# Manchester United 2011/2012



## newme (Jun 8, 2011)

Apparently replaced Van Der Sar with De Gea for 18.3m tho no mention on the official site for some reason. Other targets allegedly include Jack Rodwell for around 25m and Ashley Young for 20m which various sources are reporting are close to completion but well who knows. Wesley Snijder being mentioned as replacement for Scholes too but I see him more likely to go to Chelski. 

Wes Brown and Darren Gibson apparently on the way out to Sunderland with Wellbeck being another target. Real Madrid also apparently after Hernandez so his wages are now being tripled.

New season could go better than the last began hopefully, depends a lot on how much other teams spend tbh, could see us retaining the title but the Champions League still depends on beating Barcelona which is gonna be a push unless we make some big signings and the rest of the team get there act together.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2011)

You're going down!


----------



## newme (Jun 8, 2011)

Only way to go when ur on top!


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2011)

lots of rumours about you signing phil jones for 16millionish around at the minute. He si certainly better then samming/evans/brown/o'shea but 16million is a huge price for him!

dave


----------



## newme (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeh had seen that, looks good especially for the future. 16m is his release clause isnt it?
Course we just threw 7m or whatever at Smalling last year. But Rio aint getting any younger or fitter.

Still a lot of cash but seems more proven so far than other players being bandied around for similar amounts, plus the obvious english premium that seems to be added. Still a bit of a risk tho.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2011)

i think he will be a good player but to be quite honest i reckon scott dann for 6 million would be a much better bet. Or gary cahill for 12-15. Jones looks competent but i have yet to see anything that makes me think he will be world class.

De gea however, will be a great signing if it comes off.

You really really need a decent defensiveish midfielder, jack rodwell would be top of my list as i don't know enough about any other league, 25 million is far too much but i genuinely think he will be amazing very very soon indeed.

dave


----------



## newme (Jun 8, 2011)

Honestly have no idea who Scott Dann is lol, yeh Cahill might be a safer bet, Jones I think is up there price wise mainly cos of his age, if he did turn out world class then 16mil for potentially 10-15 years would be a great deal but much like Henderson at Liverpool, its an expensive gamble. Agreed on Rodwell.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2011)

birmingham defender, 24. Utter class. Brum went down because he got injured as far as i'm concerned.

Not quite good enough for you as first choice but is much much better then smalling/evans/brown/o'shea.

I'd get chaill and dann save a couple of million and tell brown, evans and smalling to fuck the fuck off.

dave


----------



## newme (Jun 8, 2011)

Browns sposed to be on his way to Sunderland anyway hopefully along with Gibson. Dont see the point holding onto em myself. Cahill trailed by Arsenal and Man City, so Man City big wages will come into effect there Id think, that and the fact Arsenal are set to lose Fabregas doesn't exactly make them look like a team on the up, they do desperately need centre backs tho.

Also being linked with Alexis Sanchez, as with every large team in Europe, with him preferring Manchester over Barcelona allegedly due to more chance of a starting role. Thats looking at 30m tho.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2011)

he is utter utter class. My mates follows udinese quite closely and raves about him.

As for cahill & man city i'm not so sure that would be a good option for him. England internationals seem to be having a tough time over there at the minute.

dave


----------



## newme (Jun 8, 2011)

He does seem to be a rather good performer, tho I will admit my experience of him is limited to statistics and buying him on FM2011 lol. The Ashley Young deal seems about as good as done at 16m (well according to the sun) which may lessen the possibility of Sanchez. 

Cahill at City well as a player choosing between Arsenal who dont really win anything anymore and aren't investing to change that (especially in a sorely needed goalkeeper) and them it only really goes one way, especially with the financial incentives at City and them both being in CL next year.


----------



## Red&Blacks (Jun 8, 2011)

kained&able said:


> lots of rumours about you signing phil jones for 16millionish around at the minute. He si certainly better then *samming*/evans/brown/o'shea but 16million is a huge price for him!
> 
> dave



I guess you mean Chris Smalling and if he is better than him, then 16 million would be a very good price!


----------



## newme (Jun 8, 2011)

Just been reported in several places we completed signing of Phil Jones for 16-17m, hope that turns out well lol. Can play midfield aswel which is useful.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 8, 2011)

newme said:


> Cahill trailed by Arsenal and Man City, so Man City big wages will come into effect there Id think, that and the fact Arsenal are set to lose Fabregas doesn't exactly make them look like a team on the up, they do desperately need centre backs tho.
> 
> Also being linked with Alexis Sanchez, as with every large team in Europe, with him preferring Manchester over Barcelona allegedly due to more chance of a starting role. Thats looking at 30m tho.



Apparently City have cooled their interest in Cahill cos of Lescott's form and Kolo Toure getting a shorter than expected ban. 
Current word on Sanchez is he doesn't fancy England. 



kained&able said:


> As for cahill & man city i'm not so sure that would be a good option for him. England internationals seem to be having a tough time over there at the minute.
> 
> dave



Lescott and Michah Richards (who damn well should be in the England squad) have all had good runs this season. As with Barry.

Adam Johnson hasn't been as effective since his injury and Milner has taken his time to adjust and will never get close to replacing NdJ.

It's therefore not that bleak for the inglese.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2011)

lescott is only getting a look in cos of toures drug problems and barry has been shit.


----------



## Deareg (Jun 9, 2011)

Scott parker would be worth buying even for a couple of seasons, wish we had signed when he left Chelsea.


----------



## newme (Jun 9, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Apparently City have cooled their interest in Cahill cos of Lescott's form and Kolo Toure getting a shorter than expected ban.
> Current word on Sanchez is he doesn't fancy England.
> 
> Lescott and Michah Richards (who damn well should be in the England squad) have all had good runs this season. As with Barry.
> ...


 
Well Cahill probably off to Arsenal then if City out, had wondered exactly where they would fit him in anyway, with United getting Jones I cant see them picking up yet another Centre Back. Odd about Sanchez, last I heard was he specifically did fancy England lol, tho frankly Id rather be enjoying the weather in Spain than freezing my ass off in Manchester.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 9, 2011)

newme said:


> Well Cahill probably off to Arsenal then if City out, had wondered exactly where they would fit him in anyway, with United getting Jones I cant see them picking up yet another Centre Back. Odd about Sanchez, last I heard was he specifically did fancy England lol, tho frankly Id rather be enjoying the weather in Spain than freezing my ass off in Manchester.


 
He should choose Barcelona then, because in Madrid he'll be freezing his arse off most of the football season anyway.


----------



## newme (Jun 16, 2011)

So got Phil Jones, De Gea sorted for after the u21s, Young deal is sposed to be all sorted now, 55m spent.
David Gill apparently just been trying to close the deal on Sanchez aswel for a reported 27m. Not doing too badly this summer


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 17, 2011)

Sat 13 Aug - West Bromwich Albion (A)
Sat 20 Aug - Tottenham Hotspur (H)
Sat 27 Aug - Arsenal (H)
Sat 10 Sep - Bolton Wanderers (A)
Sat 17 Sep - Chelsea (H)
Sat 24 Sep - Stoke City (A)
Sat 1 Oct - Norwich City (H)
Sat 15 Oct - Liverpool (A)
Sat 22 Oct - Manchester City (H)
Sat 29 Oct - Everton (A)
Sat 5 Nov - Sunderland (H)
Sat 19 Nov - Swansea City (A)
Sat 26 Nov - Newcastle United (H)
Sat 3 Dec - Aston Villa (A)
Sat 10 Dec - Wolves (H)
Sat 17 Dec - QPR (A)
Wed 21 Dec - Fulham (A)
Mon 26 Dec - Wigan Athletic (H)
Sat 31 Dec - Blackburn Rovers (H)
Mon 2 Jan - Newcastle (A)
Sat 14 Jan - Bolton Wanderers (H)
Sat 21 Jan - Arsenal (A)
Tue 31 Jan - Stoke City (H)
Sat 4 Feb - Chelsea (A)
Sat 11 Feb - Liverpool (H)
Sat 25 Feb - Norwich City (A)
Sat 3 Mar - Tottenham Hotspur (A)
Sat 10 Mar - West Bromwich Albion (H)
Sat 17 Mar - Wolves (A)
Sat 24 Mar - Fulham (H)
Sat 31 Mar - Blackburn Rovers (A)
Sat 7 Apr - QPR (H)
Mon 9 Apr - Wigan Athletic (A)
Sat 14 Apr - Aston Villa (H)
Sat 21 Apr - Everton (H)
Sat 28 Apr - Manchester City (A)
Sat 5 May - Swansea City (H)
Sun 13 May - Sunderland (A)


tricky start - nice end...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 17, 2011)

You're playing Toon twice during Winter. Get fucking frozen.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 17, 2011)

28 April


----------



## Deareg (Jun 17, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> You're playing Toon twice during Winter. Get fucking frozen.


 
The 6 points will keep us warm.


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 13, 2011)

Sneijder is coming I reckon ..... Moist at the thought. Everything crossed


----------



## newme (Jul 13, 2011)

Wes Brown and John O’Shea are gone to Sunderland, rumblings about Darren Gibson aswel but wages apparently a sticking point.
David Gill and a team are apparently in Milan now trying to tie up the Sneijder deal. Lots of United players and one ex player saying theyd like to see him join. Inter look likely to sell so long as we cough up £35m and the player appears to be keen if Inter let him go.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2011)

Would be interesting to see Sneijder in the PL. Could be fantastic, could be your next Veron.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 14, 2011)

Owen scored their first pre-season goal. Goals here:


----------



## g force (Jul 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Would be interesting to see Sneijder in the PL. Could be fantastic, could be your next Veron.


 
Veron was past his prime when he moved though, Sneijder is getting towards his best.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

g force said:


> Veron was past his prime when he moved though, Sneijder is getting towards his best.


 
Still doesn't mean he'll fit the Prem or indeed ManU.


----------



## newme (Jul 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Still doesn't mean he'll fit the Prem or indeed ManU.


 
Same could be said for absolutely any player coming into the Premier League, any reason you've decided to pick on this one, seems fairly arbitrary.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

newme said:


> Same could be said for absolutely any player coming into the Premier League, any reason you've decided to pick on this one, seems fairly arbitrary.


 
Well, as a Liverpool fan I'd rather he was a failure of course.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

Anyway, Fergie says he's not interested now. Yeah fucking right.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jul/14/alex-ferguson-manchester-united-wesley-sneijder


----------



## newme (Jul 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Well, as a Liverpool fan I'd rather he was a failure of course.


 
As a Liverpool fan I can definitely see why you would want to put the focus on other teams transfer choices.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

newme said:


> As a Liverpool fan I can definitely see why you would want to put the focus on other teams transfer choices.


 
We've not done too badly. Put it this way - we sold Babel and Torres and got Suarez and Carroll for a net outlay of maybe 5 million. Henderson and Downing come with inflated prices, but at least Henderson is still a young chap. The Downing signing I'm less keen on - should've gone for someone younger IMO. Adam... hm. Not sure yet.


----------



## Bomber (Jul 18, 2011)

There goes Captain Marvel !!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2011)

Ho yeah!


----------



## revol68 (Jul 18, 2011)

Robson you cock!


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 18, 2011)

revol68 said:


> Robson you cock!


 
Takes Man U fans 30 years to realise what the rest of us have known, he's a fucking cunt of a man....


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2011)

I so so hope SAF is involved somehow, and that twat Harry.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 18, 2011)

Fergie's involvement seems to be little more than being friendly with an eejit.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 18, 2011)

revol68 said:


> Fergie's involvement seems to be little more than being friendly with an eejit.


 
Pretty much..... But given he's a fluffer for the Glazers it's not impossible....


----------



## Kanda (Jul 30, 2011)

Playing Barcelona at midnight. On MUTV I think


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 31, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Playing Barcelona at midnight. On MUTV I think


 
Lets hope Barcelona take it easy.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 31, 2011)

United won 2-1. no one took it easy, no love lost... Few injuries to both sides, some rash tackles. No Messi though.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 31, 2011)

Kanda said:


> United won 2-1. no one took it easy, no love lost... Few injuries to both sides, some rash tackles. No Messi though.


 
I do think they're a different proposition without him. Well look at the Spanish national team - extremely fortunate to win a bad world cup granted, but against a well planted defence they just endless pass the ball in midfield. Messi is Barcelona's game breaker really.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 31, 2011)

The futures bright lol! http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14354462.stm


----------



## agricola (Jul 31, 2011)

Dave Gaskell and his wife are to be the guest of honour at this coming weekends Charity Shield.  Apologies if some people know this already, but Dave is the proud owner of what is probably the best Charity Shield related football tale ever:



> Dave reflected how very different all this will be to the day 55 years ago when fate carved him a place in footballing history.
> 
> Born in Orrell, near Wigan, in 1940, the talented goalkeeper became an England schoolboy international and was signed by Manchester United.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deareg (Jul 31, 2011)

What a brilliant story.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 1, 2011)

A footballer with modesty, who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Glitter (Aug 1, 2011)

Rumours about fucking Joey Barton coming to us now. 

I'm going to cry if that cunt comes to OT


----------



## Deareg (Aug 1, 2011)

Glitter said:


> Rumours about fucking Joey Barton coming to us now.
> 
> I'm going to cry if that cunt comes to OT


 
It is not like he is gonna be the first horrible cunt to play for us, Is it?


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 2, 2011)

Kanda said:


> United won 2-1. no one took it easy, no love lost... Few injuries to both sides, some rash tackles. No Messi though.


 
Man City beat Barcelona in a friendly as well last year


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2011)

Paul Scholes plays in Dads v Coaches match.



> Scholes initially played for the coaches at non-league Stalybridge Celtic, helping them build a 9-3 lead at half-time before switching to the dads' team and banging in a hat-trick but couldn't quite help them overcome the huge deficit, with the match ending 12-9 to the coaches.



Nice story, but I think the most important thing to take from this is that Paul Scholes has the same size feet as his 12 year old son!


----------



## Kanda (Aug 5, 2011)

Scholes testimonial tonight. Man U v New York Cosmos (which is a few Cosmos players and loads of others, Viera etc)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2011)

Cosmos is the team Cantona's involved with, right? Any chance of him putting on his (or his son's...) boots?


----------



## Kanda (Aug 5, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Cosmos is the team Cantona's involved with, right? Any chance of him putting on his (or his son's...) boots?


 
Aye, Director of Football. Pele involved too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah, but who cares about Pele


----------



## g force (Aug 5, 2011)

Ah yes the NY Cosmos...the team that doesn't even have an MLS spot confirmed at the moment. So far it's a lot of marketing and not much else


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2011)

They have Cantona, what more do they need


----------



## Kanda (Aug 5, 2011)

g force said:


> Ah yes the NY Cosmos...the team that doesn't even have an MLS spot confirmed at the moment. So far it's a lot of marketing and not much else


 
It's a new team, what's up with that? 

Good luck to them. They've already opened a Youth Academy.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 5, 2011)

Kanda said:


> It's a new team, what's up with that?
> 
> Good luck to them. They've already opened a Youth Academy.



The Cosmos are playing a lot on the Pele / Franz Beckenbauer et al. association and making the most of the retro merch/marketing nostalgia to go with it.

Whether or not they make it as far as the MLS remains to be seen. The mistake they originally made was signing lots of expensive foreign talent in the 70s which gained them a lot of followers, but without the TV revenue to pay the bills they folded. Let's hope they get it right this time.


----------



## handy1 (Aug 7, 2011)

.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 7, 2011)

What station is the charity shield on later, anyone?


----------



## handy1 (Aug 7, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> What station is the charity shield on later, anyone?


SS1


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 7, 2011)

Roffle!!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.410730,0.745691


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 7, 2011)

Ratface Rio! Schoolboy defending! Awful.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.410730,0.745691


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 7, 2011)

£17m goalkeeper.

Wish this counted for fantasy football. Got lescott and dzeko.


----------



## newme (Aug 7, 2011)

?


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 7, 2011)

Dzeko scored with a 30 yarder that de gea should have saved.

He conceded 11 last season from shots taken outside the area, the most in that league.

Charity shield game


----------



## newme (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeh somehow got the impression it started at 3:30 so tried to tune into a stream (if anyone has a good one thatd be great) to find it was halftime and were down 2-0 lol.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 7, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 7, 2011)

Wot a fuckin joke. Wheres the city thread? Wankers!


----------



## newme (Aug 7, 2011)

wahey 2-2. Excellent quick passing around the box for the last one aswel


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 7, 2011)

Get liveonlinefooty.com

£6 every two months. £36 for a season. All channels +ruk and skysports news and all sky sports channels and espn. All English commentary and all in one place. Money well spent imo and Murdoch and the premier league plc get none of it.


----------



## newme (Aug 7, 2011)

Balotelli looking a moody sod in the stands now lol


----------



## newme (Aug 7, 2011)

Ah ive a spanish stream of some description, bandwidth issues currently prohibit continual viewing.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice turn around, didn't bother putting a bet on at half time, how much of a fool do I feel like now!

Man U were 13/1 to win it in normal time.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 7, 2011)

Are City footballs version of David Haye?


----------



## newme (Aug 7, 2011)

3-2 quality reply to being down. And some less experienced players in


----------



## Deareg (Aug 7, 2011)

Can City fans really be happy with spending nearly half a billion pounds to play such boring football?


----------



## newme (Aug 7, 2011)

Doubtful.


----------



## Voley (Aug 7, 2011)

Good game for the Charity Shield, that. Players tend to be a bit too focussed on not getting injured but the rivalry showed particularly in the first half. Rooney's backheel/sidefoot thing for the second goal was brilliant.


----------



## newme (Aug 7, 2011)

Cleverly seemed to be good too, not seen a lot of him


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 8, 2011)

fucking city pissed me off yesterday... i was looking forward to peno's.

peno's are always ace imo, and seeing how they are a big part of cup games, then would it not improve technique and entertainment if after the HT break, every league game included a shootout and the team who won the most at the end of the season wins a gold star or something shit like a uefa cup spot.

would improve english teams chances of winning shootouts imo. never gonna happen, and its a stupid idea that you can all now laugh at me for having


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 8, 2011)

What do those of you who watched him play think of Obertan? Apparently NUFC are signing him tomorrow. I've heard mixed responses about his ability and workrate, sounds promising.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> What do those of you who watched him play think of Obertan? Apparently NUFC are signing him tomorrow. I've heard mixed responses about his ability and workrate, sounds promising.


He was hit and miss with us but then again I don't think he ever got a decent run in the side, I feel he has the makings of a very good player, just hope to fuck he doesn't turn out to be another Forlan.


----------



## newme (Aug 9, 2011)

Deareg said:


> He was hit and miss with us but then again I don't think he ever got a decent run in the side, I feel he has the makings of a very good player, just hope to fuck he doesn't turn out to be another Forlan.



Or Rossi, or Pique...


----------



## newme (Aug 14, 2011)

1-1 pff, were looking good til De Gea made another mistake. Still thinking he will turn out to be a success but I wish he would hurry up about it


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 14, 2011)

Not really a Man Utd question but seeing as it came up watching them - why do they have separate commentators for the 3D version? Does it have a 3D Gary Birtles in the corner all the time or something?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 14, 2011)

has a keeper made as bad a start as De Gea and still come good? He looks a shoot on sight job atm. Cleverley looking decent, Young has been wasteful for me. Welbeck, not sure about either.


----------



## newme (Aug 14, 2011)

Young wasteful? Hasnt he been involved in almost every competitive goal we have had so far? Not convinced about Wellbeck over Berbatov for a starting position, but then its Hernandez thats the real first choice alongside Rooney anyway. Cleverly is looking good. De Gea appears to have been a bit weak on long shots anyway, something he and the coaches will no doubt be working on, not forgetting he is incredibly young for a top class goalkeeper.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 14, 2011)

One attempt on target and two goals scored  How is that for efficiency?


----------



## newme (Aug 15, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> has a keeper made as bad a start as De Gea and still come good? He looks a shoot on sight job atm. Cleverley looking decent, Young has been wasteful for me. Welbeck, not sure about either.



As pointed out by Ferguson. Peter Schmeichel had a bad start and he turned out alright.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 15, 2011)

newme said:


> Young wasteful? Hasnt he been involved in almost every competitive goal we have had so far? Not convinced about Wellbeck over Berbatov for a starting position, but then its Hernandez thats the real first choice alongside Rooney anyway. Cleverly is looking good. De Gea appears to have been a bit weak on long shots anyway, something he and the coaches will no doubt be working on, not forgetting he is incredibly young for a top class goalkeeper.


prior to the goal, almost every time he got the ball his cross either hit the first man, went long, or he got tackled trying to do his little "fake cross, go down the line" move. His assist for the Rooney's was a shit pass too.


----------



## newme (Aug 15, 2011)

So a goal and an assist in one match and hes still shit? 
Thats some high standards.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 15, 2011)

newme said:


> So a goal and an assist in one match and hes still shit?
> Thats some high standards.



he gave the ball away more than any other Utd player. And both of his positive contributions had a pretty heavy slice of luck.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

newme said:


> So a goal and an assist in one match and hes still shit?
> Thats some high standards.



With fans like that, who needs enemies? I only saw the MOTD footage, but he looked pretty good there.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> With fans like that, who needs enemies? I only saw the MOTD footage, but he looked pretty good there.



I'm not a Utd fan, just an interested watcher. I'd imagine on a highlights reel he'd have looked better.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> I'm not a Utd fan, just an interested watcher. I'd imagine on a highlights reel he'd have looked better.



Fair fucks. Still, who cares if he gave the ball away more than anyone else? As long as you score more than the opponent you're good.


----------



## newme (Aug 15, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> he gave the ball away more than any other Utd player. And both of his positive contributions had a pretty heavy slice of luck.



Well considering Anderson and Cleverly in the centre had pass completion rates above 90% that isn't that surprising, wingers in general will have a lower % because crosses rely a lot more on someone else getting on the end of it than short passes in the middle will. Looking at the guardian chalkboard thats pretty much the only area, exactly the same as every winger Ive had a look at.


----------



## newme (Aug 16, 2011)

Glaziers look to possibly cash in on United. Qatari's interested. Would save on those loan debts.

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...ed-to-sell-manchester-united-amid-reports-of-


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 22, 2011)

Great to see the green and yellow protest still going strong


----------



## Deareg (Aug 22, 2011)

Really pleased with tonight's performance and great to see two local lads combining for the first goal.


----------



## newme (Aug 28, 2011)

United looking very good so far, not really letting Arsenal play and we've looked very dangerous going forward


----------



## Balbi (Aug 28, 2011)

Is Ferguson not taking the piss by playing his 'next' team, showing Arsene that he can build a team and retain his big players too.


----------



## newme (Aug 28, 2011)

Well hes certainly proved it there, lovely chip through but the keeper should have come and done something and Wellbeck manages to get to it ahead of 3 defenders on him and the goalkeepers failing to do anything at all useful.


----------



## newme (Aug 28, 2011)

Balbi said:


> Is Ferguson not taking the piss by playing his 'next' team, showing Arsene that he can build a team and retain his big players too.



Team we played against Tottenham was only 1 day older on average than Arsenals in the match against Udinese.


----------



## newme (Aug 28, 2011)

Penalty decision a bit harsh there really, can see why it was given tho, brilliant save tho  De Gea redeeming myself lately for early mistakes.


----------



## agricola (Aug 28, 2011)

what a goal that is


----------



## newme (Aug 28, 2011)

Hell of a goal from Young 2-0


----------



## newme (Aug 28, 2011)

And another hell of a goal from Rooney 3-0 before half time this is looking embarassing for Arsenal now.


----------



## newme (Aug 28, 2011)

Think that 55 yard shot was taking the piss a little there but worth a shot


----------



## newme (Aug 28, 2011)

Well played by Walcott there, made De Gea look a bit of a fool there between his legs tho lol.


----------



## newme (Aug 28, 2011)

6-1 this is getting ridiculous


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2011)

newme said:


> 6-1 this is getting ridiculous


6-2 do keep up


----------



## Deareg (Aug 28, 2011)

I dont think it was a penalty, but am glad it was Walcott that it was given against.


----------



## newme (Aug 28, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> 6-2 do keep up



6-1 when I posted, 7-2 then keep up lol


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2011)

newme said:


> 6-1 when I posted, 7-2 then keep up lol


yeh it's one of those days


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2011)

Pfddfth, even with 100% record and plus 9 goal difference MU can't go top


----------



## newme (Aug 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pfddfth, even with 100% record and plus 9 goal difference MU can't go top



Only alphabetically lol.


----------



## newme (Aug 28, 2011)

top now  8-2
who was it saying young wasnt worth the money not so long ago lol
2 goals and 3 assists


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2011)

newme said:


> Only alphabetically lol.



Ferguson will probably force the name change to Aanchester Anited after the game


----------



## agricola (Aug 28, 2011)

Thats the best I have ever seen United play (edit)... and the worst I have ever seen Arsenal.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2011)

(((Wenger)))


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2011)

Another exciting premier league season looms.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pfddfth, even with 100% record and plus 9 goal difference MU can't go top


You were saying.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 28, 2011)

Ferguson seems slightly upset for Wenger, talking about how they definitely could have scored more goals against Arsenal today but they didn't want to as it was a weakened team. Very professional of him there.


----------



## newme (Aug 28, 2011)

Balbi said:


> Ferguson seems slightly upset for Wenger, talking about how they definitely could have scored more goals against Arsenal today but they didn't want to as it was a weakened team. Very professional of him there.



Hes been odd in a press about him recently, first defending him to the hilt and saying hes an excellent manager bla bla bla, then kicking off for him letting Arsenal go 6 years without winning anything.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 28, 2011)

I think after sixteen years of playing against each other, the very real threat that Wenger may be going is making Ferguson recognise how much having him in opposition has pushed him to do better. Ferguson will be the last man standing, only Wenger's managed anywhere near as long as him in the top flight.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2011)

Astonishing scoreline. Wenger's got to be worried about his job after that complete humiliation.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## big eejit (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow! Shame the result overshadowed Dirty Harry's embarrassment at City, but amazing result.

This is why my Fantasy team is packed with Utd and City players. It's an NW season.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 28, 2011)

Great day today! I'm really excited about this team.

Said to the other half last season when watching MOTD that if Ashley Young came to United I'd wank my tits off. He's fucking great. Loving all the new blood though. Cleverly and Jones are looking great, Smalling immense.

We're still missing an experienced midfielder but there's no chance of those bastards spending any cash so I'm just praying we don't end up with Joey Fucking Barton on a free.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2011)

Glitter said:


> Said to the other half last season when watching MOTD that if Ashley Young came to United I'd wank my tits off.


Do you think you may be developing a bit of an unhealthy interest in football here?


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 28, 2011)

Glitter said:


> Said to the other half last season when watching MOTD that if Ashley Young came to United I'd wank my tits off.



How bizarre.....


----------



## Glitter (Aug 28, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> How bizarre.....



Yeah, it is indeed odd to want good footballers in your side. :/

I knew he'd fit in well at United, so far so good. Delighted with the signing.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 28, 2011)

Glitter said:


> Yeah, it is indeed odd to want good footballers in your side. :/



Yes, because that's what I was referring to wasn't it.


----------



## Voley (Aug 29, 2011)

Best I've ever seen from Man U, that. Absolutely incredible.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 30, 2011)

big eejit said:


> Wow! Shame the result overshadowed Dirty Harry's embarrassment at City, but amazing result.



Yeah I was basking in the glory of the City result for a whole two hours and then the United result came through and that's all anybody wanted to talk about.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 30, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah I was basking in the glory of the City result for a whole two hours and then the United result came through and that's all anybody wanted to talk about.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 30, 2011)

Deareg said:


>



I know, you bastards just had to steal our thunder. Typical.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 30, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I know, you bastards just had to steal our thunder. Typical.


It is going to be an interesting season for anyone interested in either Manchester team.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 30, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


>


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 30, 2011)

Deareg said:


> It is going to be an interesting season for anyone interested in either Manchester team.



Let's not get too carried away just yet. Remember when Chelsea were scoring goals for fun at the start of last season?


----------



## revol68 (Aug 30, 2011)

couldn't even be arsed to come on here to gloat, it was almost embarrassing to watch Arsenal soo clueless as they were on Sunday, I don't even think United were that good tbh, just that the way Arsenal set out or rather didn't meant they could be cut through at will.

Some awesome goals by Young though, and nice to see Rooney in great form.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 10, 2011)

Loving this performance again.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 10, 2011)

They look class, so much better than last year, people were saying the same about Chelsea last year


----------



## Deareg (Sep 10, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> They look class, so much better than last year, people were saying the same about Chelsea last year


True, but it was out of character for Chelsea.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 11, 2011)

I notice the tackle on Cleverly is being criticised by the former manager of Gary Neville and Roy Keane.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 11, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I notice the tackle on Cleverly is being criticised by the former manager of Gary Neville and Roy Keane.


Well spotted.


----------



## aylee (Sep 12, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I notice the tackle on Cleverly is being criticised by the former manager of Gary Neville and Roy Keane.



He didn't make all that much of it, to be fair, apart from bitching about how he expected something like that from Bolton. Some people seem to have interpreted SurAlex's comments as suggesting that Davies deliberately set out to injure Cleverly; unless he said more elsewhere than he did on MOTD, I didn't understand him to be suggesting that.  It was a bad tackle which deserved a yellow, but nothing deliberate about it.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 12, 2011)

genuinely i would have considered sending him off for that! from behind with absolutly no chance to get the ball. Don't think it was deliberate but it was very silly.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 12, 2011)

aylee said:


> He didn't make all that much of it, to be fair, apart from bitching about how *he expected something like that from Bolton*. Some people seem to have interpreted SurAlex's comments as suggesting that Davies deliberately set out to injure Cleverly; unless he said more elsewhere than he did on MOTD, I didn't understand him to be suggesting that. It was a bad tackle which deserved a yellow, but nothing deliberate about it.


Which is enough for a FULL ON media witch hunt if it was said by that French geezer from North London.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 14, 2011)

Pleased with a draw tonight against a well organised and skilful team, I thought our new keeper had a good game and saved our arses a couple of times, just seen Fergie getting a bit ratty with the interviewer on ITV.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 14, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Pleased with a draw tonight against a well organised and skilful team, I thought our new keeper had a good game and saved our arses a couple of times, just seen Fergie getting a bit ratty with the interviewer on ITV.


Not pleased with the midfield. It was like the shit away performances of last season all over again.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 14, 2011)

Glitter said:


> Not pleased with the midfield. It was like the shit away performances of last season all over again.


Possibly, but I thought that maybe had something to do with how well Benfica set themselves out, they really worked hard for each other and made it hard for us when we had the ball by getting plenty of players back and then the speed that they got forward when they got the ball back, there was very little room from the midfield back to there 18 yard line for United to get our game flowing.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 14, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Possibly, but I thought that maybe had something to do with how well Benfica set themselves out, they really worked hard for each other and made it hard for us when we had the ball by getting plenty of players back and then the speed that they got forward when they got the ball back, there was very little room from the midfield back to there 18 yard line for United to get our game flowing.



There was very little room for our midfield last season in most games as well. Because it was shite.

The difference compared to the way Anderson and The Clev have been going at teams is huge. Look at how quiet Rooney was compared to when he gets decent service and isn't on his own. Anderson and Young will be back on Sunday I reckon. Dunno who will go next to Ando but I'm willing to bet we play with the same flair and enjoyment we have this season so far. Instead of the turgid bollocks we served up for a lot of last season.

I know Fletch is only just back so it's unfair to judge him really. Hopefully when he's back to full fitness it'll be him, Ando and the Clev rotating and Carrick fucked off to Spurs in January.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 16, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Pleased with a draw tonight against a well organised and skilful team, I thought our new keeper had a good game and saved our arses a couple of times, just seen Fergie getting a bit ratty with the interviewer on ITV.


 
So what's the story with De Gea then?


----------



## Kanda (Sep 16, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> So what's the story with De Gea then?



Nothing. Fergie was resting him and he'll be playing on Sunday. Good run out for Lindergard too.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 16, 2011)

really impressed with lindergard's distribution.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 16, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> So what's the story with De Gea then?


As Kanda said, Fergie gave him a run out, I imagine he will get a few more, especially after that performance.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 18, 2011)

Good open game so far, thank fuck that chance fell to Torres.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 18, 2011)

Chelsea should definitely be level here, Ramires just missed the mother of all sitters.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 18, 2011)

On chances they should be in front, and that was a great save from De Gea.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 18, 2011)

2 shots 2 goals! oh yeah!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 18, 2011)

Deareg said:


> On chances they should be in front, and that was a great save from De Gea.


didn't know much about it, did he really?


----------



## Deareg (Sep 18, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> didn't know much about it, did he really?


The keeper? I thought it was a good reflex save.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 18, 2011)

Deareg said:


> The keeper? I thought it was a good reflex save.


what reflexs were involved. He fell over, and Ramires kicked it at his body. Would've been trickier to get out the way!


----------



## Deareg (Sep 18, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> what reflexs were involved. He fell over, and Ramires kicked it at his body. Would've been trickier to get out the way!


I will have to wait and see the replay at half time.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 18, 2011)

We really have had every bit of luck going today


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 18, 2011)

Yup its been one of those seasons thus far, good advert for the prem.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 18, 2011)

would be a better advert for the prem if chelsea weren't getting battered ...


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 18, 2011)

Perfectly good tackle somehow = penalty.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 18, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Perfectly good tackle somehow = penalty.


Justice was done in the end.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank god for Fernando Torres.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 18, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Thank god for Fernando Torres.



Up there with Van Vossen and Rosenthal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DEkKs_dj2I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4x3np91h8w


----------



## mack (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh dear Torres


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 18, 2011)

Great game to watch.It could have been 3-1 to Chelsea or 3-3.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2011)

What? Mentaler.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 18, 2011)

That was a banger of a game, thought Chelsea woulda scored after that first one, and I'm sure that everyone thought Torres would get that in....

Very exciting game to watch!


----------



## Glitter (Sep 18, 2011)

No way was that game Chelsea's. They could have had five but we could have had too, maybe more. It was exciting stuff. It also has to be the worst MOTD coverage I have ever seen.

We weren't playing in the same way as we have in the other games though. I was talking to my mate at half time. Is it because we're missing The Clev, because it's the first time we've met a decent side or a little from column A and a little from column B?

How that cunt Cole didn't get a red for that evil tackle is beyond me.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 19, 2011)

mack said:


>



I can't stop watching.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Deareg (Sep 19, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> what reflexs were involved. He fell over, and Ramires kicked it at his body. Would've been trickier to get out the way!


I have seen the replay and stand by my initial statement apart from the reflex bit, he dived and got a hand to the ball.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 21, 2011)

That's quite scary how you can put out a mix of 2nd and 3rd choice players, have most of them playing out of position and still totally dominate a decent Championship side...with 10 men.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Kanda (Sep 22, 2011)

For what? He was a free agent cos he's always injured....

Didn't Mancini say the other day he needed more midfielders.... ?


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 22, 2011)

Kanda said:


> For what? He was a free agent cos he's always injured....
> 
> Didn't Mancini say the other day he needed more midfielders.... ?


----------



## Deareg (Sep 22, 2011)

This is really fucked up, I am actually half glad that a City player scored for them  What the fuck is happening to me?


----------



## Bomber (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome to Stoke this Saturday there will be a Bureau de Change laid on plus facilities for you to get prints from your digital cameras. Sadly we have run out of Green & Gold scarves, but then their popularity seems to have waned slightly ! Have a safe journey _wherever_ you are coming from .....


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 22, 2011)

brilliant


----------



## Deareg (Sep 22, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Welcome to Stoke this Saturday there will be a Bureau de Change laid on plus facilities for you to get prints from your digital cameras. Sadly we have run out of Green & Gold scarves, but then their popularity seems to have waned slightly ! Have a safe journey _wherever_ you are coming from .....


No doubt that sounded funny in your own mind, even if it made no sense.


----------



## tommers (Sep 22, 2011)

I thought it was quite funny.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 22, 2011)

tommers said:


> I thought it was quite funny.


me too.

The thought of there being a "_Bureau de Change" _in Stoke is hilarious....


----------



## revol68 (Sep 23, 2011)

I see the papers are desperately trying to spin Hargreaves interview into a massive controversy and rift, despite none of it being anything new or controversial, was well known that the United medical team got Hargreaves treatment wrong, shit like that happens in medicine, doctors aren't miracle workers and Hargreaves never said they treated him like a guinea pig, he simply stated that with struggle for proper diagnosis and management of the problem he often felt like one, and who wouldn't?

Already there are knee jerk gobshites on redcafe calling him a traitor and making out he is bad mouthing United, some arseholes need to grow up and read beyond the headline.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 23, 2011)

revol68 said:


> I see the papers are desperately trying to spin Hargreaves interview into a massive controversy and rift, despite none of it being anything new or controversial, was well known that the United medical team got Hargreaves treatment wrong, shit like that happens in medicine, doctors aren't miracle workers and Hargreaves never said they treated him like a guinea pig, he simply stated that with struggle for proper diagnosis and management of the problem he often felt like one, and who wouldn't?
> 
> Already there are knee jerk gobshites on redcafe calling him a traitor and making out he is bad mouthing United, some arseholes need to grow up and read beyond the headline.



Yeah I saw the headline (was rather shocked as I didn't think Hargreaves was the kind of guy to bad mouth a previous team, albeit you lot) and then I read a couple of articles and you're spot on.

The media are really pissing me off. The "Mancini has no midfielders" story was totally taken out of context.

Good to se ya back by the way.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah and it's not just tabloidshite, the guardian's football coverage has got shiter and shiter, hyperbole ramped up to 11, teams are either awesome or awful, champions or in crisis.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 24, 2011)

Don;t worry about today; the derby will be much better if we're level on points.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 24, 2011)

We weren't great today but meh, it happens.

Ref was shite and Stoke played well. Shows how we're crying out for a decent midfielder - without the Clev and without Rooney covering our midfield was terrible. Shown up even more when Berbs went off - his dropping deep is valuable.

Ah well, Stoke won the cup, we're still top and there's a long season ahead.


----------



## Bomber (Sep 24, 2011)

Well I thought we showed today that we do not just play route one, far from it. Out of a possible 9 points from three of the 'Top 4-sters' we now have 5pts from 9 !


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 26, 2011)

I thought Crouch had opportunities to get a hat trick.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 26, 2011)

Fergie did an exclusive interview with Sky Sportsts to comment on how TV had become too powerful in football. I'm tempted to think it's him being 'iwonic' but given he can't pronounce it let alone understand it I doubt he was.....


----------



## Deareg (Sep 27, 2011)

Relief!


----------



## gabi (Sep 27, 2011)

Disappointing result. Fergie's gotta pull that hairdryer out again methinks.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 27, 2011)

The defence has worried me a few times this season, thought Fabio was shocking tonight and all of them looked like they were expecting someone else to do it all through the game.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 27, 2011)

looking back at the Chelsea game it is clear that underneath all the rhetoric that there are some real issues emerging Utds  defending that Fergie needs to address the fact that when  Rooney isn't there to pull the strings not many teams will be obliging as the Swiss.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 1, 2011)

Happy and relieved to see that 2nd goal go in, the defence is still scaring the shite out of me at times. Thought that Norwich played well.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks like it should be a cracker of a game today, both teams playing an attacking team.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent, you cunts are losing!!!


----------



## Deareg (Oct 23, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Excellent, you cunts are losing!!!


You took your fucking time.


----------



## Apathy (Oct 23, 2011)

never been more ashamed


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 23, 2011)

Deareg said:


> You took your fucking time.



Well, it was nice of you to wait around


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 23, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 23, 2011)

Six


----------



## Dandred (Oct 23, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA

You got fucked lol


----------



## Zabo (Oct 23, 2011)

Time to get a new manager boys and girls. Preferably one that doesn't have a mouthful of marbles and can speak as good English as our kid Roberto Mancini.

The hills and avenues are awash with happy voices.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 23, 2011)

Good time to put a bet on United winning the title.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2011)

it's fucking disappointing because if it's a choice between united and city i have always been a united man.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 23, 2011)

Goal diff between the two has changed somewhat ....



Zabo said:


> The hills and avenues are awash with happy voices.


Awash with cash, more like - 107% of income spent on wages.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 23, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it's fucking disappointing because if it's a choice between united and city i have always been a united man.



I haven't   !


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> I haven't   !


good for you


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 23, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## N_igma (Oct 23, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahaha (to all the smug United cunts who slag Liverpool).

Hard luck to the rest of the fans.


----------



## Zabo (Oct 23, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Goal diff between the two has changed somewhat ....
> 
> Awash with cash, more like - 107% of income spent on wages.



I know and it's jolly exciting isn't it?

BBC headline: Manchester City *crush* Manchester United 6-1 at Old Trafford

It would make a nice tattoo don't you think?


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 23, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> good for you



Too right, *five* off their goal difference too!

It'll be even better when United drop to 3rd in a couple of hours.


----------



## gabi (Oct 23, 2011)

Form is temporary, class is permanent...

Well done by the oil barons today, but United should still cruise this


----------



## N_igma (Oct 23, 2011)

gabi said:


> Form is temporary, class is permanent...
> 
> Well done by the oil barons today, but United should still cruise this



I wouldn't be so sure. This City team hasn't just sprung out of nowhere, it's been a work of progress for a few seasons now and it's coming together well this season. I'd make them firm favourite now.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 23, 2011)

gabi said:


> Form is temporary, class is permanent...
> 
> Well done by the oil barons today, but United should still cruise this


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 23, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Too right, *five* off their goal difference too!


Ten - relative to each other.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 23, 2011)

gabi said:


> ..... United should still cruise this



Yeah ....... Like fuck!


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 23, 2011)

At least there's one positive for most Man United supporters tonight... they live nowhere near any Man City fans


----------



## scooter (Oct 23, 2011)

wow you spend a billion dollars and win a game against 10 men. Well done city


----------



## Zabo (Oct 23, 2011)

scooter said:


> wow you spend a billion dollars and win a game against 10 men. Well done city



You are beginning to bring tears. Maybe you'd like to add: 10 men of whom three only had one leg, two were blind and five were pissed out of their heads - well the way they played would make one draw this conclusion.

Where's me Kleenex?


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 23, 2011)

Why was there only 3 minutes of added time? We could have done with the usual seven.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 23, 2011)

scooter said:


> wow you spend a billion dollars and win a game against 10 men. Well done city


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 23, 2011)

I hope Arsene Wenger has sent his condolences to Sir Alex.


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 23, 2011)

gtfi!





















http://www.caughtoffside.com/2011/1...chester-city-premier-league-highlights-video/


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 23, 2011)

United six to their stomachs


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Gingerman (Oct 23, 2011)

United wags left the ground early one saying "if he thinks he's getting six tonight he can forget it


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 23, 2011)

jajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajaajajajajajajaaaajajajajajjajajajajajajj!!!!!!!!!!! jajajJAAJJAjajAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAAJJAAJJAAAJAJJAJajjajAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glitter (Oct 23, 2011)

We bent over today and, rightly, got bummed. Embarrassing but it's only three points no matter how many go past us.

Not going to change the fact I walked out of that ground feeling worse than I ever have. Ever.

We're Marcellus Wallace and they're Zed.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 23, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Too right, *five* off their goal difference too!
> 
> It'll be even better when United drop to 3rd in a couple of hours.



Comedy gold...


----------



## TruXta (Oct 23, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> jajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajaajajajajajajaaaajajajajajjajajajajajajj!!!!!!!!!!! jajajJAAJJAjajAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAAJJAAJJAAAJAJJAJajjajAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



For once our minds are as one.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 23, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Comedy gold...



Aye, shame Chelsea couldn't compound the misery for United, but never mind!

The real comedy was at Old Trafford.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 23, 2011)

So on a scale of one to six how do United fans feel about todays performance?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 23, 2011)

tbf, the game did change with the sending off.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 23, 2011)

Evra can fuck off now cunt!


----------



## Fingers (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh god, i am happy and pissed, I need to keep awake until MOTD and go to bed massive happy plus ten! That was our massive first test in the premiership and we walked it! xxx (citeh)


----------



## Athos (Oct 23, 2011)

Whenever you're on the wrong end of a score which has to have the number of goals written as a word in brackets - 1-6 (six) - after the numeral, on the vidiprinter, so people know it's not a typo, it's been a bad day for you.


----------



## Athos (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh, forgot to add:

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Pingu (Oct 23, 2011)

i hear there is a helpline for anyone not able to cope

its 0161 6161616


----------



## Bomber (Oct 23, 2011)

What a fucking great result !! The look of realisation on the Man U fans faces ! I'll bet there was a queue outside the club shop as the tourists returned their replica tops & headed across town for something in Blue !!


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Voley (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm old enough to remember how badly they took The Maine Road Massacre when City beat them 5-1.

This, pleasingly, is even worse.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

Big score. Was it a good game to watch? There must be a lot of gloating and head scratching taking place in Manchester today!


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 24, 2011)

missed the first half, but this is me celebrating the second half goals!


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 24, 2011)

So many United haters, *MC*lovin' it!


----------



## aylee (Oct 24, 2011)

Pingu said:


> i hear there is a helpline for anyone not able to cope
> 
> its 0161 6161616



You forgot to add that local rates apply, even though it's a Manchester number.


----------



## mattie (Oct 24, 2011)

Obligatory Mash Link (assuming no-one else has done so):

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport...ts-own-word-for-'schadenfreude'-201110244456/

Fergendipity. Class.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 24, 2011)

I liked news thumps one.

http://newsthump.com/2011/10/24/injuries-to-key-referees-cost-us-claims-ferguson/

who is up next for man united? A tricky away game could make things interesting.

dave


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

Everton away. Moyes will no doubt bend over.


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 24, 2011)

Can someone make a man city coloured flag with 

MARIO BALLOTELLI FOR PRESIDENT OF THE REPUBLIC OF GRATE BRUTAIN!

Written on it  in big fuck off letters and bring it to Capitol city pls kthxbai!


----------



## Kanda (Oct 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Everton away. Moyes will no doubt bend over.



Next is Aldershot on Tuesday actually


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Next is Aldershot on Tuesday actually



Ah. Forgot about the Carling Cup.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Ah. Forgot about the Carling Cup.


He should put the same team out again (less Rooney and the banned Evans) for punishment.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> He should put the same team out again (less Rooney and the banned Evans) for punishment.



Why not Rooney?


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 24, 2011)

Liverpool, Arsenal, Chelsea fans etc celebrating the fact that City dicked Utd is a bit like celebrating when another man gives your wife an orgasm because you could not...says a lot about City though worryingly good...


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> Liverpool, Arsenal, Chelsea fans etc celebrating the fact that City dicked Utd is a bit like celebrating when another man gives your wife an orgasm because you could not...says a lot about City though worryingly good...



Oh fuck off. You don't grin smugly when Liverpool, Arsenal or Chelsea lose? Yeah fucking right.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh fuck off. You don't grin smugly when Liverpool, Arsenal or Chelsea lose? Yeah fucking right.


Thats different.


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 24, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Thats different.



It is when you think about it.... unless of course the above all smash city up which I somewhat doubt...though we shall see


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Why not Rooney?



He did put a shift in and he's still a great player.
None of the other lot would get near the City starting XI unless Capello was picking it and he would probably still dream up ways of making MIcah third choice right back..
A run out against Aldershot would do them all good


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 25, 2011)

from the BBC live feed

*2133:* *Aldershit* threaten again and it's that man Gutteridge who has a free-kick from the edge of the area saved by Manchester United keeper Ben Amos. They're doing their best to take at least one fond memory away from this game."

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/9623886.stm


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 26, 2011)

even tesco cake prices are reflecting the fortunes of the manchester teams


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 26, 2011)

I want a N61SY NEIGHBOURS T- shirt.

That's quality from Tesco.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 28, 2011)

And here's Hitler....


----------



## Deareg (Oct 29, 2011)

Any one got a stream for the United v Everton?


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 29, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Any one got a stream for the United v Everton?



Have you looked in Red Cafe?
In Blue Moon they have a match day forum and there's usually some pretty reliable links posted up there so I assume United fans do the same.
I'm banking on City being on al-Jazeera at 3 and someone will have a link.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 29, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Have you looked in Red Cafe?
> In Blue Moon they have a match day forum and there's usually some pretty reliable links posted up there so I assume United fans do the same.
> I'm banking on City being on al-Jazeera at 3 and someone will have a link.


Nice 1, I will try that, the City game is on Setanta if you can get access to that.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 29, 2011)

I thought that game was never gonna end.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 29, 2011)

1-6 hahahaha can't forget.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 29, 2011)

Dandred said:


> 1-6 hahahaha can't forget.


One day you might be able to gloat over something your own team does.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 29, 2011)

1-4 maybe?


----------



## Deareg (Oct 29, 2011)

Dandred said:


> 1-4 maybe?


12-0 anyone?


----------



## Dandred (Oct 29, 2011)

Deareg said:


> 12-0 anyone?


que? Are you talking about some game from before either of us was born.......not 2 or 3 seasons ago......?


----------



## Deareg (Oct 29, 2011)

Dandred said:


> que? Are you talking about some game from before either of us was born.......not 2 or 3 seasons ago......?


Think about it.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 29, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Think about it.


 
I can't get past 1-6 sorry


----------



## Deareg (Oct 29, 2011)

Dandred said:


> I can't get past 1-6 sorry


That is just about all you have got, the odd result every now and again,

where as we.......well you know the rest


----------



## Dandred (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes, you are the the most successful team from the UK......... How many of the most important club cups in the world did you win? Just three?


----------



## Deareg (Oct 29, 2011)

Dandred said:


> Yes, you are the the most successful team from the UK......... How many of the most important club cups in the world did you win? Just three?


We are more likely to change that any time soon than your lot, and at least we are STILL winning things.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 29, 2011)

Deareg said:


> We are more likely to change that any time soon than your lot, and at least we are STILL winning things.


Except local derbies at home?


----------



## Deareg (Oct 29, 2011)

Dandred said:


> Except local derbies at home?


You just keep on jerkin off over that one mate, feel free.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 29, 2011)

Deareg said:


> You just keep on jerkin off over that one mate, feel free.



jerking, is that US speak?

Good luck this season.....hope you have a chance to embarrass yourselves in front of the world again, like last year.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 29, 2011)

Dandred said:


> jerking, is that US speak?
> 
> Good luck this season.....hope you have a chance to embarrass yourselves in front of the world again, like last year.


Thanks for the good wishes and likewise I hope you lot have the same sort of season you had last year.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 29, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Thanks for the good wishes and likewise I hope you lot have the same sort of season you had last year.


Thank you


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 5, 2011)

nice touch with the stand naming....utd didn't look great mind, have been poor for weeks


----------



## Deareg (Nov 5, 2011)

Can't believe how badly we are playing after such a bright start to the season.


----------



## Bomber (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## twistedAM (Dec 1, 2011)

Bomber said:


>



Nice pic of Old Toilet.
These days there's only really Deareg who comes on here to defend them.
I miss Stupid Dogbot and revol68. Had to put up with their shit for years and now when things are good they've given uban the swerve.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 1, 2011)

It was nice of United to show some solidarity to those on strike by not showing up last night.


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 1, 2011)

Just been announced that the ManYoo helpline has been reopened. The number's 61616161.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 1, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Nice pic of Old Toilet.
> These days there's only really Deareg who comes on here to defend them.
> I miss Stupid Dogbot and revol68. Had to put up with their shit for years and now when things are good they've given uban the swerve.


I don't post to defend United, just to talk about football, and no one else seemed bothered with this thread so I stopped myself, last night was one of those nights and apart from yourself all the others who reopened this thread would give an arm for there club to be able to swap places with us.


----------



## Bomber (Dec 1, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I don't post to defend United, just to talk about football, and no one else seemed bothered with this thread so I stopped myself, last night was one of those nights and apart from yourself all the others who reopened this thread would give an arm for there club to be able to swap places with us.



So wrong !! What fans take pictures of their manager walking off after a defeat like that ? Wankers that's who ! Wouldn't follow your lot if my life depended on it !!


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Bomber said:


> So wrong !! *What fans take pictures of their manager walking off after a defeat like that ?* Wankers that's who ! Wouldn't follow your lot if my life depended on it !!



What's that about?


----------



## Deareg (Dec 1, 2011)

Fans taking photos after a defeat!!! Whatever next? You are right, they should have been booing and chanting abuse like Stoke fans would have.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Big game tonight then?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh how i wish they'd just end both games now. City in the CL; United in the Thursday Cup.
I suspect United and Napoli will score in the next 45 minutes though and the roles reversed.


----------



## gabi (Dec 7, 2011)

United have a lotta work to do. The swiss bus is firmly parked.

Valencia on now please.


----------



## gabi (Dec 7, 2011)

btw, I said it from his very first game, but De Gea is *not* United quality. No idea why fergie persists with him. Lindegaard is a bit better, but still not the quality you'd expect from a Man U keeper


----------



## gabi (Dec 7, 2011)

Napoli score...  City out as things stand


----------



## articul8 (Dec 7, 2011)

Both Manc clubs out as it stands


----------



## gabi (Dec 7, 2011)

Fuck


----------



## articul8 (Dec 7, 2011)

hahhahahahah  goodbye, goodbye, you're leaving us goodbye...


----------



## gabi (Dec 7, 2011)

Can we opt out of the uefa cup? That's City/Spurs level. there's no way United should be forced to play in that shit.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 7, 2011)

The Thursday cup beckons...


----------



## gabi (Dec 7, 2011)

Fergie should refuse to do that.. Or play his under 11s.


----------



## gabi (Dec 7, 2011)

Goal


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2011)

whoops!


----------



## toblerone3 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## articul8 (Dec 7, 2011)

Europa


----------



## manny-p (Dec 7, 2011)

Lol. Man united and Man city into the Europa league. You cudnae make it up!


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 7, 2011)

gabi said:


> Can we opt out of the uefa cup? That's City/Spurs level. there's no way United should be forced to play in that shit.



You arrogant tosser. That's United's level these days. Enjoy the Europa and watch us and Spuds tussle it out for the Premiership.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 7, 2011)

*points at ManU fans and laughs*


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 7, 2011)

Man City and Utd out.

 Great day for football


----------



## gabi (Dec 7, 2011)

Not a good result - leaves the first team free to win the league tho I guess. The kids will be playing in Zagreb and Kiev you'd assume.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 7, 2011)

Ha Ha


----------



## gabi (Dec 7, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> You arrogant tosser. That's United's level these days. Enjoy the Europa and watch us and Spuds tussle it out for the Premiership.



I believe your thread is elsewhere, go mourn your own £300m failure there please.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2011)

Any one of those Glazer apologist cunts* want to fucking say something now?

I don't know if there are any on here btw...I wasn't here then.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 7, 2011)

The 5 Live commentators are being really patronising about the "wee team". LOL.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 7, 2011)

gabi said:


> I believe your thread is elsewhere, go mourn your own £300m failure there please.



Only £300 million?
Anyway it was such a hard group you had to fight through.


----------



## gabi (Dec 7, 2011)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> The 5 Live commentators are being really patronising about the "wee team". LOL.



Really? 

City's small, yes. But even I wouldnt say 'wee'.


----------



## gabi (Dec 7, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Only £300 million?
> Anyway it was such a hard group you had to fight through.



Oh god knows how much you've blown.. how much is it? Moar?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2011)

basel? basel? who the fuck are basel? 

fucking man u won't forget them in a hurry


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Only £300 million?
> Anyway it was such a hard group you had to fight through.



How the fuck would you know?


----------



## manny-p (Dec 7, 2011)

Heard Alex Ferguson is getting his named changed to Basel Fawlty.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Mungy (Dec 7, 2011)

i always feel a bit sad when a northern team gets knocked out of a cup, being a northern lad meself. ah well if the gooners are still in i'll hope they do well, i've always like the gooners even when there were good. never liked chelsea even when they were shit.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 7, 2011)

Glitter said:


> How the fuck would you know?



Bitter?


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2011)

Lets hope the ACS doesn't include the fucking Europe league.

The quicker the FA and OFT address this bollocks the better.

On the plus side it should yield some decent aways.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 7, 2011)

Made a right pigs ear  of a so called easy group


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Bitter?



Not me love...red, not blue.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 7, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Made a right fuck of a so called easy group


We will still be above you lot come the end of the season.


----------



## gabi (Dec 7, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Made a right fuck of a so called easy group



That is true. Injuries didnt help mind you. There was also a distinct lack of creativity out there tonight. Not to mention a sub-standard keeper.

Credit where credit's due tho - Basel defended very well. A very organised side.

It would've almost been better if City had gone through tonight to leave us a clear run at the league.


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 7, 2011)

Glitter said:


> Any one of those Glazer apologist cunts* want to fucking say something now?
> 
> I don't know if there are any on here btw...I wasn't here then.



How is this the Glazers fault?


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2011)

gabi said:


> That is true. Injuries didnt help mind you. There was also a distinct lack of creativity out there tonight. Not to mention a sub-standard keeper.
> 
> Credit where credit's due tho - Basel defended very well. A very organised side.
> 
> It would've almost been better if City had gone through tonight to leave us a clear run at the league.



We have no clear run of the league.

We have fuck all in the way of a midfield. Even if we include the players who are injured. Why could that possibly be? Could it possibly be because we're being absolfuckinglutely raped for every penny. We generate (and have for years) enough to buy a midfielder - and now we need two - and if we didn't (which, I reiterate, we do) we have the Ronaldo money (so the owners keep telling us)

How often will we be dicked out of the market before this happens?


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> How is this the Glazers fault?



No money, seriously weakened squad. Fuck all in the way of midfield, players not being replaced....

Anything else?


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 7, 2011)

So what you're saying is you want Man Utd to be able to buy the league just like City are trying to do.


----------



## tommers (Dec 7, 2011)

Glitter said:


> No money,



really? You spent £44 million this summer.

http://www.transferleague.co.uk/premiership-transfers/manchester-united-transfers.html

Wes Brown and Obertan left though.  Fair play.


----------



## gabi (Dec 7, 2011)

christ, too many Manchester threads going on. It's doin my head in 

off to the pub.


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 7, 2011)

Glitter said:


> No money, seriously weakened squad. Fuck all in the way of midfield, players not being replaced....
> 
> Anything else?


 
Also from a premier league winning side you spent 3m (euros) less than Arsenal who lost their 2 best players and they got into the knockout stage and you didn't. The Glazers are an easy target but when Fergie doesn't have the money he is just not that good at buying players.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> So what you're saying is you want Man Utd to be able to buy the league just like City are trying to do.



No. I want Manchester United to plough the revenue they make into the team, the ground and the fans (if you look at price rises since 2005 and the ACS you'll see what I mean by the latter two points) rather than into paying off the mortgage of a bunch of cunts who have paid nothing and plan to bleed the fans dry whilst delivering nothing a la Tampa Bay Buccaneers.

But if you know anything about football you'll already know that and are just being a bit of a cunt. If you don't it's pretty much a less informed version of a cunt.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Dec 7, 2011)

What a smashing night.

Very very pleased with the result tonight and will go to bed with a smile on my face.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 7, 2011)

I would rather they cut admission prices than buy more players.


----------



## nuffsaid (Dec 7, 2011)

Just heard that the Manchester clubs are jointly releasing a fragrance for Christmas: Channel No.5.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> Also from a premier league winning side you spent 3m (euros) less than Arsenal who lost their 2 best players and they got into the knockout stage and you didn't. The Glazers are an easy target but when Fergie doesn't have the money he is just not that good at buying players.



No we haven't. We lost a lot of players off the wage bill (O'Shea, Brown, Scholes) to cover this. Net spend is a valuable point when you're balancing the books to pay for players. Never been a conern when we were buying players who we needed at the time (Cole, Rio, Rooney). Funny that.

Where's the Ronaldo money?


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I would rather they cut admission prices than buy more players.



We used to do both. And we expanded the ground.

Now we rape our fans via the ACS on top of extortionate season ticket prices. (Comparatively)


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 7, 2011)

Glitter said:


> Where's the Ronaldo money?


----------



## Deareg (Dec 7, 2011)

Glitter said:


> We used to do both. And we expanded the ground.
> 
> Now we rape our fans via the ACS on top of extortionate season ticket prices. (Comparatively)


Nothing comparative about it, we are being robbed blind.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2011)

twistedAM said:


>



:lol:

But it isn't....it's paying off the bonds and PIKs and bollocks*. No matter how much they say it isn't here and balls on about value in the market.

*I don't pretend to understand this bit. I have a couple of good mates from MUST who explain.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Nothing comparative about it, we are being robbed blind.



I meant compared to our prices pre 2005.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 7, 2011)

Glitter said:


> I meant compared to our prices pre 2005.


We are being robbed no matter when you compare it too.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 7, 2011)

Glitter said:


> I meant compared to our prices pre 2005.



Also point a finger at Platini. Prices will go up more and more if clubs want the best players.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 7, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


>



Welcome to ManCH5ster


----------



## Deareg (Dec 7, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Also point a finger at Platini. Prices will go up more and more if clubs want the best players.


Nah, point the fingers at the system that allows all these shitcunts to run our game the way they do.


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 7, 2011)

Glitter said:


> No we haven't. We lost a lot of players off the wage bill (O'Shea, Brown, Scholes) to cover this. Net spend is a valuable point when you're balancing the books to pay for players. Never been a conern when we were buying players who we needed at the time (Cole, Rio, Rooney). Funny that.
> 
> Where's the Ronaldo money?



you haven't what? Spent 3m euros less than aresnal, that is a fact and it's easy to google to confirm that. When Fergie has money he can buy good players but he also buys a lot of poor players (like most managers) but when the money isn't there he can't seem to get the right players in, I agree that the Glazers have fucked the club over but when you compare the amount spent by Utd with Arsenal as an example, especially when you look at the players lost and the previous standard of each team you can't deny the money spent by Wenger has been better spent.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 7, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Welcome to ManCH5ster


8-2 say it but that has already been posted.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 7, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> you haven't what? Spent 3m euros less than aresnal, that is a fact and it's easy to google to confirm that. When Fergie has money he can buy good players but he also buys a lot of poor players (like most managers) but when the money isn't there he can't seem to get the right players in, I agree that the Glazers have fucked the club over but when you compare the amount spent by Utd with Arsenal as an example, especially when you look at the players lost and the previous standard of each team you can't deny the money spent by Wenger has been better spent.


Go and have a look at the two trophy rooms to see who has spent better.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 7, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Nah, point the fingers at the system that allows all these shitcunts to run our game the way they do.



EUFA is a big, big part of that system.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 7, 2011)

Deareg said:


> 8-2 say it but that has already been posted.


A City United in defeat


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Welcome to ManCH5ster


thursday night was that you say?


----------



## Deareg (Dec 7, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> EUFA is a big, big part of that system.


I believe that the fact any cunt with money can come in and buy any club the cunt wants and then price the supporters out of going to the games is the main fault, and that is an internal issue.


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 7, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Go and have a look at the two trophy rooms to see who has spent better.



I'm not talking historically though, I'm talking about a Premier League winning Utd team from last season who we're a very good team IMO compared with what you have now. I don't think Arsenal are any worse than they were last season (apart from their comedy rubbish start) but by the admission of Glitter the Utd midfield is severely weakened because Fergie hasn't been able to replace lost players.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 7, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> I'm not talking historically though, I'm talking about a Premier League winning Utd team from last season who we're a very good team IMO compared with what you have now. I don't think Arsenal are any worse than they were last season (apart from their comedy rubbish start) but by the admission of Glitter the Utd midfield is severely weakened because Fergie hasn't been able to replace lost players.


We have had bad luck with injuries and results, I think we are a better team than we were last season and have far from given up hope of retaining the title.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> you haven't what? Spent 3m euros less than aresnal, that is a fact and it's easy to google to confirm that. When Fergie has money he can buy good players but he also buys a lot of poor players (like most managers) but when the money isn't there he can't seem to get the right players in, I agree that the Glazers have fucked the club over but when you compare the amount spent by Utd with Arsenal as an example, especially when you look at the players lost and the previous standard of each team you can't deny the money spent by Wenger has been better spent.



Not in terms of net spend, no. Because when you buy a player you can't just consider what he cost to buy but his wage spend. Arsenal have a strict wage structure and thus it isn't the same problem. Senior players at United (like O'Shea, Wes and Scholes) would have freed up a lot of money to buy the players we bought this season. Not one of which was they player we needed (although I'm delighted at the signing of Young it was a peripheral one

That's also suggesting a club like United should be a selling club. A club like United shouldn't be a selling club. If a club like United are selling to break even there's a fucking problem.

Then there's the Ronaldo money...the club are telling us the money is there....so why the fuck have we not bought the midfielder we've desperately needed for several years....when this money is sitting there.......because it's not really, that's why. The value in the market bollocks fools nobody.

And the way they're turning Alex Ferguson into a puppet destroys him and his legacy imo.


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 7, 2011)

Deareg said:


> We have had bad luck with injuries and results, I think we are a better team than we were last season and have far from given up hope of retaining the title.



Not really up on your injuries to be honest, from what I've seen you just don't seem to have the quality of last year.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> I'm not talking historically though, I'm talking about a Premier League winning Utd team from last season who we're a very good team IMO compared with what you have now. I don't think Arsenal are any worse than they were last season (apart from their comedy rubbish start) but by the admission of Glitter the Utd midfield is severely weakened because Fergie hasn't been able to replace lost players.



We were shite last season....we were fortunate everyone else was more shite.

Our midfield has been fucked for a while...Carrick hasn't been himself since the CL of 2009, Fletcher is ill, Giggs is 38 and not a midfielder anyway, Cleverly is an injury prone kid, Anderson likes pies better than football and Gibson is fucking gash.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 7, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> Not really up on your injuries to be honest, from what I've seen you just don't seem to have the quality of last year.





Glitter said:


> We were shite last season....we were fortunate everyone else was more shite.


What Glitter said, I really do think we have a better team this season.


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 7, 2011)

Glitter said:


> Senior players at United (like O'Shea, Wes and Scholes) would have freed up a lot of money to buy the players we bought this season. Not one of which was they player we needed



This is what I'm getting at, it's not about the wages etc. it's about getting the players you need in the position you need them, is it down to the Glazers that Fergie hasn't got those players (and I'm taking it that when you say you didn't buy players where you need, the players you have bought are where you didn't need more players)


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> Not really up on your injuries to be honest, from what I've seen you just don't seem to have the quality of last year.



We've had injuries this season and they've hit the better players but if you think we had quality last season you were watching a different team to me.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> This is what I'm getting at, it's not about the wages etc. it's about getting the players you need in the position you need them, is it down to the Glazers that Fergie hasn't got those players (and I'm taking it that when you say you didn't buy players where you need, the players you have bought are where you didn't need more players)



Yes but if you're penny pinching and have fans to appease a star signing goes a long way. I reckon Ashley Young* cost a lot less than John O'Shea was doing but he looks good on match of the day so people go and see United for the Old Trafford Experience. However we have Nani, Valencia and Park.

We have fuck all in the middle but all the decent midfielders allegedly there was 'no value' for.

*I'm delighted at the buy of Ashley Young btw.


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 7, 2011)

Glitter said:


> We were shite last season....we were fortunate everyone else was more shite.
> 
> Our midfield has been fucked for a while...Carrick hasn't been himself since the CL of 2009, Fletcher is ill, Giggs is 38 and not a midfielder anyway, Cleverly is an injury prone kid, Anderson likes pies better than football and Gibson is fucking gash.


 
Thats fair enough, I'll admit I don't know that much about the Utd team apart from casual observation but if Wenger can build a team on a set wage structure, spending about the same as Utd why can't Fergie get the right players in as well? Don't get me wrong I think he has done an amazing job at Utd achieving what he has but from what I can work out he has a definite weakness when it comes to buying players when he has a more limited budget, the problem with comparing the trophies for Utd and Arsenal is that Wenger doesn't seem to share the same strangths as Fergie does in other aspects of management and I think thats why Arsenal aren't winning trophies so a direct comparison on one aspect of management can't be measured on something that takes into account all aspects of what a manager will do.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2011)

Deareg said:


> What Glitter said, I really do think we have a better team this season.



We're even worse this season.

We had a great start with The Clev in midfield (and with him and Young Anderson seemed to eat a lot less pies and play well) but he's an injury prone 22 yr old and if Manchester United are placing their hopes on him it's a sad state of affairs all round.

Jones is fucking mint though tbf.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> Thats fair enough, I'll admit I don't know that much about the Utd team apart from casual observation but if Wenger can build a team on a set wage structure, spending about the same as Utd why can't Fergie get the right players in as well? Don't get me wrong I think he has done an amazing job at Utd achieving what he has but from what I can work out he has a definite weakness when it comes to buying players when he has a more limited budget, the problem with comparing the trophies for Utd and Arsenal is that Wenger doesn't seem to share the same strangths as Fergie does in other aspects of management and I think thats why Arsenal aren't winning trophies so a direct comparison on one aspect of management can't be measured on something that takes into account all aspects of what a manager will do.



Arsene can build a team but he doesn't do much with them and therefore doesn't have the same burden of expectation imo. He buys cheap players, might win a cup and the odd title but he's never consistently dominated.

Fergie's made a million shite buys tbf....but he's brought through kids (Wellbeck and Cleverly are doing ok and I don't need to mention the ones who went before) but he's made some incredible buys too. Cole, Yorke, Cantona, Ronaldo. You know, for a start.

Obviously Kleberson and Liam Miller are funnier if you're not United.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 7, 2011)

FC Basel are better than you.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 8, 2011)

Swiss Crystal Palace... they're just a Swiss Crystal Palace...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2011)

Surprising night. I thought MU would go through and MC were 50/50. Sounds like a pretty fair result?

How a post-apocalyptic Manchester might look


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 8, 2011)

Glitter said:


> Arsene can build a team but he doesn't do much with them and therefore doesn't have the same burden of expectation imo. He buys cheap players, might win a cup and the odd title but he's never consistently dominated.
> 
> Fergie's made a million shite buys tbf....but he's brought through kids (Wellbeck and Cleverly are doing ok and I don't need to mention the ones who went before) but he's made some incredible buys too. Cole, Yorke, Cantona, Ronaldo. You know, for a start.
> 
> Obviously Kleberson and Liam Miller are funnier if you're not United.



I'm not doubting the quality of your youth set up, that would be foolish (although it was at the cost of your womens team) It's just that I can't help get the fee;ing the great buys are more down luck than fergie getting it right.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Surprising night. I thought MU would go through and MC were 50/50. Sounds like a pretty fair result?
> 
> How a post-apocalyptic Manchester might look



Was this pic from the aftermath of the Rangers/Zenit final from a few years back?


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 8, 2011)

Deareg said:


> We have had bad luck with injuries and results, I think we are a better team than we were last season and have far from given up hope of retaining the title.



Football post of the year


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 8, 2011)

It looks like Ferguson has entered his Margaret Thatcher circa 1989-90 period. The current side is his Poll Tax, and he utterly believes in it when all around him are saying no.

A future of senility and being wheeled round as an embarrassment to all who once idolised him seems to await. Mancini will one day invite him to the Etihad like Brown invited Thatcher to Downing Street.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 8, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> It looks like Ferguson has entered his Margaret Thatcher circa 1989-90 period. The current side is his Poll Tax, and he utterly believes in it when all around him are saying no.
> 
> A future of senility and being wheeled round as an embarrassment to all who once idolised him seems to await. Mancini will one day invite him to the Etihad like Brown invited Thatcher to Downing Street.


You're not really a football fan are you?


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 8, 2011)

Deareg said:


> You're not really a football fan are you?



Why not?


----------



## Deareg (Dec 8, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Why not?


Your previous post.


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 8, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Your previous post.



Oh right. Still it wasn't me who said Utd are already on a par with Barcelona when the reality is that last night they weren't even on a par with some some club from a small country wearing Barcelona kits.


----------



## T & P (Dec 8, 2011)

Man United have not been on a par with Barcelona at any time during the last 3 years. No team has.

Irrespective of yesterday's result, I'd further argue that the second best team in Europe for the last 18 months has been Real Madrid. The only reason they didn't reach the CL final last season is because they encountered Barcelona on the way.

I'd give United the 3rd best team in Europe for the 2010-11 season though. This season, a bit lower than that I'm afraid.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 9, 2011)

Huge blow losing Vidic, as much for the partnership as the man - could make the difference.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 9, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Huge blow losing Vidic, as much for the partnership as the man - could make the difference.


I was thinking that too, I imagine Fergie is gonna have to have confidence in Rafael and play him and move Smalling back to CH.


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 9, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I was thinking that too, I imagine Fergie is gonna have to have confidence in Rafael and play him and move Smalling back to CH.


 
On the other hand, he could always asked the neighbours for help. City have a few youth players going out on loan. Failing that there's always Oldham, Bury and Stockport.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 9, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> On the other hand, he could always asked the neighbours for help. City have a few youth players going out on loan. Failing that there's always Oldham, Bury and Stockport.


How droll.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 9, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I was thinking that too, I imagine Fergie is gonna have to have confidence in Rafael and play him and move Smalling back to CH.



The Ninja Turtle Twins haven't really progressed as hoped, have they?

You could always try to buy England's 5th choice right back off us for £20m but he's not leaving.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 9, 2011)

It might banjacks Tottenham getting Cahill from Bolton in Jan for a sensible fee - out of contract in the summer.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 9, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> The Ninja Turtle Twins haven't really progressed as hoped, have they?
> 
> You could always try to buy England's 5th choice right back off us for £20m but he's not leaving.


With Fabio it is injury after injury, with Fabio I think it is lack of concentration and discipline, I am very hopeful that the two of them will have long careers with United.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 9, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> It might banjacks Tottenham getting Cahill from Bolton in Jan for a sensible fee - out of contract in the summer.


Hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 9, 2011)

The39thStep said:


>




Lol


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 9, 2011)

Dandred said:


> Lol



Dude, do me a favour and predict that they're still going to walk the Premiership.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> The Ninja Turtle Twins haven't really progressed as hoped, have they?
> 
> You could always try to buy England's 5th choice right back off us for £20m but he's not leaving.



Those two Brazilian kids are only here for the night clubs and Cahill will be at Chelsea


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 10, 2011)

They should sign Alex from Chelsea, f*ck knows why they are not keeping him, best defender they have got but doubt they will let him go to a rival


----------



## Dandred (Dec 11, 2011)

I shouldn't worry United will easily qualify for the Champions League this year, I doubt they will lose a game at home again this season either.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 11, 2011)

Dandred said:


> I shouldn't worry United will easily qualify for the Champions League this year, I doubt they will lose a game at home again this season either.


----------



## Bomber (Dec 11, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Fans taking photos after a defeat!!! Whatever next? You are right, they should have been booing and chanting abuse like Stoke fans would have.


They're mainly tourists anyway !!


----------



## Deareg (Dec 11, 2011)

Bomber said:


> They're mainly tourists anyway !!


Ah, that's why they never booed, takes you to be a loyal supporter to be able to boo your own team for getting beat, thanks.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 14, 2011)

Gutted for Fletcher, hope it is not as serious as the media is making out.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 18, 2011)

United with dominate this game against QPR, easy win for them.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice try agent Dandred.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Nice try agent Dandred.



It only seems to work with Liverpool.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 18, 2011)

Gotta work some time soon......


----------



## Glitter (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice to see Carrick getting back to form when we so desperately need him. Hopefully Arsenal will do us a favour then we can crack on on Wednesday.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 18, 2011)

Last couple of games we seem to be getting our form back, I am as pleased with that as the results, hopefully we will start putting those chances away and make it easier on ourselves.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 18, 2011)

Glitter said:


> Nice to see Carrick getting back to form when we so desperately need him. Hopefully Arsenal will do us a favour then we can crack on on Wednesday.



They didn't.

You'll have to win at east lands to win the league.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 18, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> They didn't.
> 
> You'll have to win at east lands to win the league.


It's only Christmas....long way to go yet.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 18, 2011)

Glitter said:


> It's only Christmas....long way to go yet.



I know but we have a huge two point gap


----------



## Glitter (Dec 18, 2011)

Hopefully we'll pick up three points on Wed.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 18, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> They didn't.
> 
> You'll have to win at east lands to win the league.


That's a big claim to be making so early in the season.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 18, 2011)

Deareg said:


> That's a big claim to be making so early in the season.



You think you'll beat us by more than five points? Could well do, but you need those 3 at our gaff.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 19, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> You think you'll beat us by more than five points? Could well do, but you need those 3 at our gaff.


No, but I think we will both drop points between now and the end of the season, it just depends who drops the most and I wouldn't rule out Spurs or Chelsea yet either.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 19, 2011)

Deareg said:


> No, but I think we will both drop points between now and the end of the season, it just depends who drops the most and I wouldn't rule out Spurs or Chelsea yet either.



Yeah we've got the thursday Cup to think of and one of us will also be in the 4th round of the FA Cup.
Will be interesting to see who wins between Spuds and Chelsea and I guess you still can't rule out the Arse.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 19, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah we've got the thursday Cup to think of and one of us will also be in the 4th round of the FA Cup.
> Will be interesting to see who wins between Spuds and Chelsea and I guess you still can't rule out the Arse.


I am not that worried about the Europa league, it is only an extra two games and if all the hype is to be believed the CL will take more of a toll on the teams competing in that than it will on the teams in the Europa.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 19, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I am not that worried about the Europa league, it is only an extra two games and if all the hype is to be believed the CL will take more of a toll on the teams competing in that than it will on the teams in the Europa.



Yeah but you haven't got Porto and Sporting Lisbon.


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 20, 2011)

'We are upset because we are only allowed the same proportion of tickets that we are specially allowed to give to away fans for an FA cup tie'

MAN UTD TWATS*

*club not fans


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> 'We are upset because we are only allowed the same proportion of tickets that we are specially allowed to give to away fans for an FA cup tie'
> 
> MAN UTD TWATS*
> 
> *club not fans


The club have long been twats, but not sure that trying to get more tickets for fans comes under this.


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 20, 2011)

Deareg said:


> The club have long been twats, but not sure that trying to get more tickets for fans comes under this.



it's not that I disaprove of , it the special allowance you get for being able to allocate the 11% to other clubs but when you get allocated 11% ...


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> it's not that I disaprove of , it the special allowance you get for being able to allocate the 11% to other clubs but when you get allocated 11% ...


There is actually a lot of sense in this, I remember there used to be fucking murder all around the ground at Maine rd because so many United fans ended up getting tickets for City's parts of the ground as they never gave us enough, I was in the City ends more times than I was in the away end when we played them away.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 20, 2011)

Deareg said:


> There is actually a lot of sense in this, I remember there used to be fucking murder all around the ground at Maine rd because so many United fans ended up getting tickets for City's parts of the ground as they never gave us enough, I was in the City ends more times than I was in the away end when we played them away.



Yes, but your board can't complain at only getting 11% of the seats when you only allow the same at your place for away fans. I know hypocrisy is par for the course at OT but this is a bit rich even still.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 20, 2011)

Deareg said:


> There is actually a lot of sense in this, I remember there used to be fucking murder all around the ground at Maine rd because so many United fans ended up getting tickets for City's parts of the ground as they never gave us enough, I was in the City ends more times than I was in the away end when we played them away.



Where you there in 89?


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Where you there in 89?


Fuck! please, that still burns scars in my memory, and to make it worse I was in the North Stand.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Yes, but your board can't complain at only getting 11% of the seats when you only allow the same at your place for away fans. I know hypocrisy is par for the course at OT but this is a bit rich even still.


You could argue that, but you could also look at it as we take more to their ground than they do to ours.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 20, 2011)

Deareg said:


> You could argue that, but you could also look at it as we take more to their ground than they do to ours.



Well it is closer to Cheshire. 

Not the point though, there 's an agreement re 11%. As such you can't expect others to do something you so clearly refuse to do.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Well it is closer to Cheshire.
> 
> Not the point though, there 's an agreement re 11%. As such you can't expect others to do something you so clearly refuse to do.


I don't, just saying that not sure how they can be called twats for trying.


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 20, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I don't, just saying that not sure how they can be called twats for trying.


hypocrisy=twats


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> hypocrisy=twats


I suppose that is one way of looking at it.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 20, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I don't, just saying that not sure how they can be called twats for trying.



Not for trying no, but for trying whilst also refusing to do likewise, yes definitely, twats and hypocritical twats at that.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Not for trying no, but for trying whilst also refusing to do likewise, yes definitely, twats and hypocritical twats at that.


It is probably unlikely that City would even want more tickets as there have been times that they have not even sold out what they were given.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 20, 2011)

Deareg said:


> It is probably unlikely that City would even want more tickets as there have been times that they have not even sold out what they were given.



Not the point, that's the agreed figure so that's how much you should get at City.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Not the point, that's the agreed figure so that's how much you should get at City.


I am not disputing that.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 21, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Fuck! please, that still burns scars in my memory, and to make it worse I was in the North Stand.



Ha ha. I was just reading Lakey's autobiography and he wrote extensively about that including the delay caused by getting the likes of you out of the North Stand.
For some stupid reason (a date) I was in the Main Stand that day. Was so miffed as I wasn't in the Kippax as usual.

I was in the Stretford End once in the early 80s when you should have trounced us cos we were really shit but Roger Palmer got a late equaliser. I never realised I could run so fast.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 21, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I was in the Stretford End once in the early 80s



Was in there twice in the 1980's watching Everton win 1-0 both times. There was a few of us in there the second time, weird.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 21, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Ha ha. I was just reading Lakey's autobiography and he wrote extensively about that including the delay caused by getting the likes of you out of the North Stand.
> For some stupid reason (a date) I was in the Main Stand that day. Was so miffed as I wasn't in the Kippax as usual.
> 
> I was in the Stretford End once in the early 80s when you should have trounced us cos we were really shit but Roger Palmer got a late equaliser. I never realised I could run so fast.


I used to love the derbies back then, both teams were usually evenly matched, it is back to that now but we have been on top for so long that I am finding it hard to get used to expecting or fearing to lose.

I remember one game at OT back in the early 80's that a mate of mine who was a red, grassed his own brother and some other mates of ours as City fans outside OT! his brother was not happy with him.  and you don't realise how fast you can run until you are being chased at an away game, I found out myself a few times.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 21, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Was in there twice in the 1980's watching Everton win 1-0 both times. There was a few of us in there the second time, weird.


I remember two Everton fans in the United Rd once, didn't have the heart to grass on them but found it funny as fuck to see them start cheering for us when they realised I had sussed them, especially when we scored.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 21, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I used to love the derbies back then, both teams were usually evenly matched, it is back to that now but we have been on top for so long that I am finding it hard to get used to expecting or fearing to lose.
> 
> I remember one game at OT back in the early 80's that a mate of mine who was a red, grassed his own brother and some other mates of ours as City fans outside OT! his brother was not happy with him.  and you don't realise how fast you can run until you are being chased at an away game, I found out myself a few times.



I had to run fast a couple of times from the indigenous six-fingered folk in Levenshulme a few nights as well.

One OT derby we were probably one of the last groups of City fans to get into the stadium after spending too long in the pub (again) and we walked down into Old Trafford and there were no blues there at all. Instinctively a couple of mates grabbed hold of each other by the arm and did that fake Russian dance we use to do while singing Imre Varadi. we were about a dozen abreast going down the road and United fans laughed at us except one little toe rag who tried to kick whoever was at the end but fell over as he'd probably been in the pub longer than us. The 80s were fun.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 21, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I had to run fast a couple of times from the indigenous six-fingered folk in Levenshulme a few nights as well.
> 
> One OT derby we were probably one of the last groups of City fans to get into the stadium after spending too long in the pub (again) and we walked down into Old Trafford and there were no blues there at all. Instinctively a couple of mates grabbed hold of each other by the arm and did that fake Russian dance we use to do while singing Imre Varadi. we were about a dozen abreast going down the road and United fans laughed at us except one little toe rag who tried to kick whoever was at the end but fell over as he'd probably been in the pub longer than us. The 80s were fun.


Leve can be a cunt of a place, I used to live in Longsight and it feels a world away from Leve even though they border each other.

You are guaranteed to get at least one wanker.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2011)

Any predictions? 

I think 1-2 win for MU but hoping for 5-5


----------



## Deareg (Dec 21, 2011)

Good stream here.

http://www.firstrowsports.tv/watch/99145/1/watch-fulham-fc-vs-manchester-united.html


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Any predictions?
> 
> I think 1-2 win for MU but hoping for 5-5



Errrr... I was a little off


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Errrr... I was a little off



You got one of the numbers right?!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2011)

TruXta said:
			
		

> You got one of the numbers right?!



 

Fulham were shocking first half. Just awful play and passing. Scoreline is fair and although second half Fulham improved there was no chance. Rooney goal was pretty special.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 22, 2011)

BREAKING NEWS: Manchester United will not call off their home game against Wigan on Boxing Day despite the proposed tube strike in London.


----------



## gabi (Dec 22, 2011)

Cheers for the bump drew. Always good to see the champions on the first page.

What did you think of last night's performance?


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 22, 2011)

Didn't watch the game, but they won me some money.


----------



## thriller (Dec 24, 2011)

Looks like one of the da silva twins has been involved in a robbery:

http://www.blackmediascoop.com/2011...rob-store-then-post-pics-online-1-hour-later/

He looks almost identical to the twins:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/apr/20/rafael-fabio-da-silva


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 24, 2011)

thriller said:


> Looks like one of the da silva twins has been involved in a robbery:
> 
> http://www.blackmediascoop.com/2011...rob-store-then-post-pics-online-1-hour-later/
> 
> ...



No he doesn't. They don;t even look identical in that Guradian photo.


----------



## thriller (Dec 24, 2011)

yes he does look like them. end of debate


----------



## Centurian (Dec 26, 2011)

The pundits have been leaving Welbeck out of their predicted line-ups (and getting it wrong) since the Barca friendly. But not today.

I notice some fans on another forum have continued.


----------



## Centurian (Dec 26, 2011)

Rooney and Welbeck on the bench - the other two start. Carrick and Evans at the back with Gibson in midfield.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 26, 2011)

Good red card great decision should be easy now.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 26, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Good red card great decision should be easy now.


I blame Fergie.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank fuck we have started burying those chances.


----------



## flutterbye (Dec 27, 2011)

awful isnt it? having to play the rest of the season out for nothing as city won the league last month. 

I hear they were trimming up their taches and inflating their bananas in october in moss side.

Game on berties.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 27, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I blame Fergie.



Typical United, get a jammy red card as always.


----------



## newme (Dec 27, 2011)

Not like it made any real difference to the game tho really. Wasn't a red tho imo.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 27, 2011)

newme said:


> Not like it made any real difference to the game tho really. Wasn't a red tho imo.


Silly cunt of a ref, he probably still had in mind that Dempsey should have been sent off last game against Fulham for the elbow on Jones.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 31, 2011)

So bets on when Blackburn get a player sent off and it finishes 5-1?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2011)

Big Gunz said:
			
		

> So bets on when Blackburn get a player sent off and it finishes 5-1?





If Blackburn hang on to this then it might save a managers career.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 31, 2011)

The attitude of United's players fucking stinks and will cost us the game if Fergie can't shake them up at half time.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 31, 2011)

51': 0-2 
52': 1-2


----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2011)

Unusual


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 31, 2011)

Kean out!


----------



## Dandred (Dec 31, 2011)

Easy win for United then.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 31, 2011)

Dandred said:


> Easy win for United then.



I see what you did there but I doubt it'll happen


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes!!!!


----------



## gabi (Dec 31, 2011)

Ive said it many times, but de Gea isnt United quality. He should be at City with skills like that.

Lindegaard must be going 'wtf'.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 31, 2011)

gabi said:


> Ive said it many times, but de Gea isnt United quality. He should be at City with skills like that.
> 
> Lindegaard must be going 'wtf'.



Shots on target: 3


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 31, 2011)

It's a funny old game.

Steve Kean: Manager of the Month?


----------



## Deareg (Dec 31, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> It's a funny old game.


Not at the moment it's fucking not.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 31, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I see what you did there but I doubt it'll happen



Oh really........


----------



## Dandred (Dec 31, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Not at the moment it's fucking not.



don't worry united will get another goal, I'm sure of it.....


----------



## gabi (Dec 31, 2011)

The season's pretty much sewn up for United so nice to see Blackburn havin a little bit of fun. Steve Kean seems a decent dude.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 31, 2011)

One man team.


----------



## Voley (Dec 31, 2011)

Fucking hell.  Nice one Rovers.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 31, 2011)

Fucking get in!!!


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 31, 2011)

Dandred said:


> don't worry united will get another goal, I'm sure of it.....



fuck, you're good


----------



## gabi (Dec 31, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> fuck, you're good



I think you've got a little lost dude. your thread's elsewhere.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 31, 2011)

Draw at Anfield and now this!  Surely the England job is beckoning?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 31, 2011)

And as a bonus Coyle and his bogtrotters are bottom


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 31, 2011)

gabi said:


> I think you've got a little lost dude. your thread's elsewhere.



(((gabi)))


----------



## gabi (Dec 31, 2011)

Seeing the third goal again, it looked a foul on de Gea actually.

But still, congrats to Blackburn. They didnt deserve it based on their performance but well done for taking all 3 of their chances.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2011)

Ahaha! Poor old manure just lost to the chicken army!

 Feed the yak and he will score! (Must have had his Venkys before the game!)


----------



## Dandred (Dec 31, 2011)

gabi said:


> Seeing the third goal again, it looked a foul on de Gea actually.



Actually De Gea punched the guy in the face and he still went on to score.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2011)

Dandred said:


> Actually De Gea punched the guy in the face and he still went on to score.



Ard.


----------



## tommers (Dec 31, 2011)

Bet those Blackburn fans feel a bit daft.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice. Shows their result against lfc wasn't a fluke.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday Fergie


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 31, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> Happy Birthday Fergie



And a happy new year to the team from everyone in Blackburn.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 4, 2012)

Decent game. Ferdinand seemed to have got away with that.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 4, 2012)

Fuck.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 4, 2012)

they've deserved that.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 4, 2012)

Beauty


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 4, 2012)

Phil Jones' "tackle" deserved that response


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 4, 2012)

3-0 to the Geordie boys oh dear!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 4, 2012)

Our 3-0 defeat yesterday is already fading from my memory.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 4, 2012)

Well well well. Will have to catch the highlights on footytube later. I'd give my right nut if LFC could get someone like Ba in January. Not gonna happen tho, is it? Failing him, could we nick Yakubu off the Blues?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 4, 2012)

I was laughing until I remembered I had Jones in my fantasy league team, but then I started laughing again.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 4, 2012)

And the season gets just a little bit weirder. Haven't had a season like this since pre-Abramovich days! Come on the fuck!


----------



## Deareg (Jan 4, 2012)

Cunt of a night.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 4, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Our 3-0 defeat yesterday is already fading from my memory.


It will come back when you miss out on CL football, again.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 4, 2012)

Deareg said:


> It will come back when you miss out on CL football, again.



In the Europa League with you lot. What a nightmare.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 4, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Cunt of a night.



Shit, the old Goal Difference is looking unhealthy too.
Don't you wish you had Tim Krul? He even got an assist.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 5, 2012)

Worse to come on Sunday


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 5, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Worse to come on Sunday


----------



## Kanda (Jan 5, 2012)

3 pts behind in Jan

Bothered


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 5, 2012)

Fascinating set of results over the holidiay period though.

Drives me batshit that it's so integrated with Murdoch's vehicle, but it is the most absorbing annual sports competition in the world.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 5, 2012)

Don't panic............


----------



## Deareg (Jan 5, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> View attachment 15777
> 
> Don't panic............


Ain't you a Chelsea fan?


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 5, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Ain't you a Chelsea fan?


 
I am and I trust you will be cheering us , and Arsenal , in the Champs league. Watched the game last night with a group of manUtd and man City mates  who all take the piss out who ever gets beat.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 5, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> I am and I trust you will be cheering us , and Arsenal , in the Champs league. Watched the game last night with a group of manUtd and man City mates who all take the piss out who ever gets beat.


I will be cheering for whoever either of you are playing, but was just a little confused at your gloating, it's seems a bit like a man with no legs trying to take the piss out of a man with one leg.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 5, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Fascinating set of results over the holidiay period though.
> 
> Drives me batshit that it's so integrated with Murdoch's vehicle, but it is the most absorbing annual sports competition in the world.



Not sure about that. Ligue 1, Serie A and Bundesliga are all more competitive than the Prem. It's probably (just) got the best balance between exciting games, high quality players and levels of competitiveness though.

Citeh and Man U have been more dominant than the top 2 last year, but they've still given up 18 points in 34 games, compared to Barca and Madrid's 11 in 30 (a higher figure than last year, as Barca started this season pretty jaded), while the latter have racked up +83 goal difference, the former just +69.

(edited to remove games between the top 2)


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 5, 2012)

One of the points being is it's not about two teams, and that bottom has beaten.. well, 2nd.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 5, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I will be cheering for whoever either of you are playing, but was just a little confused at your gloating, it's seems a bit like a man with no legs trying to take the piss out of a man with one leg.



lets face it both teams have been living off both reputation and borrowed times and I think you are being harsh on saying we have only one leg


----------



## Deareg (Jan 5, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> lets face it both teams have been living off both reputation and borrowed times and I think you are being harsh on saying we have only one leg


United are the defending champions, and are still in with a very good chance of retaining it again, we have a very strong squad with some excellent youth team players on the fringe of the first team, one of the best managers in the world who says he will be there for another three years, the biggest club stadium in Britain which we regularly fill, maybe the biggest fan base in the world, yeah your right, we are living on borrowed time.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 5, 2012)

What's gone wrong then, apart from Vidic?


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 5, 2012)

twistedAM said:


>



Oh no he's not!  http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16425919.stm


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 5, 2012)

Deareg said:


> United are the defending champions, and are still in with a very good chance of retaining it again, we have a very strong squad with some excellent youth team players on the fringe of the first team, one of the best managers in the world who says he will be there for another three years, the biggest club stadium in Britain which we regularly fill, maybe the biggest fan base in the world, yeah your right, we are living on borrowed time.



onwards and upwards then?


----------



## Deareg (Jan 5, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> What's gone wrong then, apart from Vidic?


Apart from Vidic? Are you serious? most of the season we have had approaching 10 players out injured, there is not a team in the world that that would not have a negative impact on, that would affect even Barca, given also how well and consistent City have played and the fact that we are still in second place, I don't think it has gone quite as wrong as you and some others seem to be suggesting.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 5, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> onwards and upwards then?


Most definitely.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 5, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Oh no he's not! http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16425919.stm



Looks like that's the case at the moment. They need him to fly out to their training camp in Abu Dhabi on the day of the game. Maybe their training facilities will become double-booked or the usually efficient Etihad Airways will have no planes that weekend.
Drogba, Tiote and Gervinho also miss cup games too apparently.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 5, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Apart from Vidic? Are you serious? most of the season we have had approaching 10 players out injured, there is not a team in the world that that would not have a negative impact on, that would affect even Barca, given also how well and consistent City have played and the fact that we are still in second place, I don't think it has gone quite as wrong as you and some others seem to be suggesting.


weirdly, barca have the most amazing injury record. I can't think of an important game that they've had to do without their Messi-Xavi-Iniesta triumverate, all their injuries are to the other 8 easily replaceable drones.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 5, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Looks like that's the case at the moment. They need him to fly out to their training camp in Abu Dhabi on the day of the game. Maybe their training facilities will become double-booked or the usually efficient Etihad Airways will have no planes that weekend.
> Drogba, Tiote and Gervinho also miss cup games too apparently.


Or they might just be worried about them getting injured.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 5, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Or they might just be worried about them getting injured.



Yaya is made from RSJs.


----------



## agricola (Jan 6, 2012)

Laugh along with Fergie:



> When questioned at the club's press conference on Friday on reports that Liverpool would like peace talks, Ferguson said: "It is nice of them to do it through the press.
> "You would have thought they would come to Manchester United first. I do not see why there is any need for it but I have nothing to say about it."



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16441461.stm


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 6, 2012)

> *2157:* Some news from tomorrow's newspapers to bring you here, as the Independent reckon that Sir Alex Ferguson is ready to let Wayne Rooney leave Manchester United due to a breakdown in their relationship. That would be massive.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 6, 2012)

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...-star-striker-Wayne-Rooney-article849904.html


----------



## handy1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Latest rumour......Scholes is coming out of retirement..


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 8, 2012)

The beginning of the end for Man U?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jan/07/sir-alex-ferguson-manchester-united


----------



## Dandred (Jan 8, 2012)

Anyone want a prediction for this one?


----------



## handy1 (Jan 8, 2012)

Common sense says a Bitters win but, when did Football heed common sense     United win 3-1


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> The beginning of the end for Man U?
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jan/07/sir-alex-ferguson-manchester-united





> United's net spend is lower than that of Hull City, Blackpool and Burnley.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 8, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> The beginning of the end for Man U?
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jan/07/sir-alex-ferguson-manchester-united



Another one?


----------



## Deareg (Jan 8, 2012)

United can't win, if we spend money we are buying the title if we don't it is because we are skint, we have won two titles and reached a CL final and are 2nd in the league while spending less money than Hull, Blackpool or Burnley, if that was any other club they would be lauded as the way forward for football, we get doom and gloom.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 8, 2012)

Balls you spend less money than Hull, Blackpool or Burnley. There's the minor matter of that whopping wage bill to contend with, including towards 200k a week on that sulking potato.

Anyway, pass me that small violin.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 8, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Balls you spend less money than Hull, Blackpool or Burnley. There's the minor matter of that whopping wage bill to contend with, including towards 200k a week on that sulking potato.
> 
> Anyway, pass me that small violin.


Go and fuck yourself.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 8, 2012)

Your wage bill's about the same as those underpaid stars at upstart City fwiw. Just like Burnley and Blackpool, obviously


----------



## N_igma (Jan 8, 2012)

Scholes comes out of retirement to save United.

Talk about desperation.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16460340.stm


----------



## Deareg (Jan 8, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Your wage bill's about the same as those underpaid stars at upstart City fwiw. Just like Burnley and Blackpool, obviously


Ah, your a City fan now are you, I suppose that your working class mate from Salford have had a bet with you that if City win the league you have to buy a season ticket for the City next season.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 8, 2012)

Deareg said:


> United can't win, if we spend money we are buying the title if we don't it is because we are skint, we have won two titles and reached a CL final and are 2nd in the league while spending less money than Hull, Blackpool or Burnley, if that was any other club they would be lauded as the way forward for football, we get doom and gloom.


 
reasonable point.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Your wage bill's about the same as those underpaid stars at upstart City fwiw. Just like Burnley and Blackpool, obviously


But Man City's spending is so vast that they recently announced the biggest ever loss in English football.



> Manchester City have announced the biggest loss in English football history, £197m for the most recent financial year. The loss on that huge scale, bankrolled by the club's oil-rich owner, Sheikh Mansour bin Zayed al-Nahyan during the third year since he bought City in 2008, eclipses the previous biggest loss ever made, £141m by Chelsea in 2005, the second year of their ownership by the oil oligarch Roman Abramovich.
> 
> City's loss was made principally by buying players to make Roberto Mancini's squad strong enough to top the Premier League, and paying wages of £174m, £21m higher than the club's entire turnover. During the 2010-11 financial year City signed Jérôme Boateng for £10.5m, Edin Dzeko for £27m, David Silva for £26m, Yaya Touré for £24m, Aleksandar Kolarov for £19m, Mario Balotelli for £24m and James Milner for £26m, an extraordinary series of player purchases totalling £156.5m.
> 
> Mansour made it clear when he took over that he would spend the fortunes necessary to make City successful, and since June 2010 he has personally poured a further £291m into the club. Added to the £500m Mansour invested up to May 31 2010, he has now spent an unprecedented £800m on the football club, to bankroll the expenditure on transfer fees and wages the club would otherwise not have been able to afford.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/nov/18/manchester-city-biggest-ever-loss


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 8, 2012)

editor said:


> But Man City's spending is so vast that they recently announced the biggest ever loss in English football.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/nov/18/manchester-city-biggest-ever-loss


Oh christ you really do think City are the Apple of the football world don't you?
The spending has only been vast recently and that's partly our own fault for letting that twat Hughes spend big money on old buddies like Santa Cruz and Bellamy. But take your ababcus out and count the cost of that United team...don't forget they were spending £30m on Ferdinand years ago.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Oh christ you really do think City are the Apple of the fucking world don't you?


They've spent nearly £800m in three years. I'd say that gives them a bit of an advantage over others.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 8, 2012)

Fuck! away to Liverpool in the next round.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 8, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Fuck! away to Liverpool in the next round.



I'm delighted! I'm marrying a scouse on an FA cup weekend. Was convinced we were gonna get them then


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2012)

Deareg said:
			
		

> Fuck! away to Liverpool in the next round.



Good draw for the competition. Several Premiership ties. This is the pick of the bunch though. If it was at Old Trafford I would be betting against Liverpool but at Anfield it will be a great game.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 8, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Fuck! away to Liverpool in the next round.



It's the FA's cunning strategy to keep them out of Europe. We'll spank them in the League Cup, you'll knock them out after a replay and they'll finish 6th.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 9, 2012)

editor said:


> They've spent nearly £800m in three years. I'd say that gives them a bit of an advantage over others.



Stop reading the Guardian. That equates to 26 players at £30m each.

Since we had six players yesterday that cost nothing we must have some superstars in storage somewhere.

Do maths. Talk sense.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Stop reading the Guardian. That equates to 26 players at £30m each.


Oh, _is that all?_

What's your wages bill like?

__


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh, and here's some maths for you:



> Manchester City’s accounts for 2010-11, which were published last week and showed a world record annual loss for a football club of £194.9m, also revealed that City had net transfer spend of £53.6m over the summer.
> That was net outlay on Sergio Aguero, Gael Clichy, Samir Nasri, Denis Suarez and Stefan Savic even accounting for the receipts from the sales and / or permanent departures of Jerome Boateng, Shay Given, Joao de Silva, Craig Bellamy, Felipe Caicedo and Shaun Wright-Philips.
> 
> That £53.6m will be amortised (spread out, in accounting terms) over the next five years.
> ...


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 9, 2012)

editor said:


> Oh, _is that all?_
> 
> What's your wages bill like?
> 
> __



We spent £800 million in 3 years? Show me it. Or were you talking transfers AND contracts?


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> We spent £800 million in 3 years? Show me it. Or were you talking transfers AND contracts?


I've already linked to one article and the one above sets out your club's wild millionaire spending - like paying *£173.97 million* in wages alone in just the 2010-11 season. Your weird denial about this, is, well, weird. However you spin it and regardless of the exact amount, Man City have spent more than just about any other club on the planet, and it's that vast pot of money that has bought your success.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 9, 2012)

editor said:


> I've already linked to one article and the one above sets out your club's wild millionaire spending - like paying *£173.97 million* in wages alone in just the 2010-11 season. Your weird denial about this, is, well, weird. However you spin it and regardless of the exact amount, Man City have spent more than just about any other club on the planet, and it's that vast pot of money that has bought your success.



Yes, just like the vast pots of money United, Arse, Chelsea and Liverpool got from UEFA. The fact that United spent it on the Glazer's overdraft, Arsenal on a new stadium and Liverpool on Benitez's flops is their concern.
The way football has been structured since the advent of the PL and CL has meant that it's near impossible to crack into the big time without a big investment. If you were happy with the same 4 every year then fine.
The problem with big money in football precedes the Abu Dhabi dosh and indeed Chelsea's oil money.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> If you were happy with the same 4 every year then fine.


I don't see much net benefit for football overall just because another super rich, billionaire-funded club arrives on the scene, to be honest.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 9, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't see much net benefit for football overall just because another super rich, billionaire-funded club arrives on the scene, to be honest.



Yeah Bellamy didn't exactly set the Championship alight last year did he?


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah Bellamy didn't exactly set the Championship alight last year did he?


I'm trying quite hard to see what your point is here.


----------



## LLETSA (Jan 9, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't see much net benefit for football overall just because another super rich, billionaire-funded club arrives on the scene, to be honest.


 
Nobody invests in any particular club to bring about 'a net benefit for football' whatever that's supposed to mean.


----------



## LLETSA (Jan 9, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Yes, just like the vast pots of money United, Arse, Chelsea and Liverpool got from UEFA. The fact that United spent it on the Glazer's overdraft, Arsenal on a new stadium and Liverpool on Benitez's flops is their concern.
> The way football has been structured since the advent of the PL and CL has meant that it's near impossible to crack into the big time without a big investment. If you were happy with the same 4 every year then fine.
> The problem with big money in football precedes the Abu Dhabi dosh and indeed Chelsea's oil money.


 
As far as I remember, only one club in recent years broke into the established top four without massively spending, and that was Everton. They were quickly dumped out of the Champions League, humiliated in the Europa League and never managed it again and won't under their present set-up. Their chairman spends much of his time bemoaning the fact that they can't get an oligarch, and last summer a fans' group wanted him out because, having little cash, he can obviously take the club no further.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2012)

LLETSA said:


> Nobody invests in any particular club to bring about 'a net benefit for football' whatever that's supposed to mean.


I sometimes get the impression from some Man City fans that having a new super rich club in the top four is something fans of other clubs should feel positive about ("If you were happy with the same 4 every year then fine"). Perhaps I misread that.


----------



## LLETSA (Jan 9, 2012)

editor said:


> I sometimes get the impression from some Man City fans that having a new super rich club in the top four is something fans of other clubs should feel positive about ("If you were happy with the same 4 every year then fine"). Perhaps I misread that.



Personally, I don't care who does or doesn't like it, but there's no denying that they've opened up competition at the top the only way it's possible. Some neutrals might welcome that, others not. That's life.

In any case, the spending on the club's infrastructure is going to bring benefits that go beyond the club.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2012)

LLETSA said:


> Personally, I don't care who does or doesn't like it, but there's no denying that they've opened up competition at the top the only way it's possible. Some neutrals my welcome that, others not. That's life.


Makes no odds to me. It's just another millionaire club buying success and - like the rest of the millionaire clubs - I expect they'll lobby to keep even more money amongst the elite while smaller clubs struggle.


----------



## agricola (Jan 9, 2012)

LLETSA said:


> As far as I remember, only one club in recent years broke into the established top four without massively spending, and that was Everton. They were quickly dumped out of the Champions League, humiliated in the Europa League and never managed it again and won't under their present set-up. Their chairman spends much of his time bemoaning the fact that they can't get an oligarch, and last summer a fans' group wanted him out because, having little cash, he can obviously take the club no further.



The objections to Kenwright are considerably more serious than that - Everton is a badly run club off the pitch and is in far more trouble financially than it should be - though the fans group you refer to have failed to articulate that effectively, and have in essence had to fight Kenwright on ground of his own choosing (that he isnt weathly, that the club needs massive investment* to progress).  Hopefully the coming few months and years will see a more thought-out opposition to the current board come to the forefront.

* investment of course meaning burning tens if not hundreds of millions of pounds with zero prospect of ever making it back


----------



## LLETSA (Jan 9, 2012)

editor said:


> Makes no odds to me. It's just another millionaire club buying success and - like the rest of the millionaire clubs - I expect they'll lobby to keep even more money amongst the elite while smaller clubs struggle.



All clubs buy success. It's just that they can only buy what they can afford. All PL clubs usually 'lobby among the elite,' to keep the cash concentrated at the top. Your club would be no different if they made it to the PL. So far City's owners are no more or less guilty than anybody else as far as I'm aware.

I guarantee you that no professional club in the world would have turned City's investor away had he come knocking at their door, as Kenwright at Everton is honest enough to admit.


----------



## handy1 (Jan 9, 2012)

editor said:


> and it's that vast pot of money that has bought your success.


Ermm 1 F.A. cup


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 10, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm trying quite hard to see what your point is here.



You got a net benefit from City spunking cash round the place by having Bellamy on loan for a year. Not a very significant point I will admit, but your club did get a small benefit from new money coming into football. Personally I would have let him train with the reserves until someone came in and paid his full wages which I'll readily admit were stupidly high. And there again we go around in a circle as to break the quadropoly at the top a team like City have to pay through the nose because of the power of agents.
I think we agree on a few things about the state of dish in football but two points I'd like to flag up are:
1. No board of any club would have refused the Abu Dhabi money
2. It does't change the fact that City are my team.

And, as an aside, the most exciting game I've seen this year (even better than City almost coming back at united on Sunday) was Cliftonville 2  Dungannon Swifts 1 on (spit) Sky Sports last night


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 13, 2012)

Happy now?  http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/footba...verton-gets-thumbs-up-on-united-facebook-page


----------



## Dandred (Jan 13, 2012)

United are going to finish top 3 easy


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 13, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> You got a net benefit from City spunking cash round the place by having Bellamy on loan for a year. Not a very significant point I will admit, but your club did get a small benefit from new money coming into football. Personally I would have let him train with the reserves until someone came in and paid his full wages which I'll readily admit were stupidly high. And there again we go around in a circle as to break the quadropoly at the top a team like City have to pay through the nose because of the power of agents.
> I think we agree on a few things about the state of dish in football but two points I'd like to flag up are:
> 1. No board of any club would have refused the Abu Dhabi money
> 2. It does't change the fact that City are my team.
> ...


It's weird. I think the thought of Citeh fans celebrating their good fortune instinctively grates because you think "you're only winning 'cause some bloke give you a £1bn", not out of any merit on the part of the club or the fans. Then you remember that such a gripe is totally illogical, because the same thing applies across football. Then you feel sad.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 13, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> because the same thing applies across football.


I don't get this part of your post.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 13, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I don't get this part of your post.


That nothing in football really comes out of merit, other than that of the players I suppose. It's all about cash.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 14, 2012)

Paul Scholes! he scores goals!!!


----------



## Dandred (Jan 14, 2012)

Should be an easy win for you.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 14, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Should be an easy win for you.


We are making hard work of it, loads of possession and squandering chances.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 14, 2012)

I thought that 2nd goal was never gonna come.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 14, 2012)

Carrick, 3-0


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 14, 2012)

Coyle Out!


----------



## Deareg (Jan 14, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Coyle Out!


How come you dislike him so much?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 14, 2012)

Deareg said:


> How come you dislike him so much?



The Burnley saga and anyway I'm not really a fan of the town of Bolton either.
I can't put my finger on why, but he strikes me like he's gone to a New labour media training course.
He thought he was the tip of the new breed of Scottish managers but he's behind Steve Kean never mind the genius that is Paul Lambert.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 15, 2012)

I didn't realise until I saw them yesterday but Bolton's defenders are fucking massive.

Proper units.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 15, 2012)

http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...-install-giant-advertisements-at-old-trafford

Fuck's sake!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh dear


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 18, 2012)

Can't see anything wrong with it myself. It's the horrid pitch side video advertising _during games _that I hate.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 18, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Can't see anything wrong with it myself. It's the horrid pitch side video advertising _during games _that I hate.



Cool..Quatar Airlines will buy them a new player.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 18, 2012)

Regardless, I reckon video advertising looks way better than grey walled exteriors of the stands. Doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 18, 2012)

any of you know anything about Joe dixon? west ham have just signed him for the rest of the season and it says we was a striker in your youth team.

any ideas? opinions?

dave


----------



## Daniel (Jan 21, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Dixon_(footballer)



kained&able said:


> any of you know anything about Joe dixon? west ham have just signed him for the rest of the season and it says we was a striker in your youth team.
> 
> any ideas? opinions?
> 
> dave


----------



## Glitter (Jan 22, 2012)

Fucking great!


----------



## Deareg (Jan 22, 2012)

What is it with these fucking injuries?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 22, 2012)

Fox are broadcasting the Man U v Arsenal game live free to air here. First time they've done live premier league in the US. Watching in bed now with a cuppa. Lovely.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 22, 2012)

United are looking like the home team, need to take a few shots though.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 22, 2012)

I was starting to worry that it would never come!


----------



## Glitter (Jan 22, 2012)

:cheer:


----------



## Glitter (Jan 22, 2012)

Boring half. We're the better side but it's a shit game of football.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 22, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Boring half. We're the better side but it's a shit game of football.


Only one team is trying to make a game of it.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 22, 2012)

Deareg, do you do Twitter?


----------



## Deareg (Jan 22, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Deareg, do you do Twitter?


No mate, Why?


----------



## Deareg (Jan 22, 2012)

We wont get away with doing that very often.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 22, 2012)

Deareg said:


> No mate, Why?


I was just gonna suggest you followed one of my mates - he does a lot of United stuff. Genius with photoshop too.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 22, 2012)

Why the fuck can't we take corners?


----------



## Deareg (Jan 22, 2012)

How often do teams score direct from them anyway? you would have thought that coach's would start working out routine's the way they do for free kicks.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 22, 2012)

Had to fuckin happen.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 22, 2012)

Fuck.

If we'd taken our chances it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 22, 2012)

Deareg said:


> How often do teams score direct from them anyway? you would have thought that coach's would start working out routine's the way they do for free kicks.



These days I'm happy when we beat the first man.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 22, 2012)

Really loving Welbeck this season!


----------



## Deareg (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeeessss, Welbeck!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 22, 2012)

Get in.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 22, 2012)

Good result for us.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh dear. Rio's made himself look like an arse.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Deareg (Jan 25, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Oh dear. Rio's made himself look like an arse.


How?


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 25, 2012)

Deareg said:


> How?



If you took these off for a minute, you'd notice.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 25, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> If you took these off for a minute, you'd notice.


Seriously, I don't see how he has made himself look a cunt,  not looking for a bunfight, but Would you care to explain?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2012)

Likely illegal form of advertising innit.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 25, 2012)

Arse is not the word that springs to my mind but we are looking at it from different vantage points I suppose.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 25, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Seriously, I don't see how he has made himself look a cunt, not looking for a bunfight, but Would you care to explain?



I said he made himself look like an arse. I didn't say he was a cunt. I don't usually have that strong an opinion about him, either way.

I think he's made himself look like an arse because he's previously made great play of using twitter to communicate with fans, etc - bypassing the usual media channels - and it turns out that he's quite happy to use that relationship with his followers to plug a chocolate bar if the price is right. Is he really that strapped for cash?

What happens the next time he tweets about a film he loves or an album that he can't stop listening to? Will he have to provide a wee footnote reassuring his followers that he hasn't been paid to express that particular opinion?

Just too reminiscent of this:







Some people are just too fucking greedy.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 25, 2012)

Fair enough, no argument with any of that.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2012)

Careless whispers


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 25, 2012)

I really fancy some chocolate now.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 28, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> It's the FA's cunning strategy to keep them out of Europe. We'll spank them in the League Cup, you'll knock them out after a replay and they'll finish 6th.



Some top predictions here. Get fucked Manchester!


----------



## kained&able (Jan 31, 2012)

So then who wants to tell me something about ravel morrsion in terms of ability and style rather then court cases and witness intimidation.

dave


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

Said to have immense potential, but sadly lacking in the wits department. He off to Wham?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 31, 2012)

aye, 1mill apprently so not much of a gamble depending on wages.

Nolan will be busy.

dave


----------



## Deareg (Jan 31, 2012)

Mean't to be really talented, have seen him play youth team games and in the league cup, sorry to see him go, he seems to have some personal problems though that could hinder him if he can't get his head around them.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 31, 2012)

kained&able said:


> So then who wants to tell me something about ravel morrsion in terms of ability and style rather then court cases and witness intimidation.
> 
> dave



Plenty on You Tube of him, talented player.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 31, 2012)

yeah but "george weah's cousin" bebe and kerlon look amazing on youtube. I need people who have seen full games to get an opinion.

Even highlights are deceptive. Matty Taylor was the best player in england a few seaons back accorinding to MOTD highlights!

dave


----------



## Deareg (Jan 31, 2012)

I think Fergie had high hopes for him but his wage demands were unreasonable, if the press are to be believed that is.


----------



## hammerntongues (Jan 31, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I think Fergie had high hopes for him but his wage demands were unreasonable, if the press are to be believed that is.



According to the player he was never offered a contract extention , wages never came into it .


----------



## Deareg (Jan 31, 2012)

hammerntongues said:


> According to the player he was never offered a contract extention , wages never came into it .


Obviously can't say definitely either way, but if he was worth keeping, which from what I have seen of him he is, then I can't believe that Fergie would not make an offer to him.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 31, 2012)

Best thing gibson has ever done


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 31, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Best thing gibson has ever done



Whatever you think of him, there's no denying his ability to whack it hard it the general direction of the goal.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 31, 2012)

He can strike a ball though that is about it.
A poor mans clayton Blackmore and that is not saying much


----------



## Deareg (Jan 31, 2012)

Both penalty's only just went in, and Berba looks like he cut his own hair.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 31, 2012)

Scholes again stunning


----------



## Kanda (Jan 31, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Obviously can't say definitely either way, but if he was worth keeping, which from what I have seen of him he is, then I can't believe that Fergie would not make an offer to him.



Too much trouble, will do him good to get out of wythen/Manchester hopefully.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 4, 2012)

http://espn.go.com/sports/soccer/story/_/id/7536823/manchester-united-fan-charged-game-racist-abuse

MANCHESTER, England -- A Manchester United fan has been charged for shouting racist abuse at Stoke players during a Premier League game Tuesday.
Howard Hobson of Manchester is accused of a racially aggravated public order offense and using threatening words or behavior to cause harassment, alarm or distress.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 4, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> http://espn.go.com/sports/soccer/story/_/id/7536823/manchester-united-fan-charged-game-racist-abuse
> 
> MANCHESTER, England -- A Manchester United fan has been charged for shouting racist abuse at Stoke players during a Premier League game Tuesday.
> Howard Hobson of Manchester is accused of a racially aggravated public order offense and using threatening words or behavior to cause harassment, alarm or distress.


I hope the cunt is banned for life and AFA get his home address. Is he your cousin?


What exactly are you expecting United fans to say?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 4, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I hope the cunt is banned for life and AFA get his home address. Is he your cousin?


My cousin?. Why do you say that?



Deareg said:


> What exactly are you expecting United fans to say?


Sing something about koreans or scousers in their council houses maybe?


----------



## Kanda (Feb 4, 2012)

Shame, Liverpool should have signed him while they ha the chance


----------



## Deareg (Feb 4, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> My cousin?. Why do you say that?
> 
> Sing something about koreans or scousers in their council houses maybe?


Or wait until Fergie gets on to Kenny to find out where he got the t-shirts made before I order mine?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 4, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Or wait until Fergie gets on to Kenny to find out where he got the t-shirts made before I order mine?


Typical utd fan - "must buy the shirt", "must buy the shirt"


----------



## Deareg (Feb 4, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Typical utd fan - "must buy the shirt", "must buy the shirt"


Just in case I get fed up waiting, Where did you get yours?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 4, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Just in case I get fed up waiting, Where did you get yours?


You know what I'm wearing?, have you been stalking me?


----------



## Deareg (Feb 4, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> You know what I'm wearing?, have you been stalking me?


I can see you through your computer.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 4, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I can see you through your computer.


Hacking and stalking?.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone watching this game?


----------



## agricola (Feb 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Anyone watching this game?


 
Very funny, albeit not as funny as Emmanuel Frimpong's twitter feed: 

"Terry Hugging Ramires....Well done John You learning"


----------



## Dandred (Feb 5, 2012)

Pen.....

3-1 it is then....


----------



## Glitter (Feb 5, 2012)

Apparently we plan on winning the league by bending over


----------



## Deareg (Feb 5, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Apparently we plan on winning the league by bending over


2 own goals and denied a stone wall penalty.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 5, 2012)

Deareg said:


> 2 own goals and denied a stone wall penalty.


 
And given a soft one...


----------



## Deareg (Feb 5, 2012)

Glitter said:


> And given a soft one...


A soft one? he kicked the back of Evra's foot.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 5, 2012)

Deareg said:


> 2 own goals and denied a stone wall penalty.


 

Don't worry, United will easily come back and win.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 5, 2012)

Now that was a soft one.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Don't worry, United will easily come back and win.


You have lost your magic, but thanx for trying.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 5, 2012)

Glitter said:


> And given a soft one...


 

Two soft ones.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Two soft ones.


The cunt has to give one the other way now.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 5, 2012)

Chelsea 3 (Evans OG, Mata, Luiz) Man Utd 2 (Webb 2)


----------



## Dandred (Feb 5, 2012)

Deareg said:


> The cunt has to give one the other way now.


 
Why? Given one more than Alex asked for?


----------



## Glitter (Feb 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Two soft ones.


 
:cheer:

Can we make that racist bastard cry again?


----------



## Dandred (Feb 5, 2012)

Glitter said:


> :cheer:
> 
> Can we make that racist bastard cry again?


Que?


----------



## Glitter (Feb 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Que?


 
Terry. 

He's watching in't he?

How did that not go in?


----------



## Dandred (Feb 5, 2012)

Loving United goal keeper every time the ball goes near him


----------



## Deareg (Feb 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Loving United goal keeper every time the ball goes near him


I am slowly coming to the conclusion that the one player Fergie can't pick is goalies.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 5, 2012)

I wish he'd catch and not fucking punch.

Fergie's made plenty of howlers outfield too Dea - The Djemba twins, Kleberson, fucking Miller...the list goes on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I am slowly coming to the conclusion that the one player Fergie can't pick is goalies.


i think it's his best position, with great keepers like taiba and barthez doing manchester united proud


----------



## Deareg (Feb 5, 2012)

Get in there!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glitter (Feb 5, 2012)

:cheer:

Come on Cheech, one more!!!


----------



## Glitter (Feb 5, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i think it's his best position, with great keepers like taiba and barthez doing manchester united proud


 
Don't forget Bosnich!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2012)

Beaucoup SNAFU said:


> i prefer a man u win here, but still, absolute bunch of horrible fucking cunts.


a draw would be the best result


----------



## Glitter (Feb 5, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> a draw would be the best result


 
Two behind and we've still got to go there...


----------



## Deareg (Feb 5, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> a draw would be the best result


I would have accepted a draw before the game.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 5, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I would have accepted a draw before the game.


 
I wouldn't. These are shite this season.

Sadly so are we


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Two behind and we've still got to go there...


i don't care, i don't want either man u or chelsea to get three points from today


----------



## Deareg (Feb 5, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't care, i don't want either man u or chelsea to get three points from today


Who do you support?


----------



## Deareg (Feb 5, 2012)

Cracking save!!


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 5, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I would have accepted a draw before the game.


 
Well, you got  point more than City got at Stamford Bridge.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 5, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Well, you got point more than City got at Stamford Bridge.


It is a great season so far, and looks like it could go right to the wire, a 3 way fight.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Who do you support?


arsenal / celtic


----------



## Deareg (Feb 5, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> arsenal / celtic


Right, you must be feeling bi polar this season then.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 5, 2012)

This season?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Right, you must be feeling bi polar this season then.


there are another 14 matches to go...


----------



## poului (Feb 5, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Chelsea 3 (Evans OG, Mata, Luiz) Man Utd 2 (Webb 2)


 
sky sports are just so pro-man utd it's a joke. if utd had lost a 3-0 lead from two penalties like that they'd spend all week questioning the referee's decisions.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 5, 2012)

poului said:


> sky sports are just so pro-man utd it's a joke. if utd had lost a 3-0 lead from two penalties like that they'd spend all week questioning the referee's decisions.


 
And that dive for the second penalty. I wonder if that will be scrutinised in the media as much as Adam Johnson's effort yesterday. If City win the League this will make it all so much sweeter.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 5, 2012)

Howard Webb fires United comeback


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 5, 2012)

Fucking Howard Webb and two pens to United is anyone surprised?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 5, 2012)

Liverpool fans moaning about Howard Webb and Man Utd yet again? Who are 'the Bitters' supposedly? 

FWIW I thought the first one was a penalty and the second one was a dive - it's a dive that would have taken in a lot of refs though.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 5, 2012)

Actually a Man U win is what I wanted.  Just wanted to make the point about Webb.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 5, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Liverpool fans moaning about Howard Webb and Man Utd yet again? Who are 'the Bitters' supposedly?
> 
> FWIW I thought the first one was a penalty and the second one was a dive - it's a dive that would have taken in a lot of refs though.


 
Not sure it was a dive but it was never a penalty. No blame on Welbeck , Webb was responsible


----------



## Deareg (Feb 5, 2012)

Strange how Webb in his bias towards United never gave the most blatant of penalties in the first half.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 5, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Strange how Webb in his bias towards United never gave the most blatant of penalties in the first half.


 
Commentator on RTE radio said the one in the first half was a stonewall penno which Webb inexplicably missed... and questioned the influence that managers have on refs when stating that the first (2nd half) pen was soft and the second ridiculous.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 5, 2012)

LiamO said:


> Commentator on RTE radio said the one in the first half was a stonewall penno which Webb inexplicably missed... and questioned the influence that managers have on refs when stating that the first (2nd half) pen was soft and the second ridiculous.


They were right about the first, wrong about the 2nd and right about the 3rd


----------



## scooter (Feb 5, 2012)

Why not have 1 and half points for a draw? You go to all that trouble to earn a draw and you only get one poxy point for it. Would that work?


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 6, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Strange how Webb in his bias towards United never gave the most blatant of penalties in the first half.


 
I bet he saw the replay and then got a long stare from Baconface in the tunnel at half time.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 6, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I bet he saw the replay and then got a long stare from Baconface in the tunnel at half time.


 
Your man on the radio said exactly this.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2012)

Chelsea fan just arrived in the office


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 6, 2012)

LiamO said:


> Your man on the radio said exactly this.


 
Aye, buy one get two free.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 11, 2012)

Suarez is a fucking wanker, he doesn't shake hands with black people either.


----------



## scooter (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah that was unbelievable. What a twat


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2012)

Footballer in petulant wanker shocker


----------



## Deareg (Feb 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Footballer in petulant wanker shocker


Don't forget the racism.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2012)

Deareg said:
			
		

> Don't forget the racism.



As long as the sport of football is the winner I am happy


----------



## scooter (Feb 11, 2012)

Suarez should get another ban - unsporting behaviour


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 11, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Don't forget the racism.


 
They would have to accept it existed to be able to forget it so there's no chance of that.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2012)

scooter said:
			
		

> Suarez should get another ban - unsporting behaviour



Like every cunt that dives?


----------



## scooter (Feb 11, 2012)

Dives are hard to prove - that was blatant

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misconduct_(association_football)



> Misconduct may occur at any time, including when the ball is out of play, during half-time and before and after the game....
> 
> The referee has considerable discretion in applying the Laws; in particular, the offence of "unsporting behaviour" may be used to deal with most events that violate the spirit of the game, even if they are not listed as specific offences.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Like every cunt that dives?


Of course diving is the same as racism.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2012)

Deareg said:
			
		

> Of course diving is the same as racism.



You said unsporting not racism


----------



## Deareg (Feb 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You said unsporting not racism


That wasn't me.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 11, 2012)

United 1 Racists 0!!!!


----------



## Glitter (Feb 12, 2012)

Good day yesterday! Decent atmosphere for a change and the right result. 

Hairy last ten minutes though. We can never do it the easy way can we, despite twatting them for most of the game. 

Welbeck was superb imo and really deserved a goal. Giggs was off and that new ginger lad* looks like a decent signing. 

Now lets hope Villa batter them blue fuckers and we can kick on! (Yeah, I know)



*I still think using him to cover up our huge crater in midfield is a shit PR stunt and embarrassing to the club but he's doing alright.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 12, 2012)

I agree with all the above apart from the last line, he retired far too early and was our best midfielder yesterday, in fact I would say he was the best midfielder on the pitch.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I agree with all the above apart from the last line, he retired far too early and was our best midfielder yesterday, in fact I would say he was the best midfielder on the pitch.


 
Nah, that was Valencia IMO - best player on the pitch. It was a poor match overall, the difference was Liverpool gave away two goals and Man U only the one. Deserved win for you lot.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 12, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Nah, that was Valencia IMO - best player on the pitch. It was a poor match overall, the difference was Liverpool gave away two goals and Man U only the one. Deserved win for you lot.


You might be right as it goes about Valencia, but it was close.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2012)

Deareg said:


> You might be right as it goes about Valencia, but it was close.


 
I thought he was the only player on the pitch that carried real threat. Scholes had some sumptuous passes as usual, but Valencia was the one who made things happen IMO.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 12, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I agree with all the above apart from the last line, he retired far too early and was our best midfielder yesterday, in fact I would say he was the best midfielder on the pitch.


 
Scholes is running our midfield at the moment. Which is great and there's certainly an argument to say he retired too soon.

But a club like Manchester United should not be reduced to bringing back retired players to mask the fact there's a gaping hole in our midfield. At Anfield we crumbled after Scholes went off and since he doesn't always have a full game in him we need proper replacements for what has been our weakest area for about five years now.


----------



## Radar (Feb 12, 2012)

United's press office@16:00 today said:
			
		

> *Reds accept rivals' apology*
> 
> *Manchester United thanks Liverpool for the apologies issued following Saturday's game.*
> Everyone at Old Trafford wants to move on from this. The history of our two great clubs is one of success and rivalry unparalleled in British football.
> That should be the focus in the future of all those who love the clubs.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Feb 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I thought he was the only player on the pitch that carried real threat. Scholes had some sumptuous passes as usual, but Valencia was the one who made things happen IMO.


 
Apart from the player that got the decisive goals and had a hat-trick wrongly ruled out.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 13, 2012)

Fergie takes his mouth of millionaire cock for a moment and sends support to strikers


----------



## Deareg (Feb 13, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Fergie takes his mouth of millionaire cock for a moment and sends support to strikers


Pity all the other non cock in mouths independent minds of their own managers can't find the time to do likewise.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 13, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Pity all the other non cock in mouths independent minds of their own managers can't find the time to do likewise.


 
How do you know they haven't or that they have even heard of the issue?


----------



## Deareg (Feb 13, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> How do you know they haven't or that they have even heard of the issue?


Give over Fed, if they had we would have heard, Why don't you do a search a see what you come up with?


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 13, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Give over Fed, if they had we would have heard, Why don't you do a search a see what you come up with?


 
Or maybe they don't try and continually play the 'ahcumfaegovan' bollocks like fergie when he's a multi-millionaire who supported the SKY attempt and now supports the Glazers. Fergies PR dept goes into action.....


----------



## Deareg (Feb 13, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Or maybe they don't try and continually play the 'ahcumfaegovan' bollocks like fergie when he's a multi-millionaire who supported the SKY attempt and now supports the Glazers. Fergies PR dept goes into action.....


You really are talking bollocks and you know it.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 13, 2012)

Deareg said:


> You really are talking bollocks and you know it.


 
'ahcumfaegovan' is on his mirror at home, oooohh lok at me i'm still like I was.... Yaaaaaaaaaaaawn....

I lived where he used to, I know several people he gew up with who he likes to namecheck every now and again to remind us all of his 'authenticity'.....


----------



## Deareg (Feb 13, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> 'ahcumfaegovan' is on his mirror at home, oooohh lok at me i'm still like I was.... Yaaaaaaaaaaaawn....
> 
> I lived where he used to, I know several people he gew up with who he likes to namecheck every now and again to remind us all of his 'authenticity'.....


What the fuck has any of that got to do with him going public with his support for striking workers while Moyes, Lennon and all the rest of your working class true to themselves  what you see is what you get hero's saying fuck all?


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 13, 2012)

Who says they are my heros?

Yup, a multi-millionaire who backed the Glazers against the fans, he's a real working-class hero isn't he?! Excuse my while I take a pish laughing....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 13, 2012)

Does he still insist people call him "Sir" Alex?


----------



## Deareg (Feb 13, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Who says they are my heros?
> 
> Yup, a multi-millionaire who backed the Glazers against the fans, he's a real working-class hero isn't he?! Excuse my while I take a pish laughing....


Seriously, What the fuck was he supposed to do? He made his opposition to the takeover known before it happened, once it went ahead, Did you expect him to barricade himself in his office or chain himself to the goal posts? You are being a fucking dick on this one.

Everyone knows how much you hate United and anything to do with the club, but on this particular issue you would be better venting your spleen on all the other millionaire managers who have not uttered a fucking word of support for these strikers or any others.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 13, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Does he still insist people call him "Sir" Alex?


Fuck off you Sun reading racist cunt.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 13, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Seriously, What the fuck was he supposed to do? He made his opposition to the takeover known before it happened, once it went ahead, Did you expect him to barricade himself in his office or chain himself to the goal posts? You are being a fucking dick on this one.
> 
> *Everyone knows how much you hate United and anything to do with the club,* but on this particular issue you would be better venting your spleen on all the other millionaire managers who have not uttered a fucking word of support for these strikers or any others.


 
Yes, so much so that I defended Evra, defended Ferguson and criticised LFC, Suarez, Dogleash and Commolli over the recent incidents. 

Support for strikers coming from a man who attacked his own fans over millionaires moving into your club and has been rimming the Glazers ever since is a tad hard to swallow.... Though perhaps it isn't so hard for some to swallow.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 13, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Yes, so much so that I defended Evra, defended Ferguson and criticised LFC, Suarez, Dogleash and Commolli over the recent incidents.
> 
> Support for strikers coming from a man who attacked his own fans over millionaires moving into your club and has been rimming the Glazers ever since is a tad hard to swallow.... Though perhaps it isn't so hard for some to swallow.


You stood up for someone who was racially abused, Do you want a medal for that?

What Attack on the supporters and what rimming? You are twisting and exaggerating his words.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 14, 2012)

Deareg said:


> You stood up for someone who was racially abused, Do you want a medal for that?
> 
> What Attack on the supporters and what rimming? You are twisting and exaggerating his words.


 
Where did I ask for a medal? You should calm down a bit.

He publically criticised Man United fans for opposing the Glaziers and has been remarkably positive about the Glazers, he was damning in his criticism of the FCUM lot even questioning how big a fan of United they were, also ironically referring to FCUM founders as "publicity seekers". So forgive me for not being entirely convinced by his occasional, well publicised, titbits thrown to workers in struggle.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 14, 2012)

No one is a fan of the Glazers but the difference is that once fergie stated his opposition to the take over what more could he do, especially as the issue is a matter of different owners ie shareholders versus private family, not exactly a cut and dry workers versus bosses, infact from Fergies perspective the Glazers are probably less of a pain in the hole than shareholders who interfere a fuck more in the day to day running of the club.

It's not like the alternative to the Glazers is some sort of insurrectionary workers council, it's simply a different set of owners with deeper pockets and less need for a mortgage. Infact when I hear United fans hoping to get bought out by some petro chemical dollars or such so they can indulge their CHamp Manager transfer fantasy wank fests I get really depressed. I also get pissed off when people engage in revisionism and pretend like United used to have a transfer policy like Real Madrid when in truth they've always been prepared to shell out large sums but never on established world class talent (look how Veron, the exception to this, turned out).

Anyway it seems wankerish not to just say "Fair enough" for his response to the strike, sure it hardly takes a ultra leftist to point out the contradictions of Sir Alex Ferguson, his wealth and his new labour support but I think for a person in his position it's actually something that he still atleast seeks to try and support these sort of things, with it's shortcomings included.

Actually the more you look at the Glazers ownership of United and compare it to sugar daddy owners there should be atleast an acknowledgment that as business men they have the wit to stay out of the football side, because frankly they only give a fuck about the bottom line, which in many ways better than having a fucking mental Bond villain waltzing about trying to tell you how to manage the team and give one of your best midfielders tips on how to receive and shield the ball.

Also whilst his comments about FCUM and the anti Glazer campaign were often churlish I just have to be honest and say frankly I don't really give a fuck, it's not really an issue of political importance to me, it's not a class issue in a meaningful manner, the thrust of the anti Glazers movement has been driven through an agenda to get rich United fans to buy out the club. The FCUM issue is romantic and all but really all it represents is small scale dropping out that doesn't challenge capitalism and it's grip on football, at it's worse it gives the impression that it's all about more self management of capitalism, but really if FCUM got to a position of challenging to go anywhere in the top divisions it would be forced to engage in the same practices as any other club. You only have to look at Real and Barca who are "democratically fan ran" but are just as much corporate entities as Man United.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 14, 2012)

Its going to be a bit tough getting back home in time to watch Uniteds Europa league game


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 14, 2012)

revol68 said:


> No one is a fan of the Glazers but the difference is that once fergie stated his opposition to the take over what more could he do, especially as the issue is a matter of different owners ie shareholders versus private family, not exactly a cut and dry workers versus bosses, infact from Fergies perspective the Glazers are probably less of a pain in the hole than shareholders who interfere a fuck more in the day to day running of the club.
> 
> It's not like the alternative to the Glazers is some sort of insurrectionary workers council, it's simply a different set of owners with deeper pockets and less need for a mortgage. Infact when I hear United fans hoping to get bought out by some petro chemical dollars or such so they can indulge their CHamp Manager transfer fantasy wank fests I get really depressed. I also get pissed off when people engage in revisionism and pretend like United used to have a transfer policy like Real Madrid when in truth they've always been prepared to shell out large sums but never on established world class talent (look how Veron, the exception to this, turned out).
> 
> ...


 

Absolutely. Watch United's games on Sky with no illusions.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 14, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Fuck off you Sun reading racist cunt.


Where have I said anything racist?. Unlike you and your funny songs about Koreans.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 14, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Where did I ask for a medal? You should calm down a bit.
> 
> He publically criticised Man United fans for opposing the Glaziers and has been remarkably positive about the Glazers, he was damning in his criticism of the FCUM lot even questioning how big a fan of United they were, also ironically referring to FCUM founders as "publicity seekers". So forgive me for not being entirely convinced by his occasional, well publicised, titbits thrown to workers in struggle.


Calm down?  glad its not just me who misinterprets things sometimes!

I have read what he had to say about the anti glaziers protests among United fans, and to call what he said an attack on them is stretching things to suit your own personal feelings and perspective.

Have you got a link to what he said about the FCUM founders as I missed that?


----------



## Deareg (Feb 14, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Its going to be a bit tough getting back home in time to watch Uniteds Europa league game


I arranged to go to a meeting at the occupied bank in Belfast before I realised that it started at the same time as United kick off.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 14, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Have you got a link to what he said about the FCUM founders as I missed that?


 
I'm atwork, it's easy to google, if you wantrto. I was also in Andy Walsh company at a mutual pals funeral-a former Militant-and the conversation got onto politics and Walsh was very clear about the remarks from Ferguson. He's obviously a liar though.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 14, 2012)

It's the comparisons between FCUM and workers in struggle that I find odd,  I don't think not giving a fuck about FCUM or even making churlish comments about them has any bearing on his support for striking and occupying workers. Frankly I find it as daft as suggesting that cos I don't give a fuck for some small organic veggie cafe ran by some co operative and work at McDonalds that I'm a hypocrite and have no right to support workers in struggle.

There are plenty of things about Fergies politics you could use to have a go at him, namely his inability to break from the Labour Party but the matter of the Glazers and FCUM is a piss weak one.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 14, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I arranged to go to a meeting at the occupied bank in Belfast before I realised that it started at the same time as United kick off.


 
what meeting is that?

you been to that chucky cafe yet, the one with a portrait of lenin and hez'bullah flags, the food and prices are a damn sight easier to swallow than the politics.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 14, 2012)

revol68 said:


> what meeting is that?
> 
> you been to that chucky cafe yet, the one with a portrait of lenin and hez'bullah flags, the food and prices are a damn sight easier to swallow than the politics.


Been in it a few times, Is it really chucky oriented? have not discussed politics with the owners but have been in the company of a couple of Anarchists who use it, been to a meeting on anti fascism there as well.

https://www.facebook.com/events/342593849108750/

The meeting on Thursday.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 14, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> I'm atwork, it's easy to google, if you wantrto. I was also in Andy Walsh company at a mutual pals funeral-a former Militant-and the conversation got onto politics and Walsh was very clear about the remarks from Ferguson. He's obviously a liar though.


This is all I can find, not exactly in the vein that you were suggesting.

On the formation of FC United, Ferguson in `The Official Manchester United Diary of the Season,' said: "I'm sorry about that. It is a bit sad that part, but I wonder just how big a United supporter they are. 

"*They seem to me to be promoting or projecting themselves a wee bit rather than saying `at the end of the day the club have made a decision, we'll stick by them.' It's more about them than us."*


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 14, 2012)

Deareg said:


> This is all I can find, not exactly in the vein that you were suggesting.
> 
> On the formation of FC United, Ferguson in `The Official Manchester United Diary of the Season,' said: "I'm sorry about that. It is a bit sad that part, but I wonder just how big a United supporter they are.
> 
> "*They seem to me to be promoting or projecting themselves a wee bit rather than saying `at the end of the day the club have made a decision, we'll stick by them.' It's more about them than us."*


 
I'd be more inclined to look at the paragraph above, who is Ferguson to question how big a United fan those involved were/are? Many of them were at the club in the 1970's when Fergie was throwing tea cups around East Stirling/St Mirrens dressing rooms.....


----------



## Deareg (Feb 14, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> I'd be more inclined to look at the paragraph above, who is Ferguson to question how big a United fan those involved were/are? Many of them were at the club in the 1970's when Fergie was throwing tea cups around East Stirling/St Mirrens dressing rooms.....


You just moved the goal posts again. and it is not my emphasising.

http://www.bigsoccer.com/forum/showthread.php?t=405915


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 14, 2012)

Deareg said:


> You just moved the goal posts again. and it is not my emphasising.
> 
> http://www.bigsoccer.com/forum/showthread.php?t=405915


 
No, I said he had a go at the founders, pretty clearly that is what he did.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 14, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> I said he had a go at the founders, pretty clearly that is what he did.


 
This is what you said'​​​he was damning in his criticism of the FCUM lot even questioning how big a fan of United they were, also ironically referring to FCUM founders as "publicity seekers". So forgive me for not being entirely convinced by his occasional.​​​​​                                                                                                                                                        When in fact it was nothing more than a mild rebuke, you and your mate need to grow a thicker skin, pair of sissy's.​


----------



## Deareg (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/frontpage/2012/0214/1224311747052.html


----------



## Deareg (Feb 23, 2012)

Glad to see both Da Silva brothers in the team tonight, can't remember the last time this has happened.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 23, 2012)

As much as Thursday nights Channel 5 is funny and a significant step down from the Champions League, I think it's a good place for the younger players to get European experience in knock out rounds.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2012)

Is it possible that the Ajax fans have woken the United fans up at the field of dreaming sleepers?


----------



## Deareg (Feb 23, 2012)

Fuck that was close.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 23, 2012)

That Eriksen is a great little player,kudos to Ajax for hanging on to him.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 4, 2012)

We don't really deserve it, but fuck it we got it anyway....Rooney!!!!


----------



## Deareg (Mar 4, 2012)

Fuckin mugged 'em again!!!!! Young 2-0


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 4, 2012)

Any MU victory just demonstrates the pffffffffffffffffffffffness of the prem tbh. crap football all over the shop.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 4, 2012)

I fuckin love playing Spurs!


----------



## agricola (Mar 4, 2012)

You would think this game, and last weekends, would put serious doubts in the mind of anyone who wants Redknapp to be the next England manager.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 11, 2012)

Proper order has been restored


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Glitter (Mar 11, 2012)

Wine it is!


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2012)

revol68 said:


>


"But I thought all that money would guarantee us success. Bwah!"


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 12, 2012)

revol68 said:


>


 
Fuck, if he's like that with ten games to go, then maybe his family and friends should put him on suicide watch for the rest of the season.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 12, 2012)

editor said:


> "But I thought all that money would guarantee us success. Bwah!"


 
It's the shock of realising that for once there is a decent team in Wales.


----------



## gabi (Mar 12, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Fuck, if he's like that with ten games to go, then maybe his family and friends should put him on suicide watch for the rest of the season.


 
City's run-in is much harder than United's. The moment they fell behind in the table was the moment they lost the league. And that guy knows it.

All those billions can't buy you class, and that's good to see.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> It's the shock of realising that for once there is a decent team in Wales.


They may be our biggest rivals but there's always great pleasure to be had in seeing a small team overturn a swaggering bunch of multi-millionaires trying to buy success.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 12, 2012)

gabi said:


> City's run-in is much harder than United's. The moment they fell behind in the table was the moment they lost the league. And that guy knows it.
> 
> All those billions can't buy you class, and that's good to see.


 
It bought you class for long enough. When you were throwing out £30m a year on Ferdinands and Verons when others could't do it you weren't moaning then.

You're right though about the League and I can't really understand it. We've been playing great (well up to Yaya leaving for Africa) and you've been pretty shit by your standards but we never shook you off. I think you won the League when you had back-to-back away wins at Norwich and Spuds.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 12, 2012)

editor said:


> They may be our biggest rivals but there's always great pleasure to be had in seeing a small team overturn a swaggering bunch of multi-millionaires trying to buy success.


 Something about pots and kettles...


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Something about pots and kettles...


Trying hard to see your point here, so feel free to elaborate. Thanks.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 12, 2012)

Mancini was saying on Skysports news that City will fight right to the very end, which must be reasuring to City fans seeing as he tried to handle the title to Chelsea even before the Christmas fixtures last season, starting to see why he is the man for the job now.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Trying hard to see your point here, so feel free to elaborate. Thanks.


What was Cardiff's loss this year? Where would you lot be if all you had to spend was gate receipts, tv money and sponsorship?

(Just the £12m apparently. )


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> What was Cardiff's loss this year? Where would you lot be if all you had to spend was gate receipts, tv money and sponsorship?
> 
> (Just the £12m apparently. )


Jesus. Talk about a hopelessly desperate argument. Cardiff's loss is barely loose change compared to Man City's record breaking £197m loss and we're nowhere near the league's big spenders


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Jesus. Talk about a hopelessly desperate argument. Cardiff's loss is barely loose change compared to Man City's record breaking £197m loss and we're nowhere near the league's big spenders


I'm not hopelessly desperate about anything. Just pointing out the obvious hypocrisy of smirking at their "buying success", when your lot would've long gone bankrupt without your Malaysian Consortium and would almost certainly be in a lower division.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 12, 2012)

Ooh, look, Vincent Tan is the 16th richest man involved in British football, with only the owners of Southampton ahead of him on the list in the Championship!


----------



## gabi (Mar 12, 2012)

Are u seriously comparing Vincent Tan to Sheikh Mansour?



> As of September 2009, the club has been fully owned by Sheikh Mansour, one of football's wealthiest owners, with an estimated individual net worth of at least £17 billion with a family fortune of at least $1 trillion[4] US dollars


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

gabi said:


> Are u seriously comparing Vincent Tan to Sheikh Mansour?


Tragically, I believe he is.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 12, 2012)

gabi said:


> Are u seriously comparing Vincent Tan to Sheikh Mansour?


 


editor said:


> Tragically, I believe he is.


 
I'm comparing one club that benefits from a benefactor with another one. I don't get what's so difficult about this. Is there a cut off for how rich your owners have to be before you're "buying your success"? Vincent Tan, for instance, is considerably richer than Jack Walker was, but no one would deny that Blackburn bought their one premier league title.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> I'm comparing one club that benefits from a benefactor with another one. I don't get what's so difficult about this. Is there a cut off for how rich your owners have to be before you're "buying your success"? Vincent Tan, for instance, is considerably richer than Jack Walker was, but no one would deny that Blackburn bought their one premier league title.


Are you really being this thick?

Man City notched up the* biggest loss British football has ever seen*. It was _£50 million mor_e than the previous record debt held by Chelsea. Nothing comes remotely close to their figures.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Are you really being this thick?
> 
> Man City notched up the* biggest loss British football has ever seen*. It was _£50 million mor_e than the previous record debt held by Chelsea. Nothing comes remotely close to their figures.


 
Hey, here's a suggestion. Rather than calling me thick, you could explain the difference in principle (and not merely in degree) between the two situations. You know, deal with what I'm saying, and why it makes you a hypocrite, rather than bringing up irrelevant shit, oh and being a fucking petulant wanker about the perfectly reasonable and understandable point I'm making.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> You know, deal with what I'm saying, and why it makes you a hypocrite, rather than bringing up irrelevant shit, oh and being a fucking petulant wanker about the perfectly reasonable and understandable point I'm making.


You can throw around as much personal abuse as you like, but it won't make your hopelessly half cocked argument any more coherent.

You started on me to score cheap points and only ended up shooting yourself in the process. Deal with it.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 12, 2012)

editor said:


> You can throw around as much personal abuse as you like, but it won't make your hopelessly half cocked argument any more coherent.
> 
> You started on me to score cheap points and only ended up shooting yourself in the process. Deal with it.


And calling me thick wasn't personal abuse. Apparently you're happy to dish it out. 

But please, go on, explain how incoherent my argument is.

Club A: Buys lots of players with a rich guy's money.
Club B: Buy lots of players with a rich guy's money.

If a fan of Club B criticises Club A for buying lots of players with a rich guy's money then he's a hypocrite, regardless of the differing wealth of said rich guy. Obvious, really.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 12, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> And calling me thick wasn't personal abuse. Apparently you're happy to dish it out.
> 
> But please, go on, explain how incoherent my argument is.
> 
> ...


 
Don't waste your time; Man City are the Apple Inc of football in editor's eyes.

Man City. Killing football since 2010.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 12, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Don't waste your time; Man City are the Apple Inc of football in editor's eyes.
> 
> Man City. Killing football since 2010.


and the rest of football is as pure as driven snow


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 12, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> and the rest of football is as pure as driven snow


 
Nah, to be fair he probably hates Paris St Germain and that Russian team too. As I said football only started getting killed in 2010.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 13, 2012)

revol68 said:


>


 
With 7 minutes to go too.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Don't waste your time; Man City are the Apple Inc of football in editor's eyes.


No, they're just the team who have managed to notch up the biggest loss in recorded British football history. I'd say that makes them a pretty special case myself.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 13, 2012)

editor said:


> No, they're just the team who have managed to notch up the biggest loss in recorded British football history. I'd say that makes them a pretty special case myself.


 
The club is solvent.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> The club is solvent.


Only thanks to a being bankrolled by a billionaire.


> Mansour made it clear when he took over that he would spend the fortunes necessary to make City successful, and since June 2010 he has personally poured a further £291m into the club. Added to the £500m Mansour invested up to May 31 2010, he has now spent an unprecedented £800m on the football club, to bankroll the expenditure on transfer fees and wages the club would otherwise not have been able to afford. All the money has gone in as equity, in new shares, making it permanent, not as loans.
> 
> The net loss City made on their operations, £160.5m, was increased by £34.4m writing off the value of several players signed previously, including the Brazilian striker, Jô.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 13, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> The club is solvent.


 
Solvent or not, no football fan can do anything but condemn what they've done for the 'game'. A steaming pile of shitcuntery that tarnishes everything involved.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2012)

This looks cosy:


> Clubs such as Manchester City should be prohibited by Uefa from being sponsored by companies closely associated with their owners, a Council of Europe committee has stated.
> 
> The estimated £400m partnership between City and the Etihad airline has been described as an "improper transaction" in a report by the Council's culture, science, education and media committee.
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/mar/07/manchester-city-etihad-deal-improper


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 13, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> Solvent or not, no football fan can do anything but condemn what they've done for the 'game'. A steaming pile of shitcuntery that tarnishes everything involved.


 
And what have they done for the game that UEFA/Sky already hand't done?


----------



## gabi (Mar 13, 2012)

Totally fucking amazing. I have a job interview with United. Tickets for everyone on this thread if I get it.. Particularly you twistedAM


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 13, 2012)

gabi said:


> Totally fucking amazing. I have a job interview with United. Tickets for everyone on this thread if I get it.. Particularly you twistedAM


 
"Hi, thanks for coming in. You were told the role was for helping keep one of top players happy? If you could pop these on (*proffers grey curly wig, fake boobs and floral dress with pinny*) and pop in that room there, thanks."

"Wayne, "Mavis"  is here....."


----------



## gabi (Mar 13, 2012)

yeh, nah, i'd be designing their programmes i think.

im not fucking wayne rooney. guaranteed. well. hmm... he is quite rich. and that new barnet is quite fetching... fuck it. i'll have a bit of ginge scouse.... g'wan...


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 13, 2012)

gabi said:


> Totally fucking amazing. I have a job interview with United. Tickets for everyone on this thread if I get it.. Particularly you twistedAM


 
Gee. Thanks mate.

Seriously, hope you get it.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> Totally fucking amazing. I have a job interview with United. Tickets for everyone on this thread if I get it.. Particularly you twistedAM


 
I will draw you a map of where the ground is. Don't bother asking any Utd supporters on here


----------



## Apathy (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm a red.  I'm won over by Bilbao tho.  Great team, great fans


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 15, 2012)

The scum's days as a force in Europe seem to be drawing to a close. Outplayed by a mid-ranking Spanish team in the Europa League.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 16, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> The scum's days as a force in Europe seem to be drawing to a close. Outplayed by a mid-ranking Spanish team in the Europa League.


 No doubt that if you lot had actually managed to qualify you would have cleaned up.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank fuck there is no hangover from Bilbao.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 18, 2012)

Deareg said:


> No doubt that if you lot had actually managed to qualify you would have cleaned up.


 

I love this type of logic that only football fans can manage.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 18, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> I love this type of logic that only football fans can manage.


I prefer the logic that fans of a team which is not god enough to qualify for a competition can laugh at a team team which is.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 24, 2012)

That was a good result for us.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 24, 2012)

Deareg said:


> That was a good result for us.


 
Crouch pulled that out of nowhere. Unstoppable goal. ESPN commentators reckon Goal of the Season. Seen it? 
I need to see Yaya's long distance strike. My internet stream decided to go down at that point. It has a canny habit of doing that when City score.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 24, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Crouch pulled that out of nowhere. Unstoppable goal. ESPN commentators reckon Goal of the Season. Seen it?
> I need to see Yaya's long distance strike. My internet stream decided to go down at that point. It has a canny habit of doing that when City score.


Yeah, it was a fantastic goal, something like the one Cantona scored against Norwich but better, Toure's goal took a deflection off a defenders head when he made a half hearted attempt to stop the shot, the keeper still should have saved it though, I am just waiting on United fucking up somewhere now to give City a leg back up.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 26, 2012)

Hopefully going clear again, reckon we need another goal at least in the 2nd half.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 26, 2012)

ref bottles it, again.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank fuck that is over.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2012)

Good game?


----------



## Deareg (Mar 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Good game?


Fulham defended well and very deep, United played some good football in spells but seemed to tire towards the end and were lucky not to give a penalty away, Fulham made us fight for those points tonight. Not a great game.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 26, 2012)

Fulham fans moaning on twitter.
Get over it yo, stop being bitter
It's bullshit, you've been outplayed this season
You lost are mid table for a reason.

Word to your mother.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2012)

Two different reports then? Was not expecting Fulham to win or even draw. Thought it would be 3+ to MUFC before the game. 

Penalty shout?


----------



## Deareg (Mar 26, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Fulham fans moaning on twitter.
> Get over it yo, stop being bitter
> It's bullshit, you've been outplayed this season
> You lost are mid table for a reason.
> ...


Did any of them mention the penalty United should of had in the first half?


----------



## Deareg (Mar 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Two different reports then? Was not expecting Fulham to win or even draw. Thought it would be 3+ to MUFC before the game.
> 
> Penalty shout?


It should have been an easy win for United, missed a few that we should have scored.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2012)

Deareg said:
			
		

> Did any of them mention the penalty United should of had in the first half?



I missed the game. Was hoping for a small goal difference or maybe a lucky draw for Fulham.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I missed the game. Was hoping for a small goal difference or maybe a lucky draw for Fulham.


You almost got your draw.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 26, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Did any of them mention the penalty United should of had in the first half?


 
Surprised at this , normally there is a formula or a script


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 26, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Fulham fans moaning on twitter.
> Get over it yo, stop being bitter
> It's bullshit, you've been outplayed this season
> You lost are mid table for a reason.
> ...


 
Your mother is a shit poet or a sub standard Pete Boyle impersonator.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 26, 2012)

Your mother is Susan Boyle.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 27, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Fulham fans moaning on twitter.
> Get over it yo, stop being bitter
> It's bullshit, you've been outplayed this season
> You lost are mid table for a reason.
> ...


 
I hope you just cut and pasted that and didn't waste a minute of your life thinking it up.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 27, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> ref bottles it, again.



All evens out, makes up for that Newcastle penalty that never was and earned them a draw, and before you trot out away teams never get pens at OT check the season stats only west brom have given away more


----------



## Deareg (Mar 27, 2012)

Stats say that Liverpool have conceded less penalties at home in the last 5 seasons than United.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 27, 2012)

Erm............Getting a little ahead of yourselves...No?

http://www.unitedtees.net/champions.php


----------



## Deareg (Mar 27, 2012)

Just a little bit but it makes a nice change from the tattoos.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 27, 2012)

We'll with your track record,  you're the only club that can get away with declaring the season 8 games before it ends. I'm not betting againt you lot (that's for sure).


----------



## Deareg (Mar 27, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> We'll with your track record, you're the only club that can get away with declaring the season 8 games before it ends. I'm not betting againt you lot (that's for sure).


It doesn't look like it is a official United site? Bit fucking silly if it is.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 27, 2012)

silly stuff.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 27, 2012)

Has Pete Boyle got a job?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 27, 2012)

The whole 'look how arrogant they are, they've got t-shirts already' thing is a bit old hat now isn't it (there was a similar story about 2 weeks ago with one of the 6 Nations Rugby teams iirc)? Obviously they need printing in advance and I'm sure there's a warehouse full of 'Man City - Champions 2012' shirts somewhere. Only difference here is someone has decided it's worth a shot at selling a few early.


----------



## Glitter (Mar 28, 2012)

His name's Patrick Vieira, he hasn't got a clue ​He used to be successful, then he became a blue!​They're throwing away the title, but he says they're not to blame ​Cos the refs love Man United ... oh what a fuckin shame!​Tra la la, we all hate Citeh......Tra la la, we all hate Citeh......​


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 28, 2012)

Still, not as silly as this fool...


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 28, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Still, not as silly as this fool...


 
..and a bad mullet.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 29, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Still, not as silly as this fool...


 
And if they'd signed Adam Rooney, they'd be champions  by now.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 29, 2012)

Be interesting to see how Bilbao get on tonite now they are playing decent opposition


----------



## Deareg (Mar 29, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Be interesting to see how Bilbao get on tonite now they are playing decent opposition


The bastards got 3-0 at home the very next game after knocking us out.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 29, 2012)

Deareg said:


> The bastards got 3-0 at home the very next game after knocking us out.


 
I don't think they have won in four or something. I thought Schalke, who they play would, cause you more problems last year but you battered them. Fancy a home 1-0.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 31, 2012)

C'mon Sunderland!!!


Always been my second favourite team!


----------



## revol68 (Mar 31, 2012)

Martin O'Neil is a legend.


----------



## flutterbye (Mar 31, 2012)

The richest owners in the world, they bought all the superstars, and still they fuck it up, City continue to be the laughing stock of the North. A joke club supported by joke fans.

Fans who a few years ago were claiming United were supported by glory hunters and were only successful because of their financial power. It's funny how they found sop many new supporters now they grasp a mere chance of success


----------



## bendeus (Apr 1, 2012)

flutterbye said:


> The richest owners in the world, they bought all the superstars, and still they fuck it up, City continue to be the laughing stock of the North. A joke club supported by joke fans.
> 
> Fans who a few years ago were claiming United were supported by glory hunters and were only successful because of their financial power. It's funny how they found sop many new supporters now they grasp a mere chance of success


 
Love the way that moneybags Citeh suddenly make you lot the gritty fans' choice for Greater Manchester.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 1, 2012)

flutterbye said:


> The richest owners in the world, they bought all the superstars, and still they fuck it up, City continue to be the laughing stock of the North. A joke club supported by joke fans.
> 
> Fans who a few years ago were claiming United were supported by glory hunters and were only successful because of their financial power. It's funny how they found sop many new supporters now they grasp a mere chance of success


 

You may not like this but that large spike in Man city attendances has fuck all to do with glory hunting and a lot more to do with MANCHESTER CITY MOVING TO A GROUND WITH A LARGER CAPACITY. In much the way that the large increases in the Man Utd attendance coincides with increased capacity.

I'd also say since the attendances stayed pretty level when Man City were shit and only significantly increasing with the new stadium it would indicate there isn't as much Glory Hunting as you are suggesting.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 1, 2012)

When  City were top the mantra was City 'can't'  buy the league , now they are second the mantra is that  they should do


----------



## flutterbye (Apr 1, 2012)

Like their famous inflatables, theyve blown it


----------



## Maltin (Apr 1, 2012)

flutterbye said:


> The richest owners in the world, they bought all the superstars, and still they fuck it up, City continue to be the laughing stock of the North


All the superstars? Which of their players would feature in a list of the top 11 players in the world? Whilst city have spent a lot of money, they haven't been able to buy any of the best players in the world.

Also, as termite man notes, I'm not really sure what your graph is meant to prove either.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 1, 2012)

Anyone know  Michael Owen's golf handicap, it must be quiet low.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 2, 2012)

5 points clear!!!


----------



## Deareg (Apr 2, 2012)

One Love!


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

Impressive win tonight.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 2, 2012)

editor said:


> Impressive win tonight.


 
Que?

Had ample opportunities to seal it in the first half against a struggling team and then got very nervous on the odd occasion that Blackburn attacked. de Gea was man of the match in the first half and then Valencia ( how many times was the ball played to him?) in the second.

Workmanlike at best but that is in poor seasons what wins teams the league.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 2, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Anyone know Michael Owen's golf handicap, it must be quiet low.


 
I'm guessing Mancini will be working on his golf handicap next season.

Shame, cos he seems like a nice enough bloke.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 2, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Que?
> 
> Had ample opportunities to seal it in the first half against a struggling team and then got very nervous on the odd occasion that Blackburn attacked. de Gea was man of the match in the first half and then Valencia ( how many times was the ball played to him?) in the second.
> 
> Workmanlike at best but that is in poor seasons what wins teams the league.


When any team play as deep as Blackburn did then they are going to be hard to beat and will always be dangerous on breaks, United stuck to what they had to do and never panicked even though we never created to much in the way of clear cut chances, I don't think any other English team would have been as disciplined and professional as United were tonight.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 2, 2012)

flutterbye said:


> The richest owners in the world, they bought all the superstars, and still they fuck it up, City continue to be the laughing stock of the North. A joke club supported by joke fans.
> 
> Fans who a few years ago were claiming United were supported by glory hunters and were only successful because of their financial power. It's funny how they found sop many new supporters now they grasp a mere chance of success


 
The graph shows more about United's glory hunter support than City's. Why the big spike in the late 90s, when you started winning things again? Also look at how consistent City's support was in that period when we were entertaining the Stockports of this world.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 2, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> The graph shows more about United's glory hunter support than City's. Why the big spike in the late 90s, when you started winning things again? Also look at how consistent City's support was in that period when we were entertaining the Stockports of this world.


I think the big spike is the ground getting bigger.


----------



## flutterbye (Apr 2, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I think the big spike is the ground getting bigger.


 
nail on head 
and while we do attract many glory hunters, there has always been a hardcore united following who live eat and breathe the club, there just so happens to be many more of these than at other clubs.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Que?


Impressive as in not fucking up when the pressure is really on. Like Man City did.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 2, 2012)

flutterbye said:


> nail on head
> and while we do attract many glory hunters, there has always been a hardcore united following who live eat and breathe the club, there just so happens to be many more of these than at other clubs.



Hence when they were last relegated to the old second division they still had the highest average attendance in the country


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 3, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I think the big spike is the ground getting bigger.


 
Oh yeah you had two or three significant ground redevelopments didn't you hence the leaps around 96, 01 and 07.
The interesting point in that graph is the mid/late 60s for both teams when we won the League and you twats went and won the European Cup just to piss us off.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 3, 2012)

editor said:


> Impressive as in not fucking up when the pressure is really on. Like Man City did.


 
Ah well, when we were in the play-offs we didn't bottle it like you used to do. You got your Wembley defeat out of the way early this season.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Ah well, when we were in the play-offs we didn't bottle it like you used to do. You got your Wembley defeat out of the way early this season.


Not sure what Cardiff has to do with this, but, yes, we do indeed bottle it every time - but then we haven't had the luxury of having zillions and zillions poured into the club.

Mind you, we've still been to Wembley more times than you lot in the last five years


----------



## Glitter (Apr 3, 2012)

Big win last night. Hopefully that wraps it up but with seven games to go there's no saying what's gonna happen.

It's ours to lose now though. No question about that.


----------



## Apathy (Apr 3, 2012)

looking good for utd. But if citeh get the win against arsenal it'll be massive for them and it'll be going right to the end.  That game at the etihad.  I'll be booking that monday night off work, deffo.


----------



## flutterbye (Apr 3, 2012)

Only time will tell, I can't see united dropping 5 points now, but you never know, still a chance for the city nu-breed to get all giddy still.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 3, 2012)

It is still close though have a feeling arse will get something on sat, it also seems a foregone conclusion that utd will lose to city, a draw or win for utd is more than likely given current performances


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 3, 2012)

Deareg said:


> When any team play as deep as Blackburn did then they are going to be hard to beat and will always be dangerous on breaks, United stuck to what they had to do and never panicked even though we never created to much in the way of clear cut chances, I don't think any other English team would have been as disciplined and professional as United were tonight.


 
You are sounding more like Alex Fergusons bastard son every day Reg.

As for Blackburn being dangerous on breaks with the exception of Hoylett ( who I think has had a good season) Blackburn have/had no pace. Yakubu would be better off getting a taxi  from the half way line. Good away win yes but impressive performance no and the pub I was in full of United supporters said the same thing.

Anyway less of this small domestic scene thing its the Champions League tonite and tomorrow.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 3, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Anyway less of this small domestic scene thing its the Champions League tonite and tomorrow.


 
That's what puts it all in perspective. Maybe next year united and City will be better than Basle and Sporting Lisbon. Until then...


----------



## gabi (Apr 3, 2012)

Bit of a limp end to the season unfortunately... was actually hoping for a 0-0 last night to keep things alive.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 3, 2012)

gabi said:


> Bit of a limp end to the season unfortunately... was actually hoping for a 0-0 last night to keep things alive.


Masochist!


----------



## Deareg (Apr 3, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> That's what puts it all in perspective. Maybe next year united and City will be better than Basle and Sporting Lisbon. Until then...


You don't believe he is serious?


----------



## gabi (Apr 3, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Masochist!


 
Well. It was a done deal anyway from the start of the season. Would've been nice if City had put up a fight to the end though...


----------



## flutterbye (Apr 3, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> That's what puts it all in perspective. Maybe next year united and City will be better than Basle and Sporting Lisbon. Until then...


 
You have to give these clubs credit they outplayed us fairly, they had more hunger, you cant win everything all the time. I think United will be back stronger next season. They have the makings of a great side now and a couple of midfielders and maybe a defender and I think they will reign for a long time again.


----------



## flutterbye (Apr 3, 2012)

gabi said:


> Well. It was a done deal anyway from the start of the season. Would've been nice if City had put up a fight to the end though...


 
Its typical city, no doubt they'll bin mancini at the end of the season and get a new manager, its the big clue roundabout always turning the corner


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 3, 2012)

flutterbye said:


> Its typical city, no doubt they'll bin mancini at the end of the season and get a new manager, its the big clue roundabout always turning the corner


 
Funny you just come on the thread once you've more or less won the League.
Glory hunter.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 3, 2012)

BetFred already paying out on United wining the title 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/apr/03/bookie-betfred-manchester-united-title?intcmp=239


----------



## Deareg (Apr 3, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> BetFred already paying out on United wining the title
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/apr/03/bookie-betfred-manchester-united-title?intcmp=239


The last time a bookies did that we fucked up and Arsenal won it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 3, 2012)

Deareg said:


> The last time a bookies did that we fucked up and *Arsenal* won it.


 
Well at least there's no chance of THAT happening again


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 3, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> BetFred already paying out on United wining the title
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/apr/03/bookie-betfred-manchester-united-title?intcmp=239


 
Aha. That's usually Paddy Power's trick innit, but they're now City's official gambling partner so that they can't really do it this time around.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 3, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> BetFred already paying out on United wining the title
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/apr/03/bookie-betfred-manchester-united-title?intcmp=239


He is a Man utd supporter , normally does it just to wind up City.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 3, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> He is a Man utd supporter , normally does it just to wind up City.


 
That's one hell of an expensive wind up if they're wrong.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 3, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Funny you just come on the thread once you've more or less won the League.
> Glory hunter.


 
I think its the graciousness of most United supporters that endears them to other supporters. Most people don't mind the team , but don't like the majority of their fans.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 3, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> That's one hell of an expensive wind up if they're wrong.


 
Could be but won't be.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 3, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> I think its the graciousness of most United supporters that endears them to other supporters. Most people don't mind the team , but don't like the majority of their fans.


 
I know. We all get on fine here with deareg, revol and (formerly) stupid dogbot and then every year when they win something someone comes in and maintains the stereotype.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 3, 2012)

I think you two are missing the nature of being a football supporter somewhat.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 3, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> He is a Man utd supporter , normally does it just to wind up City.


 
Is he?
Paddy Power is as well but he's in business with City now. Shrewd move on his part to get into the UAE market.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 3, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I think you two are missing the nature of being a football supporter somewhat.


Fuck off you red twat.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 3, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I think you two are missing the nature of being a football supporter somewhat.


 
Actually I wouldn't class you with the majority of United supporters. Rose tinted yes but at least you know something about the other teams , outside of City and Liverpool , which most Utd supporters don't.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 3, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Is he?
> Paddy Power is as well but he's in business with City now. Shrewd move on his part to get into the UAE market.


 
Sure is Twisted. Anyone who has had the privilege of reading the Manchester ( United) Evening News is used to his hurrah for the reds column.


----------



## flutterbye (Apr 4, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Well at least there's no chance of THAT happening again


its not over yet, it can still be lost, until its mathematically impossible, there is no point getting giddy.
It wouldnt be beyond fergie to fuck it up.
The team this year isnt very strong to be honest, it is not exactly classic united, it needs some new faces if it is going to compete in Europe next season. But we will also have vidic and fletcher back, we've missed them


----------



## Deareg (Apr 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Actually I wouldn't class you with the majority of United supporters. Rose tinted yes but at least you know something about the other teams , outside of City and Liverpool , which most Utd supporters don't.


I don't want to start an argument with you, but you are developing a habit of speaking for "most" people about "most" United fans as if you have met everyone in both groups.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 4, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I don't want to start an argument with you, but you are developing a habit of speaking for "most" people about "most" United fans as if you have met everyone in both groups.


 
Tribune of the people


----------



## Deareg (Apr 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Tribune of the people


You should have said earlier.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 4, 2012)

Blimey...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2012)

Predictions? This could be a big margin for MUFC today and City at Arsenal too. I think today's games could seal the deal for the title.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 8, 2012)

3-0 Utd, Arsenal City 2-2


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> 3-0 Utd, Arsenal City 2-2


 
Probably not far off there. Man Utd are in a roll and QPR are against the wall. Would like to think that QPR would be going all out but Utd are just a bit too good at the moment.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 8, 2012)

I hope that you are both right.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 8, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I hope that you are both right.


 
You mean they haven't sent you the script?


----------



## agricola (Apr 8, 2012)

What an awful decision.  Not a penalty, not a sending off, and Young was offside anyway.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 8, 2012)

agricola said:


> What an awful decision. Not a penalty, not a sending off, and Young was offside anyway.


Quite. I like Utd a lot, but that was... well, City will be harping about it for the rest of the season.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2012)

agricola said:


> What an awful decision. Not a penalty, not a sending off, and Young was offside anyway.


 
That has sealed it barring something spectacular.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 8, 2012)

> The referee points to the spot but there are two clear flaws with that: firstly Young was offside and secondly, the contact was very minimal.


 
Getting predictable


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2012)

Not on the wireless?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Not on the wireless?


 
Its on in the kitchen but i had the BBC live text thing on. Struggling with a bit of a hangover but  I have to meet some folk in a pub where this will be on and then the City game


----------



## Deareg (Apr 8, 2012)

agricola said:


> What an awful decision. Not a penalty, not a sending off, and Young was offside anyway.


It was bad all around, and that last man rule is ridiculous and should be as scrapped as soon as possible.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 8, 2012)

Deareg said:


> It was bad all around, and that last man rule is ridiculous and should be as scrapped as soon as possible.


I'm pretty sure the "last man" thing is a fabrication of the media/fans, and the only thing that counts is "clear goalscoring opportunity".

As ever, "letter of the law" rules lead to harsh punishments, "open to interpretation" rules lead to inconsistencies; it's just a question of what irritates you more, and it's unlikely there's ever going to be a consensus on _that_.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 8, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm pretty sure the "last man" thing is a fabrication of the media/fans, and the only thing that counts is "clear goalscoring opportunity".
> 
> As ever, "letter of the law" rules lead to harsh punishments, "open to interpretation" rules lead to inconsistencies; it's just a question of what irritates you more, and it's unlikely there's ever going to be a consensus on _that_.


Don't think it is a fabrication, almost certain that it was a FA directive, the sooner we fucking realise that we are never going to get a rigid system where every decision in every game is consistent the better, give the refs the power to make decisions and let them get on with reffing the game.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 8, 2012)

Sky pundits are blaming the linesman for getting the offside wrong, it is Young who is most in the wrong for diving.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 8, 2012)

United have the Prem in their bag already. I can tell.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 8, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Sky pundits are blaming the linesman for getting the offside wrong, it is Young who is most in the wrong for diving.



Surely Young was being 'professional' plus it was a hard tap from Derry


----------



## Deareg (Apr 8, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Surely Young was being 'professional' plus it was a hard tap from Derry


I thought it was a dive.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank fuck for that.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2012)

If Utd go ahead and win this title, I think it's fair to say that Ferguson now has to be the best manager the UK has ever produced, no?


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 8, 2012)

Even as a rabid Man Utd hater, I have a grudging respect for the ruddy faced, moaning, old pisshead.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2012)

Persuading the ginga  ninja to don his boots again was a bit of a masterstroke


----------



## Glitter (Apr 8, 2012)

editor said:


> If Utd go ahead and win this title, I think it's fair to say that Ferguson now has to be the best manager the UK has ever produced, no?


 
I think it's fair to say that anyway.

It's only Ferguson's genius that has held us together tbh. City should be hanging their heads in shame.

Just got back from the match, opened a beer and watching the end of battle of the bottlers now. Hanging my hopes on Van Persie. 

If we can wrap it up I'd fucking LOVE a guard of honour on April 30th


----------



## Glitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Or Arteta! Not fussy.


----------



## agricola (Apr 8, 2012)

Glitter said:


> I think it's fair to say that anyway.
> 
> It's only Ferguson's genius that has held us together tbh. City should be hanging their heads in shame.
> 
> ...


 
Be careful what you wish for - Real Madrid got a guard of honour off Barcelona in May 2008, it was all great fun at the time but ended up being considerably less hilarious.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 8, 2012)

Congratulations on a title well won!


----------



## Glitter (Apr 8, 2012)

agricola said:


> Be careful what you wish for - Real Madrid got a guard of honour off Barcelona in May 2008, it was all great fun at the time but ended up being considerably less hilarious.


 
 Good point.

I thought they'd win it this year to be honest. We're fucked in the middle (even if Scholes is doing a phenemoenal job of papering over the cracks) and they've got a fucking good side. I'd give my left tit for Aguero in our side tbh.

But I've said it before and I'll say it again. If there's one club in the world with the capability to fuck things up so spectacularly it's City. Add that with the giddiness at the start of the season and it's just fucking funny.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 8, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Erm............Getting a little ahead of yourselves...No?
> 
> http://www.unitedtees.net/champions.phpView attachment 17742


I might just order one of these tomorrow!


----------



## Glitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I might just order one of these tomorrow!


 
It's not over yet...


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Persuading the ginga ninja to don his boots again was a bit of a masterstroke


I thought he'd lost his mind when he brought Scoles back, but the results tell a different story.

He's a genius manager. An utter bastard to be sure, but the best there is when it comes to managing  a team.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Joe Reilly (Apr 8, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Don't think it is a fabrication, almost certain that it was a FA directive, the sooner we fucking realise that we are never going to get a rigid system where every decision in every game is consistent the better, give the refs the power to make decisions and let them get on with reffing the game.


 

 Ideally, there would be a return to common sense/natural justice. However there is a problem here too. It is all evident that too many of the refs/linesmen have never played the game. They might know the rules, but 'knowing the game' as Robbie Savage (I trust I haven't entirely shredded my argument already) is something different.

'Knowing the game' means instinctively understanding the difference between a dive and a foul, between a hard tackle and an assault, and so on.

'Knowing the game' requires that you actually like/love the game is what makes you able to tell the difference.

Technology would help. However refs are like coppers: the  more they want to do it, the more you have to question their motivations for doing so.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 8, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> Ideally, there would be a return to common sense/natural justice. However there is a problem here too.


I have found that "common sense" is often far less common than its champions like to think.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 8, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> Ideally, there would be a return to common sense/natural justice. However there is a problem here too. It is all evident that too many of the refs/linesmen have never played the game. They might know the rules, but 'knowing the game' as Robbie Savage (I trust I haven't entirely shredded my argument already) is something different.
> 
> 'Knowing the game' means instinctively understanding the difference between a dive and a foul, between a hard tackle and an assault, and so on.
> 
> ...


I have often thought that recruiting and training ex players might be worth a try, I get what you say about refs, some of them seem to think that the game is all about them, but most I reckon have there hearts in the right place and are basically honest and try to be unbiased, fitness is a problem though, I am not into the technology, maybe for goal line disputes but apart from that I don't feel it would work, even the panelists in the studio a lot of the time can't agree, even after repeatedly watching the incidents, something should be done first and foremost about the cheating by players and we should all accept the refs are going to make mistakes and learn to live with it.


----------



## poului (Apr 8, 2012)

Deareg said:


> and we should all accept the refs are going to make mistakes and learn to live with it.


 
Man Utd fan.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 8, 2012)

poului said:


> Man Utd fan.


What does that mean?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2012)

Dandred said:


> United have the Prem in their bag already. I can tell.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2012)

Gingerman said:


>






			
				nostradamus said:
			
		

> when in april manchester united are eight points clear with six games left
> backing someone else for the league would be daft


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 8, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Sky pundits are blaming the linesman for getting the offside wrong, it is Young who is most in the wrong for diving.


 
Well if the linesman had bothered to do his job, ie notice that Young was clearly offside, then his audition for the 2012 Olympic diving team would have been irrelevant.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Well if the linesman had bothered to do his job, ie notice that Young was clearly offside, then his audition for the 2012 Olympic diving team would have been irrelevant.


 
Aye,

Sian Massey would've been hung out to dry had she been officiating our game or Chelsea's.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Deareg said:


> What does that mean?


 
It means we're the ONLY team that decisions ever go for.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 9, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I might just order one of these tomorrow!


You're welcome (you bunch of lesbians).


----------



## Joe Reilly (Apr 9, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Well if the linesman had bothered to do his job, ie notice that Young was clearly offside, then his audition for the 2012 Olympic diving team would have been irrelevant.


 
Agreed. He was about as much off-side as Drogba when he scored Chelsea's second and winner at the same end and effectively won the title. The howls of outrage then? Not that I remember. 

 But what was Derry doing in the first place. Ushering him to his seat? How is it that Young is the cheat when it was actually Derry that tried to/pushed him to impede him.  Is that not cheating? All Young did in my view was exaggerate the original push for dramatic effect. Moreover, it is known that Young likes the odd tumble. Which is probably why Derry himself hardly protested. Bang to rights.

As for the notion that this was a 'game changer' - possession at the time was something like 92 per cent in Utd's favour.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 9, 2012)

It didn't make it onto MOTD2 (as so often happens in these circumstances) but there was a clear as day handball not given in the first half an' all so game changer or no it ended up correct


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2012)

QPR were never going to beat Utd, penalty or no penalty.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 9, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> Agreed. He was about as much off-side as Drogba when he scored Chelsea's second and winner at the same end and effectively won the title. The howls of outrage then? Not that I remember.
> 
> But what was Derry doing in the first place. Ushering him to his seat? How is it that Young is the cheat when it was actually Derry that tried to/pushed him to impede him. Is that not cheating? All Young did in my view was exaggerate the original push for dramatic effect. Moreover, it is known that Young likes the odd tumble. Which is probably why Derry himself hardly protested. Bang to rights.
> 
> As for the notion that this was a 'game changer' - possession at the time was something like 92 per cent in Utd's favour.


 
Well of course it's because there's a conspiracy against United surely you know that?! All Young did was dive, simple as, even Ferguson admitted it. I've been ushered to my seat on a few occasions, none of those times did it cause me to attempt a triple salko and somersault, perhaps he's a bit sensitive poor lad.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 9, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Aye,
> 
> Sian Massey would've been hung out to dry had she been officiating our game or Chelsea's.


 
Is that relevant?


----------



## Deareg (Apr 9, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> You're welcome (you bunch of lesbians).


Sorry mate, that one has gone right over my head.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Is that relevant?


 
Yes it is.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 9, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Yes it is.


 
How, i'd criticise her the same as the linesman who made the error. His/her gender is irrelevant.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> How, i'd criticise her the same as the linesman who made the error. His/her gender is irrelevant.


 
Exactly. Want to bet how much the individuals who made such massive fuck ups yesterday will be all over the papers today?

I wasn't talking about you, more a point about the press. Apologies if I worded it badly.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 9, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Exactly. Want to bet how much the individuals who made such massive fuck ups yesterday will be all over the papers today?
> 
> I wasn't talking about you, more a point about the press. Apologies if I worded it badly.


 
I think that episode burnt a few fingers, i'd be interested to see how it would play now, rather differently i'd think. Not saying it wouldn't be there mind.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 9, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Well if the linesman had bothered to do his job, ie notice that Young was clearly offside, then his audition for the 2012 Olympic diving team would have been irrelevant.


It was still his dive not the linesmans mistake that led to the sending off.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 9, 2012)

Fed is more lenient on Utds players than Deareg.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 9, 2012)

Deareg said:


> It was still his dive not the linesmans mistake that led to the sending off.


 
Well if the linesman hadn't missed the offside then said 'push' would have been irrelevant.



The39thStep said:


> Fed is more lenient on Utds players than Deareg.


 
And yet i'm notably anti United according to Deareg.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 9, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Well if the linesman hadn't missed the offside then said 'push' would have been irrelevant.


I know that, but it was still the dive, whether he was offside or not he still would have dived and the player still would have gone. 

And you are biased against United.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 9, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I know that, but it was still the dive, whether he was offside or not he still would have dived and the player still would have gone.
> 
> And you are biased against United.


 
By biased you mean not fawning over them of course.

Btw 2 of the Lisbon Lions went over to see the Vita Cortex strikers and kept it a tad lower key than the multi-millionaire Blairite Fergie. ;o)


----------



## Deareg (Apr 9, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> By biased you mean not fawning over them of course.
> 
> Btw 2 of the Lisbon Lions went over to see the Vita Cortex strikers and kept it a tad lower key than the multi-millionaire Blairite Fergie. ;o)


No biased means just that, biased!

And it was the workers themselves who contacted the media not Fergie as you would know if you had actually read the article.......and not let your bias get in the way of the facts.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 9, 2012)

Deareg said:


> No biased means just that, biased!
> 
> And it was the workers themselves who contacted the media not Fergie as you would know if you had actually read the article.......and not let your bias get in the way of the facts.


 
Yes, so biased that it made me chuckle when they beat the Kopites to 19... Yup, that biased.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 10, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> You're welcome (you bunch of lesbians).





Deareg said:


> Sorry mate, that one has gone right over my head.


You know, lesbians also like the odd dive in the box?.....Geddit? (well, I thought it was funny)....


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 10, 2012)

Derry's red card appeal has been turned down.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 10, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Derry's red card appeal has been turned down.


That is fucking unbelievable.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2012)

Deareg said:


> That is fucking unbelievable.


 
Surprising that.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Surprising that.


I told you all that it was a viscous foul.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 10, 2012)

Derry was seeking to gain an illegal advantage, Young felt contact and took advantage, that to me isn't diving, diving is when there is no contact. But then I'm biased cos as a slight short arse it wound me up when bigger players would just wrestle you off the ball as a kid. The english game seems happy enough to turn a blind eye to shirt pulling and other dark arts of defending but goes apeshit about players making the most of contact to gain an advantage, this is most likely tied to the physical approach to the game in Britain.

If Young is a diving cheat, then what was Derry, what was he doing by putting his arm on another player in an illegal fashion, was he not trying to gain an advantage, how is that anyless cheating than going down easy when you feel contact? Also interesting that Derry didn't argue, seems he knew exactly what he was trying to do, even if Young exaggerated it.

Of course Young should have been flagged as offside....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 10, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Derry's red card appeal has been turned down.


Not surprised...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 10, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Derry was seeking to gain an illegal advantage, Young felt contact and took advantage, that to me isn't diving, *diving is when there is no contact*. But then I'm biased cos as a slight short arse it wound me up when bigger players would just wrestle you off the ball as a kid. The english game seems happy enough to turn a blind eye to shirt pulling and other dark arts of defending but goes apeshit about players making the most of contact to gain an advantage, this is most likely tied to the physical approach to the game in Britain.
> 
> If Young is a diving cheat, then what was Derry, what was he doing by putting his arm on another player in an illegal fashion, was he not trying to gain an advantage, how is that anyless cheating than going down easy when you feel contact? Also interesting that Derry didn't argue, seems he knew exactly what he was trying to do, even if Young exaggerated it.


You don't have a clue, do you. Seriously - as long as there's contact it can't be a dive?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 10, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Derry was seeking to gain an illegal advantage, Young felt contact and took advantage, that to me isn't diving, diving is when there is no contact. But then I'm biased cos as a slight short arse it wound me up when bigger players would just wrestle you off the ball as a kid. The english game seems happy enough to turn a blind eye to shirt pulling and other dark arts of defending but goes apeshit about players making the most of contact to gain an advantage, this is most likely tied to the physical approach to the game in Britain.
> 
> If Young is a diving cheat, then what was Derry, what was he doing by putting his arm on another player in an illegal fashion, was he not trying to gain an advantage, how is that anyless cheating than going down easy when you feel contact? Also interesting that Derry didn't argue, seems he knew exactly what he was trying to do, even if Young exaggerated it.
> 
> Of course Young should have been flagged as offside....


 
Embarrassing


----------



## revol68 (Apr 10, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Embarrassing


 
No seriously, Young made the most of the contact but what was Derry trying to do by pushing him, he was trying to gain an illegal advantage. 

It just seems there's a double standard in the English game between seeking to get an advantage by using illegal contact (shirt pulling, pushing and otherwise strong arming a player) and players on the receiving end seeking to gain an advantage by exaggerating contact? 

It's nothing to do with Young being a United player, or team loyalty, afterall I have witnessed United defenders grab shirts and strong arm players and get away with it, commentators call it "clever", Vidic is quite good at these dark arts.

I think it's tied into the physical approach to the game, a disdain for "sissies" and fancy dans that is prevalent in Britain. Certainly the same sort of attitude is not prevalent in Spain, Italy or France.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 10, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> You don't have a clue, do you. Seriously - as long as there's contact it can't be a dive?


 
No, illegal contact, what Derry was doing was not legal, regardless of how little force he managed to put behind it. Shoulder charges are legal, pushing a player isn't.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 10, 2012)

revol68 said:


> No, illegal contact, what Derry was doing was not legal, regardless of how little force he managed to put behind it.


Then you don't know the rules of the game, there's no such thing as illegal contact, it's a contact sport.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 10, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Then you don't know the rules of the game, there's no such thing as illegal contact, it's a contact sport.


 
what's a foul then you twat?

Was what Derry was trying to do within the rules, no it wasn't, it was just he didn't get as much force into his push as he hoped.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 10, 2012)

revol68 said:


> what's a foul then you twat?
> 
> Was what Derry was trying to do within the rules, no it wasn't, it was just he didn't get as much force into his push as he hoped.


It would have been a foul if he had pushed him over or tried to push him over, he didn't


----------



## revol68 (Apr 10, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> It would have been a foul if he had pushed him over or tried to push him over, he didn't


he did try and push him over, what the fuck was his arm doing.

it shouldn't have mattered cos he was offside.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 10, 2012)

When playing, you sometimes touch the other player. Perhaps just to let them know you're there, perhaps instinctively to keep them out of your personal space, but there's a _huge _difference between putting an arm out and putting any force behind that arm.

I'm a short-arse, I won't even qualify it with "slight". I'm tiny, a scrawny, pre-adolescent shrimp of a man, and I too sympathise with being shoved off the ball, but even I wouldn't go down if someone just put a hand on me. It's not illegal to put your hand on a player. It just isn't.

I'm not saying there's no chance whatsoever I wouldn't do what Young did, but I'd be fucking ashamed if I did.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 10, 2012)

revol68 said:


> he did try and push him over, what the fuck was his arm doing.


Not pushing him over, he dived, and the ref gave it, because that's what happens at OT


----------



## revol68 (Apr 10, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Not pushing him over, he dived, and the ref gave it, because that's what happens at OT


 
ahhhh  boo hoo.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 10, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Not pushing him over, he dived, and the ref gave it, because that's what happens at OT


And nowhere else.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 10, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Not pushing him over, he dived, and the ref gave it, because that's what happens at OT


 
I'd have a wee think about Gerrards diving before you make such a claim.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 10, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> I'd have a wee think about Gerrards diving before you make such a claim.


Not to mention Bellamy booked for diving tonight and Carroll last week.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 10, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> When playing, you sometimes touch the other player. Perhaps just to let them know you're there, perhaps instinctively to keep them out of your personal space, but there's a _huge _difference between putting an arm out and putting any force behind that arm.
> 
> I'm a short-arse, I won't even qualify it with "slight". I'm tiny, a scrawny, pre-adolescent shrimp of a man, and I too sympathise with being shoved off the ball, but even I wouldn't go down if someone just put a hand on me. It's not illegal to put your hand on a player. It just isn't.
> 
> I'm not saying there's no chance whatsoever I wouldn't do what Young did, but I'd be fucking ashamed if I did.


 
yes but Derry was trying to push him off the ball with his hand, that's a foul, regardless of how well he managed it.

Young makes the most of it but frankly I'd do the same myself.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 10, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Young makes the most of it but frankly I'd do the same myself.


 
You'd have to jump up a bit first...


----------



## revol68 (Apr 10, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> You'd have to jump up a bit first...


 
he's not very tall himself.

anyway my point was more about the double standard over the defensive and offensive dark arts in Britain. Man handling players is seen as clever or part and parcel whilst a tricky winger going to ground a tad easy is a cheating bastard.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 10, 2012)

revol68 said:


> he's not very tall himself.
> 
> anyway my point was more about the double standard over the defensive and offensive dark arts in Britain. Man handling players is seen as clever or part and parcel whilst a tricky winger going to ground a tad easy is a cheating bastard.


 
Yes, there is a very inconsistent approach by referees, but that's also true across Europe.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 10, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Yes, there is a very inconsistent approach by referees, but that's also true across Europe.


 
No I mean in the media reaction, in the wider culture.

At the risk of ripping the arse out of it, physical force is seen as fair enough even when it passes into the illegal, whilst sneakier forms of gaining an advantage are decried and this mirrors the tendency towards anti intellectualism in the british game.

Diving or making the most of contact isn't looked down upon so much in other parts of Europe.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 10, 2012)

revol68 said:


> No I mean in the media reaction, in the wider culture.
> 
> At the risk of ripping the arse out of it, physical force is seen as fair enough even when it passes into the illegal, whilst sneakier forms of gaining an advantage are decried and this mirrors the tendency towards anti intellectualism in the british game.


 
Man United of course being the intellectual wing of trickery?


----------



## revol68 (Apr 10, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Man United of course being the intellectual wing of trickery?


 
Eh, what, United defenders are as capable of shirt pulling and man handling as any others (Vidic is a master of these dark arts) but they don't get called cheaters for it, unlike players who go to ground easy or with no contact.

This really isn't a partisan issue.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 10, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Eh, what, United defenders are as capable of shirt pulling and man handling as any others (Vidic is a master of these dark arts) but they don't get called cheaters for it, unlike players who go to ground easy or with no contact.
> 
> This really isn't a partisan issue.


 
If you've been watching games recently commentators are making an issue of the shirt pulling and how it should be a foul. The only person making a twat of himself has been Jamie Redknapp.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 10, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> If you've been watching games recently commentators are making an issue of the shirt pulling and how it should be a foul. The only person making a twat of himself has been Jamie Redknapp.


 
Yeah I know there has been a kick up with shirt pulling and bear hugs at set pieces but like you say this is recent and even then it's treated as an issue with the reffing of the game, the players doing it aren't pilloried in the same way a player going down easy is, rather it's accepted that players will push their luck on such matters.

Facts are that Vidic can hold onto a players shirt and his honour is not questioned but Nani get's a tap on the ankle, goes over, wins a penalty or free kick and he's a cheat ruining the game. For me both are chancing their arm on the limits of the game in order to gain an advantage.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Apr 11, 2012)

i think you know where the attitude comes from surely..'it's a mans game', or so they say right?
Pulling shirts, holding on and so on are all part of the physical battle between players, but falling over from a faint tap on the ankle is a bit pathetic, especially if it's accompanied by so much writhing around on the ground.

like most people I think both should be punished, but personally I have to say that given the choice I'd rather not see too much diving. I think it's the difference between trying to get away with something that the ref doesn't see as opposed to actually trying to con the ref. the second is just a bit more... unpalatable?


----------



## revol68 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bonfirelight said:


> i think you know where the attitude comes from surely..'it's a mans game', or so they say right?
> Pulling shirts, holding on and so on are all part of the physical battle between players, but falling over from a faint tap on the ankle is a bit pathetic, especially if it's accompanied by so much writhing around on the ground.
> 
> like most people I think both should be punished, but personally I have to say that given the choice I'd rather not see too much diving. I think it's the difference between trying to get away with something that the ref doesn't see as opposed to actually trying to con the ref. the second is just a bit more... unpalatable?


 
That's my point it comes from a more macho perspective. As a short arse ponce used to being kicked and pushed up and down the pitch as a 14 year old I'm prone to side with the sneaky ball player than the lumbering fuck, afterall if he's going to cheat using his size I'll cheat using my wit. I think the British and Irish focus on physicality has held it's football back, with players like Scholes and Young nearly slipping through the net at youth level where big and strong dominates.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 11, 2012)

revol68 said:


> No I mean in the media reaction, in the wider culture.
> 
> At the risk of ripping the arse out of it, physical force is seen as fair enough even when it passes into the illegal, *whilst sneakier forms of gaining an advantage are decried and this mirrors the tendency towards anti intellectualism in the british game.*
> 
> Diving or making the most of contact isn't looked down upon so much in other parts of Europe.


 
Defend  new intellectualism in the British game , foward with sneakier forms of advantage


----------



## Bonfirelight (Apr 11, 2012)

revol68 said:


> That's my point it comes from a more macho perspective. As a short arse ponce used to being kicked and pushed up and down the pitch as a 14 year old I'm prone to side with the sneaky ball player than the lumbering fuck, afterall if he's going to cheat using his size I'll cheat using my wit. I think the British and Irish focus on physicality has held it's football back, with players like Scholes and Young nearly slipping through the net at youth level where big and strong dominates.



I'm not so sure there's a particular amount of wit needed to dive and feign injury, but I take your point and agree its perhaps the natural reaction to counter the more physical styles of cheating - ultimately you'll probably agree there would be no place for either in the game, but the fact that diving is more acceptable on the continent (if that is anything more than a well recited myth from the 70s, I don't know) isn't for me a pointer in the way the game should be going or a reflection of anti intellectualism.

I like football to be physical game, because it is a contact sport and would hate to see that side of the game taken away, but it's so hard to balance players who tackle hard and fairly against the ones who set out to injure and bully smaller players - especially at youth levels as you say.

I suppose I've been on both sides over the years, I've had players dive against me when I've not even touched them, and I've had players kick me up in the air if I managed to get past them ( a rare occurrence!) if im honest as long as I wasn't injured then I'd take the free kick and get on with it, and got a lot more annoyed by the diving, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 11, 2012)

It looked like we got lucky with that goal, the way the game is going now the slightest of touch's are being penalised, Wigan can't complain to much though because their players are also going down as well as soon as they feel any kind of touch.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 11, 2012)

The bhoy done good.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 11, 2012)

"Sometimes you get the breaks and sometimes you don't. Today we didn't get the breaks. I thought Phil Dowd had a disappointing night."  Slur alex


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 11, 2012)

manny-p said:


> The bhoy done good.


 
After being robbed by Chelsea and the officials at the weekend, you can't begrudge them that victory. (And I hate Dave Whelan.)


----------



## Deareg (Apr 11, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> After being robbed by Chelsea and the officials at the weekend, you can't begrudge them that victory. (And I hate Dave Whelan.)


I can.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 11, 2012)

First defeat at the DW stadium eh?  Well Brucie old boy isn't in charge anymore to let his old boss have his usual 6 points.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 11, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> "Sometimes you get the breaks and sometimes you don't. Today we didn't get the breaks. I thought Phil Dowd had a disappointing night." Slur alex


I just saw the handball penalty claim, and I have to say it's a pretty good example of a big team not getting a big decision.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 12, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> After being robbed by Chelsea and the officials at the weekend, you can't begrudge them that victory. (And I hate Dave Whelan.)


 
Can't see what role Chelsea players had in that at all.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 12, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Can't see what role Chelsea players had in that at all.


 
Ivanovic's foul on Maloney in the lead up to Mata's winning goal.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 12, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Ivanovic's foul on Maloney in the lead up to Mata's winning goal.


 
robust contact but no foul.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 12, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> robust contact but no foul.


 
 No offence, but I've never liked Chelsea so I'll always think the worst of them . . . so I consider it more than a "robust" challenge.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Apr 12, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> I just saw the handball penalty claim, and I have to say it's a pretty good example of a big team not getting a big decision.


 
After the abuse heaped on Young where are the plaudits for Welbeck _not_ going down after clearly being pulled back in the area? 

And why is it that no one seem to be interested in naming and shaming the defender that deliberately cheated to deny him a chance at goal either.

Indeed match reports fail to mention the incident at all.

How very odd?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 12, 2012)

Bound to be tense at this stage of the season but I watched the game in a pub full of Utd supporters  ( all the City ones had gone to their home game) and the general view was that Utd were poor with only one shot that the Wigan keeper had to save and that Wigan were better and deserved to win.

FA Cup and Champs league over the next seven days for those of us still in those competitions


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 12, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> After the abuse heaped on Young where are the plaudits for Welbeck _not_ going down after clearly being pulled back in the area?
> 
> And why is it that no one seem to be interested in naming and shaming the defender that deliberately cheated to deny him a chance at goal either.
> 
> ...


 
It's a conspiracy...

Thank goodness for the inate decency of Manchester United on show as Fergie was his usual avuncular self in criticising the decision to deny Wigan a perfectly good goal...

How very odd....


----------



## Bonfirelight (Apr 12, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> After the abuse heaped on Young where are the plaudits for Welbeck _not_ going down after clearly being pulled back in the area?
> 
> And why is it that no one seem to be interested in naming and shaming the defender that deliberately cheated to deny him a chance at goal either.
> 
> ...



it is interesting, and i think is kind of the point Revol was making.
My take is that in those instances the ire Is directed more at the ref for failing to spot it whereas with a dive the player more is at fault for trying to deceive the ref.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 13, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> After the abuse heaped on Young where are the plaudits for Welbeck _not_ going down after clearly being pulled back in the area?
> 
> And why is it that no one seem to be interested in naming and shaming the defender that deliberately cheated to deny him a chance at goal either.
> 
> ...


 
Don't you all know it's the Abu Dhabi dollar coming into play? We bought an expensive team. That doesn't seem to have worked so we're just buying referees now.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Apr 13, 2012)

Bonfirelight said:


> it is interesting, and i think is kind of the point Revol was making.
> My take is that in those instances the ire Is directed more at the ref for failing to spot it whereas with a dive the player more is at fault for trying to deceive the ref.


 
There has be no'ire' in press that I noticed directed at either ref or linesman for the failure to spot either the inescapable handball or the equally blatant tug back in the area. Had it been the other way round of course...?

Also note the take by the now banned QPR player is describing his stiff arm push on Young as 'a coming togther'. LOL.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Apr 13, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> There has be no'ire' in press that I noticed directed at either ref or linesman for the failure to spot either the inescapable handball or the equally blatant tug back in the area. Had it been the other way round of course...?
> 
> Also note the take by the now banned QPR player is describing his stiff arm push on Young as 'a coming togther'. LOL.



i was think from personal point of view really, but as far as the general public view it... no sympathy for the devil I suppose!


----------



## tommers (Apr 13, 2012)

Poor old man utd.  Always struggling against the tide.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 14, 2012)

Anyone remember that Bebe that United bought? The one they bought  without Ferguson ever seeing him?
Apparently the transfer is now being investigated by the Portuguese plod, its alleged that £3m went to an agent. Not a bad days work!


----------



## Joe Reilly (Apr 14, 2012)

Bonfirelight said:


> i was think from personal point of view really, but as far as the general public view it... no sympathy for the devil I suppose!


 
I think it's more a demonstration of the media's ability to lead ABU rubes around by the nose.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 14, 2012)

Deareg said:


>


 
The gap in goal difference?


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 15, 2012)

That isnt going to enhance Ashleys Youngs rep as a diver very much...


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 15, 2012)

Hilarious! Its like the American wrestling script.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 15, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> That isnt going to enhance Ashleys Youngs rep as a diver very much...



At least he was onside this time


----------



## Deareg (Apr 15, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> That isnt going to enhance Ashleys Youngs rep as a diver very much...


I think it will enhance it nicely!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2012)

Two contenders for goal of the season.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 15, 2012)

The mancs are singing about hillsborough, today of all days.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 15, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> The mancs are singing about hillsborough, today of all days.


Are they?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 15, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Are they?


yep, are you surprised?


----------



## Deareg (Apr 15, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> yep, are you surprised?


Very, even more so as you seem to be the only one who can hear it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 15, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Very, even more so as you seem to be the only one who can hear it.


I'm not the only one, no. Plenty heard it.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 15, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'm not the only one, no. Plenty heard it.


Well I haven't and neither it seems has anyone on Urban, Where are you watching the game?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 15, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Well I haven't and neither it seems has anyone on Urban, Where are you watching the game?


On sky, I wouldn't have expected other Liverpool fans to be watching - It's only cause I'm bored.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 15, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> The mancs are singing about hillsborough, today of all days.


 
No we didn't.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 15, 2012)

Glitter said:


> No we didn't.


He is a fucking liar, he came off with the same shit last season, again he was the only one who heard it.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 15, 2012)

Deareg said:


> He is a fucking liar, he came off with the same shit last season, again he was the only one who heard it.


 
He's getting confused with the 'always the victim' song, which isn't a Hillsborough song. I didn't hear it either but OH heard it on the telly.

Still not a Hillsborough song mind.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 22, 2012)

No penalties yet for United. Must be due one soon.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

More of that sort of think please Nikica.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 22, 2012)

You lot will need it.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> You lot will need it.


 
He's scored the same number as Carroll having played just over a quarter of the games.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 22, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> He's scored the same number as Carroll having played just over a quarter of the games.


 
Good. I hope he gets a hat-trick in this match.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Good. I hope he gets a hat-trick in this match.


 
I wouldn't mind that.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 22, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> No penalties yet for United. Must be due one soon.


Should of fucking had two.


----------



## agricola (Apr 22, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Should of fucking had two.


 
Please dont say you count that Rafael one amongst those, or I will group you with the sleaters of this world.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Should of fucking had two.


 
Judging by whjat counts as a penalty at Old Trafford these days we can all rest assured that the United rulebook has been looked at.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 22, 2012)

I never would have predicted this scoreline after the first half.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 22, 2012)

Come on Everton and get another.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 22, 2012)

My nerves are wrecked.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 22, 2012)

Get in!!!


----------



## Deareg (Apr 22, 2012)

Why the fuck does that silly cunt of a commentator keep saying advantage City?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

My word


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

Fergie Extra Time I see.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 22, 2012)

Bollox!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 22, 2012)

Watch City fuck it all up at West Brom now.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh dear.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 22, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Why the fuck does that silly cunt of a commentator keep saying advantage City?


 
Advantage City!


----------



## Deareg (Apr 22, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Watch City fuck it all up at West Brom now.


I would rather they fucked it up at Wolves.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

3-1 and your fucked it up.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 22, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I would rather they fucked it up at Wolves.


 
Whoops, we're playing the baggies, aren't we? No chance of City losing to Wolves I wouldn't have thought.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 22, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I would rather they fucked it up at Wolves.


 
Wouldn't you rather they fuck it up at Eastlands on Monday?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 22, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Whoops, we're playing the baggies, aren't we? No chance of City losing to Wolves I wouldn't have thought.


 

Nope you are playing Wolves


----------



## Deareg (Apr 22, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Wouldn't you rather they fuck it up at Eastlands on Monday?


As long as they fuck it up I dont care.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 22, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Nope you are playing Wolves


 
Nope, it's Woy's big day back at Anfield.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 22, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Nope, it's Woy's big day back at Anfield.


 
Sorry thought you were a City supporter


----------



## Kanda (Apr 22, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> 3-1 and your fucked it up.



...and you fucked that up


----------



## Glitter (Apr 22, 2012)

What the fuck happened there then?


----------



## Dandred (Apr 22, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> 3-1 and your fucked it up.


 
You did a Dandred there.....


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

Dandred said:


> You did a Dandred there.....


 
How did I?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

Kanda said:


> ...and you fucked that up


 
Not nearly as much as your defence.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 22, 2012)

It's in City's hands now.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 22, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's in City's hands now.


 
no it's not


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> no it's not


 
Yes it is, if City win all their games by more than United it matters not what United do.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

It's in gods hands now. Or the referees hands


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 22, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> no it's not


If they win all their games it is?. And keep the goal difference.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 22, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Yes it is, if City win all their games by more than United it matters not what United do.


In that case it is also in United's hands as well for much the same reason.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 22, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Yes it is, if City win all their games by more than United it matters not what United do.


 
Monday 30th April


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 22, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> If they win all their games it is?. And keep the goal difference.


Monday 30th April


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 22, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> Monday 30th April


They're still masters of their own destiny.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 22, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> They're still masters of their own destiny.


 
but so are utd so it's not 'in citys hands' is it. In fact City need 6 points and Utd need 2 points from that I'd say it's Utd's to lose although City have home advantage.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

Deareg said:


> In that case it is also in United's hands as well for much the same reason.


 
It's in both their hands. Termite Man's point was that it wasn't in City's hands when it clearly is.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 22, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> It's in both their hands. Termite Man's point was that it wasn't in City's hands when it clearly is.


 
I'd say it's not in either of their hands just yet, if city beat utd then it will be in their hands because utd won't be able to influence the outcome of the final game so all city would need to do is win. Because utd are playing city they have a major influence on where the title goes.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 22, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's in City's hands now.


 
No it isn't.


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2012)

I've got it.  It's in my hands.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 22, 2012)

tommers said:


> I've got it. It's in my hands.


Don't fuckin drop it.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> I'd say it's not in either of their hands just yet, if city beat utd then it will be in their hands because utd won't be able to influence the outcome of the final game so all city would need to do is win. Because utd are playing city they have a major influence on where the title goes.


 
Any team that plays City or United have a major say in where the league goes.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 22, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Any team that plays City or United have a major say in where the league goes.


 
so at the start of next season the league title is in Readings hands then


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> so at the start of next season the league title is in Readings hands then


 
No, I mean from now on.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> but so are utd so it's not 'in citys hands' is it. In fact City need 6 points and Utd need 2 points from that I'd say it's Utd's to lose although City have home advantage.


 
City's early season form only returned when Mancini declared the 'race was over'. Thus the pressure was off. Cue 10 goals in two games.

Now that 'the race is back on again' the real question is - will City choke - for the second time in the season?


----------



## Kanda (Apr 22, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Not nearly as much as your defence.



Eh?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Eh?


 
Uniteds defence rather messed it up, slightly more than my 1 letter faux pas.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 22, 2012)

Shrek became Uniteds 4th highest goalscorer today apparently,overtook Best and Dennis Viollet,only got Jack Rowley, Denis Law and  Sir Bobby Charlton to beat now.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 22, 2012)

a ridiculous game of football, it was like United in Europe in the mid 90's, all cavalier attack. When it went to 4-2 he could have had the fullbacks sit back along with the midfield, instead Evra was popping up with a diving header at the back post. Think the Jones substitution should have came earlier.

still fuck it, sets it up for next monday and was a great game.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

Ferguson as graceless as ever the fucking wanker.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 22, 2012)

oh come on, he said they were soft goals from a defensive perspective and they generally were, brilliantly taken but some very shoddy defending around them.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

It's never anyone's ability, never Jelavic ability to lose Rafael, never Fellaini's ability to lose his marker, never a good turn and pass by Fellaini for Pienaars goal, nah, just poor play by United....


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

dp


----------



## revol68 (Apr 22, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> It's never anyone's ability, never Jelavic ability to lose Rafael, never Fellaini's ability to lose his marker, never a good turn and pass by Fellaini for Pienaars goal, nah, just poor play by United....


 
no, but considering he's just seen his team give up a 2 goal lead and concede 4 goals, he's probably going to be thinking more about his defences deficiencies than worrying about someone taking the hump because he didn't praise Everton enough.

why you need the validation of SAF is beyond me, I know he is a living legend but you don't need his approval to appreciate Everton's goals.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

revol68 said:


> no, but considering he's just seen his team give up a 2 goal lead and concede 4 goals, he's probably going to be thinking more about his defences deficiencies than worrying about someone taking the hump because he didn't praise Everton enough.
> 
> why you need the validation of SAF is beyond me, I know he is a living legend but you don't need his approval to appreciate Everton's goals.


 
I don't need his validation, but rather pathetic that he can't see past his own whisky addled nose when it comes to it.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 22, 2012)

or he's the man united manager and so see's things from that perspective, and as such yes he is going to comment on the shoddy defending.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

revol68 said:


> or he's the man united manager and so see's things from that perspective, and as such yes he is going to comment on the shoddy defending.


 
Other managers are capable of seein past their own nose. Seems the bright red of his nose causes him problems.... Myopic Taggart wannabe.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 22, 2012)

well I didn't see Moyes bigging up United's play or goals, I don't take that to mean he thinks United are shite or doesn't respect them.

chip on your shoulder?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

revol68 said:


> well I didn't see Moyes bigging up United's play or goals, I don't take that to mean he thinks United are shite or doesn't respect them.
> 
> chip on your shoulder?


 
No, simply pointing out a rather graceless few moments from Sir Awex.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 22, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> No, simply pointing out a rather graceless few moments from Sir Awex.


 
and I asked you did you notice Moyes bigging up United's goals or general play and if not was that him being graceless.

i'd have expected more self respect from Everton fans than to need a pat on the head from Fergie.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

revol68 said:


> and I asked you did you notice Moyes bigging up United's goals or general play and if not was that him being graceless.
> 
> i'd have expected more self respect from Everton fans than to need a pat on the head from Fergie.


 
Sorry, did Moyes say all the United goals were Everton deficiencies. Did he say that the United goals were all soft with no Everton tackles going in? Did he say that? I think you know the answer....


----------



## revol68 (Apr 22, 2012)

I'd take it as sign of respect that he didn't give you a pat on the head tbh.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

revol68 said:


> I'd take it as sign of respect that he didn't give you a pat on the head tbh.


 
Care to answer the question, or is it that i've already answered it for you?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 22, 2012)

The Toon could have the final say in this, weve got City at fortress Sid James on the 5th.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 23, 2012)

sorry missed your questions, I don't think Moyes did but then he didn't see his team give up a 2 goal lead twice in 20 mins and the United goals didn't involve as shit defending as Evertons bar perhaps Wellbecks.

if Moyes had of mentioned sloppy defending from his team I wouldn't be on here whinging, I'd think it only proper that the Everton manager looks at things from such a perspective.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 23, 2012)

revol68 said:


> sorry missed your questions, I don't think Moyes did but then he didn't see his team give up a 2 goal lead twice in 20 mins and the United goals didn't involve as shit defending as Evertons bar perhaps Wellbecks.
> 
> if Moyes had of mentioned sloppy defending from his team I wouldn't be on here whinging, I'd think it only proper that the Everton manager looks at things from such a perspective.


 
Exactly, Moyes didn't, he had a bit more about himself.

Personally I thought Wellbecks and Rooneys second were superb. One a great bit of individual skill the other a lovely passing move. As was Nani's.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 23, 2012)

Well yes, but United's defending was suspect on I'd say 3 of the 4 goals and I don't think Fergie mentioning that is him putting down Everton, rather just an honest assessment of his own teams performance.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 23, 2012)

Well if you make the claim that you don't get 3 points only because of poor defending then it's pretty clear you don't think they were good goals. It's also clearly saying the other team's players didn't play well for the goal, cos it was just our fault.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 23, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Well if you make the claim that you don't get 3 points only because of poor defending then it's pretty clear you don't think they were good goals. It's also clearly saying the other team's players didn't play well for the goal, cos it was just our fault.


 
oh come on, i think if your 3-1 and then 4-2 up at home and end up drawing 4-4 I think it's fair enough to say you lost out on 3 points cos of poor defending. 

my da is an everton fan and he never fucked up about United's dodgy defending.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 23, 2012)

revol68 said:


> oh come on, i think if your 3-1 and then 4-2 up at home and end up drawing 4-4 I think it's fair enough to say you lost out on 3 points cos of poor defending.
> 
> my da is an everton fan and he never fucked up about United's dodgy defending.


 
Not possible to say you lost out on 3 points because the oppositon players played well, scored good goals?


----------



## revol68 (Apr 23, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Not possible to say you lost out on 3 ppoints because the oppositon playres played well, scored good goals?


 
I would imagine that's assumed when a team scores 4 at Old Trafford, the job of the United manager is to look at what his team did wrong, and there is no doubt that is was pish defending, not simply the defence but the fact the whole team kept bombing forward even when 4-2 up, so much so that Evra hit the post with a diving header that could have made it 5-2 but a few mins later it's 4-3.

If Moyes had said Everton lost to Liverpool in the cup cos of poor defending and a lack of fluidity, would it be disrespectful to Liverpool, or is it just the role of a manager to look at things from a perspective of what his team does.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 23, 2012)

revol68 said:


> I would imagine that's assumed when a team scores 4 at Old Trafford, the job of the United manager is to look at what his team did wrong, and there is no doubt that is was pish defending, not simply the defence but the fact the whole team kept bombing forward even when 4-2 up, so much so that Evra hit the post with a diving header that could have made it 5-2 but a few mins later it's 4-3.
> 
> If Moyes had said Everton lost to Liverpool in the cup cos of poor defending and a lack of fluidity, would it be disrespectful to Liverpool, or is it just the role of a manager to look at things from a perspective of what his team does.


 
But he didn't do that, that's the point.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 23, 2012)

yeah but if he did, would it matter.

Fergie's team are in a title challenge and just dropped a two goal lead twice in a home game, you think his focus on United's dodgy defending is some sort of diss to Everton, I think that's mental.


----------



## Roonster (Apr 23, 2012)

Even when it was 4-3 was thinking United should not be conceding 3 goals at home.. Everton had 5 good chances and put 4 of them in the net..got to question the defence.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 23, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Uniteds defence rather messed it up, slightly more than my 1 letter faux pas.



Ah, I've never said I was a United supporter so the 'your defence' bit was confusing


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 23, 2012)

revol68 said:


> I would imagine that's assumed when a team scores 4 at Old Trafford, the job of the United manager is to look at what his team did wrong, and there is no doubt that is was pish defending, not simply the defence but the fact the whole team kept bombing forward even when 4-2 up, so much so that Evra hit the post with a diving header that could have made it 5-2 but a few mins later it's 4-3.
> 
> If Moyes had said Everton lost to Liverpool in the cup cos of poor defending and a lack of fluidity, would it be disrespectful to Liverpool, or is it just the role of a manager to look at things from a perspective of what his team does.


 
One day before..........

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...and-says-Sir-Alex-Ferguson-article890889.html


----------



## Deareg (Apr 23, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Ferguson as graceless as ever the fucking wanker.


Nothing to say about Moyes's comments on the ref though.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 23, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Nothing to say about Moyes's comments on the ref though.


 
Criticising the ref. Not as if Fergie does that eh? Is it wrong to criticise refs at OT, probably is unless your taggart.

By the way, as 39th Step points out, what has happened to the 'best defender in England over 24 hours?


----------



## Deareg (Apr 23, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Criticising the ref. Not as if Fergie does that eh? Is it wrong to criticise refs at OT, probably is unless your taggart.
> 
> By the way, as 39th Step points out, what has happened to the 'best defender in England over 24 hours?


If it had been Fergie you would have had plenty to say and if you want to talk about ungracious bastards then look no further than Moyes.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 23, 2012)

Deareg said:


> If it had been Fergie you would have had plenty to say and if you want to talk about ungracious bastards then look no further than Moyes.


 
Agreed. Moyes is a big enough count to be your next manager.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Agreed. Moyes is a big enough count to be your next manager.


But has too much balls to be yours.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 23, 2012)

Deareg said:


> But has too much balls to be yours.


 
The only big balls he has are those eyeballs.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 30, 2012)

Deareg said:


>


 
8 goals in it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 30, 2012)

Eight points clear then four points from four games. Choke.


----------



## twistedAM (May 1, 2012)

Brilliant. Mid-table types having a go at the team that's six places above them.


----------



## twistedAM (May 1, 2012)

But having said that where are the big red gobshites?
Sure, we haven't won the league but the red internet warriors are well quiet.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 1, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Brilliant. Mid-table types having a go at the team that's six places above them.


Well, come back when you've won another 16 or 17 and I'll have a go at you too.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 1, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Brilliant. Mid-table types having a go at the team that's six places above them.


 
Cheer up, you've nearly managed to buy the Premier league title. Even City won't manage to throw this chance away. Or will they?


----------



## DRINK? (May 1, 2012)

ah well, threw it away though don't think we deserved to win it too be honest think Fergie as a manager has carried us for a couple of years....need some investment, not an overhaul though do need to make a couple of signings and need to clear out some dead wood, will be good to have Vidic back that goal last night was a Vidic shaped gap....hey ho next year will be interesting


----------



## twistedAM (May 1, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Cheer up, you've nearly managed to buy the Premier league title. Even City won't manage to throw this chance away. Or will they?


 
It's in the DNA of the club to do so. Maybe, just maybe, it'll be different this year.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 2, 2012)

Time to take the green and gold scarves out of the closet.


----------



## Gingerman (May 2, 2012)

To be fair to United they've done well to be still in contention considering the absence of Vidic, the weakness of the midfield (in the absence of Fletcher and Cleverly) necessitating the continued use of Scholes and Giggs, and the overreliance on Rooney upfront this season.


----------



## Deareg (May 2, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> To be fair to United they've done well to be still in contention considering the absence of Vidic, the weakness of the midfield (in the absence of Fletcher and Cleverly) necessitating the continued use of Scholes and Giggs, and the overreliance on Rooney upfront this season.


Our injury list this season has been horrific, at times we have had up to 10 players at a time out injured.


----------



## agricola (May 2, 2012)

Todays _Fiver_ in the Guardian was quite amusing:

David de Gea:







Alpaca:


----------



## The39thStep (May 6, 2012)

Bit quiet on here


----------



## DexterTCN (May 6, 2012)

It's like a morgue in here.   A morgue where you have to wait a week before you can confirm which body is on the slab but you're already pretty sure.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2012)

A good week of football ahead for a neutral though 

Title undecided
4 clubs playing for CL top 4 spots
4 clubs in the relegation spots

The icing on the cake would of course be Man Utd winning nothing at all


----------



## Deareg (May 7, 2012)

I have seen it quieter and for longer, and for some reason it always coincides with when United are going well.


----------



## Deareg (May 7, 2012)

Saw this on FB and thought it was funny as fuck,











Load a bollox though!


----------



## Big Gunz (May 7, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Saw this on FB and thought it was funny as fuck,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah right surely a pic of Fergie giving Webb doggie is more acccurate?


----------



## Dandred (May 13, 2012)

It was funny how the United players were looking so smug clapping at the end of the Sunderland game, to suddenly hear the news of the last goal


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Dandred said:
			
		

> It was funny how the United players were looking so smug clapping at the end of the Sunderland game, to suddenly hear the news of the last goal



Which player gave the best  ?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 13, 2012)

hahahahahahahahahaha ha


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 13, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> It's in the DNA of the club to do so. Maybe, just maybe, it'll be different this year.


 
Well, after trying everything possible to throw it away, you somehow managed to claw it back in the dying seconds of the season. Well played City. Worthy Premier League Champions.


----------



## LLETSA (May 13, 2012)

Does anybody know where I can get one of those Man Utd 20 League Titles t-shirts? I think somebody produced them back in March or thereabouts.


----------



## Fedayn (May 13, 2012)

LLETSA said:


> Does anybody know where I can get one of those Man Utd 20 League Titles t-shirts? I think somebody produced them back in March or thereabouts.


 
Who woulda thought you'd be back today?! Hehehe


----------



## LLETSA (May 14, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Who woulda thought you'd be back today?! Hehehe


 


Just passing by on a wave of joy...

(Everything will be back to shit tomorrow though.)


----------



## Fedayn (May 14, 2012)

LLETSA said:


> Just passing by on a wave of joy...
> 
> (Everything will be back to shit tomorrow though.)


 
Well enjoy it.


----------



## LLETSA (May 14, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Well enjoy it.


 


Ta.


----------



## The39thStep (May 14, 2012)

There was an interesting suggestion made on the radio that if Utd had managed to have kept the score down to 2-1 at home to City  when they got thrashed 6-1 that the Premiership would have gone to a play off.


----------



## Glitter (May 14, 2012)

And if my Auntie had balls she'd be my Uncle.


----------



## The39thStep (May 14, 2012)

Glitter said:


> And if my Auntie had balls she'd be my Uncle.


 
You should phone in


----------



## Glitter (May 14, 2012)

If we'd beaten Wigan, if City hadn't thrashed us, if Evra didn't miss that sitter/our defenders stayed awake at home to Everton, if Blackburn hadn't taken three points off us at home, etc etc etc.

Coulda, woulda, shoulda, didn't. 

City won because they were better than us. The wankers.


----------



## T & P (May 14, 2012)

Those £80m United got for Christiano Ronaldo must be now feeling like 80p in loose change... I wonder what the goal difference between the two clubs would have been had Ronaldo still been a United player..


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2012)

I wonder what it would have been if George Best was still alive.


----------



## T & P (May 14, 2012)

Yeah well, while one could not prevent Bestie getting old over time and dying, _not _cashing in on Ronaldo (with Fergie complaining bitterly about the transfer market going crazy at the same time, in vintage Fergie mode) was far from inevitable. As a Madrid fan I'm not complaining, mind...


----------



## Wilf (May 14, 2012)

Glitter said:


> If we'd beaten Wigan, if City hadn't thrashed us, if Evra didn't miss that sitter/our defenders stayed awake at home to Everton, if Blackburn hadn't taken three points off us at home, etc etc etc.
> 
> Coulda, woulda, shoulda, didn't.
> 
> City won because they were better than us. The wankers.


 Don't think City were the better _team_, though they did have the best players.  Don't mean it churlishly, as some anti-citeh dig, but Ferguson (arse that he is) did get more out of his strong squad than Mancini got out of his excellent squad.  End result was a dead heat, with city (rightly) winning it because they were free scoring at various points in the season.

Having said all that, unless the Glazers chuck ferguson the odd half billion, city are going to have a _significantly_ better squad come next season. Even if Giggs and Scholes are still there, they'll be another year older and united won't be able to compete for high profile replacements.

Just off topic, ferguson was a charmless twat yesterday with his stuff about city never equalling united in a 100 years.  Nobody likes losing, but he should have gone to town in congratulating Mancini, the city team and the fans.


----------



## Glitter (May 14, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Don't think City were the better _team_, though they did have the best players. Don't mean it churlishly, as some anti-citeh dig, but Ferguson (arse that he is) did get more out of his strong squad than Mancini got out of his excellent squad. End result was a dead heat, with city (rightly) winning it because they were free scoring at various points in the season.
> 
> Having said all that, unless the Glazers chuck ferguson the odd half billion, city are going to have a _significantly_ better squad come next season. Even if Giggs and Scholes are still there, they'll be another year older and united won't be able to compete for high profile replacements.
> 
> Just off topic, ferguson was a charmless twat yesterday with his stuff about city never equalling united in a 100 years. Nobody likes losing, but he should have gone to town in congratulating Mancini, the city team and the fans.


 
I'd agree with everything except the last line. 

He congratulated them graciously in defeat - which is more than we've ever had.


----------



## Wilf (May 14, 2012)

Glitter said:


> I'd agree with everything except the last line.
> 
> He congratulated them graciously in defeat - which is more than we've ever had.


 Yes, he did, but then he rather spoiled it with the other bit. Not sure whether he said both things in the same interview, I've only seen newspaper scraps on it.


----------



## T & P (May 14, 2012)

The '5 minutes injury time' dig in his post-match interview was a bit silly as well. Not to mention the irony of Fergie complaining about the amount of injury time being given


----------



## The39thStep (May 14, 2012)

That is exactly why Utd supporters love him and everyone else doesn't


----------



## TremulousTetra (May 15, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Don't think City were the better _team_, though they did have the best players. Don't mean it churlishly, as some anti-citeh dig, but Ferguson (arse that he is) did get more out of his strong squad than Mancini got out of his excellent squad. End result was a dead heat, with city (rightly) winning it because they were free scoring at various points in the season.
> 
> Having said all that, unless the Glazers chuck ferguson the odd half billion, city are going to have a _significantly_ better squad come next season. Even if Giggs and Scholes are still there, they'll be another year older and united won't be able to compete for high profile replacements.
> 
> Just off topic, ferguson was a charmless twat yesterday with his stuff about city never equalling united in a 100 years. Nobody likes losing, but he should have gone to town in congratulating Mancini, the city team and the fans.


I think this clinches any debate about the sincerity/class of Ferguson.


> Alex Ferguson says that Manxchester City should not be Champions because the game should have finished earlier. He claims that Joey Barton's sending off was in the course of the game and not time wasting and so no time should've been added on. "If the referee hadn't given them those 5 minutes we'd still be champions" he said at the Manchester Utd players end of season awards  ceremony.[/QUOTE]​


----------



## Wilf (May 15, 2012)

That's even worse, given that it wasn't said straight after the matches ended. Without diminishing the rivalry between the clubs, he had a perfect opportunity to be magnanimous and even self deprecating with the irony of city winning in 'fergie time'.  Would have set a nice tone for next season (and again, I'm a united fan saying this).


----------



## TremulousTetra (May 15, 2012)

Wilf said:


> That's even worse, given that it wasn't said straight after the matches ended. Without diminishing the rivalry between the clubs, he had a perfect opportunity to be magnanimous and even self deprecating with the irony of city winning in 'fergie time'. Would have set a nice tone for next season (and again, I'm a united fan saying this).


to be fair, the majority of united fans have been quite magnanimous, especially the older ones who knew United when they were also shite.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## TremulousTetra (Jun 5, 2012)

is that the Ferguson tartan?


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 5, 2012)

ResistanceMP3 said:


> is that the Ferguson tartan?


 
No, it's gingham. Specially designed for the big girl's blouse, Phil Jones.

30% off before the season even starts.


----------



## Deareg (Jun 5, 2012)

That pic was taken in Sportsdirect you gobshite, everything in their stores is permanently on sale.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 5, 2012)

They certainly have lots of ManU stuff.


----------



## gabi (Jun 8, 2012)

Modric to sign for United then? Very good business if so (£25m)


----------



## Kanda (Jun 8, 2012)

Also Robert Lewandowski and some 18 yr old Chilean Striker


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 8, 2012)

All we (Spurs) had to do was beat cunting Aston Villa in the penultimate game of the season. Aston fucking Villa.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 9, 2012)

gabi said:


> Modric to sign for United then? Very good business if so (£25m)


 
If he did join it would be for a hell of a lot more than that I would have thought. Chelsea bid twice that last year didn't they?


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2012)

gabi said:


> Modric to sign for United then? Very good business if so (£25m)


 
Very much doubt if Spurs would want to sell to another Europa Cup rival


----------



## JimW (Jun 13, 2012)

So you have our young Nick then, 3 mill up front rising to 7 with appearances apparently. Really a gem of a player (second-best on our books after Max Clayton  ) and if all goes to plan should be an England regular for the seniors as he was at junior.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 16, 2012)

no one talking about Kagawa, I was fucking over the moon, been a fan of his for a good while after buying him in FIFA Ultimate team.

Modric too would be awesome, but can't see it happening.


----------



## mack (Jun 20, 2012)

Not sure if this is old or not...Rooney & Co giving flying safety advice..

http://www.turkishairlines.com/en-u...light-communication-entertainment-audio-video


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 20, 2012)

twistedAM said:


>


 
That's another awful shirt. Why do Nike have to fuck around with the traditional plain red, last season was ok, before that it was the silly diagonal stripe across the chest, now... tartan 

Nike  - bring back Umbro.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 20, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> That's another awful shirt. Why do Nike have to fuck around with the traditional plain red, last season was ok, before that it was the silly diagonal stripe across the chest, now... tartan
> 
> Nike  - bring back Umbro.


 
Nike do the worst designs. 

This is City's last year with Umbro; next year is feckin Nike.

Anyway, Umbro is owned by Nike these days.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 20, 2012)

Apparently the design is a tribute to the textile industry that built manchester as a city and represents manchester unitedz industrial pedigree from their birth as newton heath. Or so some overpaid designer at Nike claims, no doubt its being angled against man city's noveaux riche rise.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 20, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Apparently the design is a tribute to the textile industry that built manchester as a city and represents manchester unitedz industrial pedigree from their birth as newton heath. Or so some overpaid designer at Nike claims, no doubt its being angled against man city's noveaux riche rise.


 
Yes, our new shirt comes pre-stained with droplets of oil. We should have got Diesel to make it as they like that kind of thing.

I always associated gingham with the Deep South of the USA (lasses in gingham dresses in Gone with the Wind and whatever) but looked it up and it was originally a Malay fabric that got mass manufactured first in Manchester.

Nevermind, it still looks shit.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 20, 2012)

surely in the blood and tears of immigrant workers.

The glazers are vampires but alteast they just mug the fans, your owners rob people who couldnt give a fuck about the team they are propping up. 

Fucking feudal oilbarons playing fantasy football.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 20, 2012)

revol68 said:


> surely in the blood and tears of immigrant workers.
> 
> The glazers are vampires but alteast they just mug the fans, your owners rob people who couldnt give a fuck about the team they are propping up.
> 
> Fucking feudal oilbarons playing fantasy football.


 
Glazer is/was involved in trailer parks, health care and food manufacture. He's been fucking  the American poor, don;t you worry about that.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 20, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Glazer is/was involved in trailer parks, health care and food manufacture. He's been fucking  the American poor, don;t you worry about that.



No doubt but not to fund manchester united, big difference.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 21, 2012)

revol68 said:


> No doubt but not to fund manchester united, big difference.


 
So we're agreed that both are a pile of counts but where one puts big wads of cash in, the other takes big wads  out. Is that what you're saying?

Still a shit shirt, mind.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 21, 2012)

Shite shirt indeed, last really good United shirt was the double winning one from 2007/08, even the AIG sponsorship had a decent font, if not business practice.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 21, 2012)

I prefer the old days shirts of yore. Red with white collars. No fucking about.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 21, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I prefer the old days shirts of yore. Red with white collars. No fucking about.


 
I love this old classic:


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 21, 2012)

It looks like a golf shirt. But at least it doesn't have AON or some other crap sponsor.


----------



## JimW (Jun 22, 2012)

Nicked off the Crewe message boards:


> via twitter...​
> Nick Powell [!]8207;@NPowell25​
> Looking forward to my first pre-season tour with MUFC. It will be my first time visiting South Africa and China #MUtour​
> Ashley Westwood [!]8207;@ARWesty04​
> @NPowell25 it's alright for some lad!! We're goin Swindon to an army camp #excited​


ETA: If he's playing in Beijing I'll turn up with a Crewe flag if I can.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 24, 2012)

Danny Welbeck is acting like a right tool recently on facebook, which is a shame because I really like him. Loads of anti Man City stuff. Yesterday it was someone in a Man United shirt, burning a Man City Shirt. Bit childish.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 27, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Danny Welbeck is acting like a right tool recently on facebook, which is a shame because I really like him. Loads of anti Man City stuff. Yesterday it was someone in a Man United shirt, burning a Man City Shirt. Bit childish.


 
Tried to have a look but there's several Danny Welbeck pages on Facebook and could't be arsed trying to find the right one, but I doubt very much it would be his page. Just some knob head fan.

Anyway very few players seem to update their pages themselves. The only one I come across was Alex Kolarov and that was in Serbian so I couldn't even be too sure about that.

It's al about twitter with them.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

I usually try to go for the 'official' ones - or the one with the most followers that looks official-ish.

I think I might just stop following or 'liking' football players at all on facebook. I can't tell who is in control of them, though I suspect its just some marketing agency employed by Man United. I've hidden all the posts from Vidic and Giggs because they are exact clones and just spout marketing crap and speculative 'news' about MUFC.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 28, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I usually try to go for the 'official' ones - or the one with the most followers that looks official-ish.
> 
> I think I might just stop following or 'liking' football players at all on facebook. I can't tell who is in control of them, though I suspect its just some marketing agency employed by Man United. I've hidden all the posts from Vidic and Giggs because they are exact clones and just spout marketing crap and speculative 'news' about MUFC.


 
Yeah, Gareth Barry and David Silva's are exactly the same thing.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 11, 2012)

revol68 said:


> no one talking about Kagawa, I was fucking over the moon, been a fan of his for a good while after buying him in FIFA Ultimate team.


 
Everyone's talking about his girlfriend.

Warning; a google video or image search is NOT perhaps  something you should do at work.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 11, 2012)

will have to give that some proper research later.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 11, 2012)

revol68 said:


> will have to give that some proper research later.


 
If Fergie thought Posh was a bit of a distraction I wonder what he'll think  when he sees these.
I only watched one of the dozens of videos that came on the search but it was her and five or six guys making a cream pie and from the titles of the other ones that seems to be her speciality vid, along with getting tied up.
I really wasn't expecting such full-on adult entertainment.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 11, 2012)

Aye but no one likes Posh Spice.

Fergie will be racking his mind with this one quite a bit I reckon, let's hope he doesn't do a Jock Stein over his office computer.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 11, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Everyone's talking about his girlfriend.
> 
> Warning; a google video or image search is NOT perhaps something you should do at work.


 


revol68 said:


> will have to give that some proper research later.


 omg HOT! 

Giggs will be straight on that......


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 11, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> omg HOT!
> 
> Giggs will be straight on that......


 
Next time a United player gets a groin strain.....


----------



## Deareg (Jul 11, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> omg HOT!
> 
> Giggs will be straight on that......


He will have to fight his way past John terry.


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 11, 2012)

Deareg said:


> He will have to fight his way past John terry.


 
he's put in a transfer request and is looking at houses in salford


----------



## revol68 (Jul 11, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> he's put in a transfer request and is looking at houses in salford


 
I doubt that, he probably think's Kawaga's girlfriend's is sideways.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 11, 2012)

I wonder how long her and Kagawa have been going out and if, Sir Alex Ferguscome actually knew about her before the signing?


----------



## revol68 (Jul 11, 2012)

It's always the quiet ones.


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 12, 2012)

Not sure about this shirt - always loved the white shirt and black short combo though this looks a bit odd


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 12, 2012)

Kind of interesting that the club crest is plain black. City's home shirt is the same. 
I guess Nike/Umbro (they are the same company) designers think that will accentuate their own logo. The sponsors would be happy too in that regard.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 12, 2012)

I quite like that... even though its still fucking Nike 

Better than the stupid tartan look of the home shirt.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 13, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I quite like that... even though its still fucking Nike
> 
> Better than the stupid tartan look of the home shirt.


 
They come with black gingham shorts though!

Hate that neckline. Looks like a fake zipper. On the whole it looks like a crap cycling shirt and that seems to be a design Nike are following with other clubs. Most are awful (have you seen Barcelona's away strip?) but Zenit St Peterburg's looks cool. Taking an interest in all this as Nike are doing City's kits from 2013/14.

Anyway isn't it about time one of you twats started a new season thread?


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2012)

That shirt is _hideous. _


----------



## revol68 (Jul 13, 2012)

United's white shirts have always been hideous.

I don't have any good memories of them playing in white either, it always makes me nervous when they come out in white.

Anyway who the fuck buys replica shirts, I got a knock off one for playing 5 a side in years ago but if you aren't playing football and wearing one you need to have a word with yourself (well if you're over 15).


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 13, 2012)

Can't say I ever go in for replica shirts, but I do like the development of football fashion as a 'thing' on the pitch. The presence of shitty designers like Nike though do produce some howlers. I don't know why they have to produce zany new styles for the home kit. Just keep it red ffs.

(or Blue, if ur Cardiff )


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 13, 2012)

revol68 said:


> United's white shirts have always been hideous.
> 
> I don't have any good memories of them playing in white either, it always makes me nervous when they come out in white.
> 
> Anyway who the fuck buys replica shirts, I got a knock off one for playing 5 a side in years ago but if you aren't playing football and wearing one you need to have a word with yourself (well if you're over 15).


 
Aye replica kits are an odd one, should be for kids and not fat old men.

Don't buy into the bad luck thing, they seemed to have a bit in the 99 semi


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 13, 2012)

No one expressing an interest in Utds share proposals?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 13, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Aye replica kits are an odd one, should be for kids and not fat old men.
> 
> Don't buy into the bad luck thing, they seemed to have a bit in the 99 semi


 my sponsorless Rayo Vallecano home shirt is cool as fuck though


----------



## Deareg (Jul 13, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> No one expressing an interest in Utds share proposals?


I was thinking this might be a way back into the club for supporters, Didn't the fans group, United Knights(?) say they had a load of money pledged by fans to buy shares a few years ago?


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 13, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I was thinking this might be a way back into the club for supporters, Didn't the fans group, United Knights(?) say they had a load of money pledged by fans to buy shares a few years ago?


 
Aren't they non-voting shares?

Peter Swales did that at City


----------



## Deareg (Jul 13, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Aren't they non-voting shares?
> 
> Peter Swales did that at City


Most likely, but it is a start.

Swales, I had forgotten about him.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 13, 2012)

revol68 said:


> United's white shirts have always been hideous.


 
Nah, this one was brilliant and I don't even support United:


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 13, 2012)

Am I the only one who likes the new white one? I quite like the neck line too. At least there's no silly stripes or tartan. The all black logo looks  too 

The one above is too 'addidas' with their feckin three stripes down the side.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm going to have to stop following all fb posts by ManUnited.. they're beyond lame. None of them appear to be controlled by anyone other than some shitty social media marketeer, posting on behalf of all the players and rarely delivery any actual 'news' just dumbed down tripe like "Click 'like' if you like Ryan Giggs" - yeah cheers.

Some of the photos they get the players to pose for are cringeworthy


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 14, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Am I the only one who likes the new white one? I quite like the neck line too. At least there's no silly stripes or tartan. The all black logo looks  too
> 
> The one above is too 'addidas' with their feckin three stripes down the side.


 
I counted 4 stripes which makes it market stall adidas.
Also, the shorts on the new away strip are gingham/tartan so they'll still look like fools.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 11, 2012)

This kagawa looks a fantastic player, Unbelivable talent for 12m


----------



## TremulousTetra (Aug 12, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> This kagawa looks a fantastic player, Unbelivable talent for 12m


why?  What's he done?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 13, 2012)

ResistanceMP3 said:


> why? What's he done?


 
Has he been in bukakee vid with his girlfriend?


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 13, 2012)

his touch, his vision... he always seems to pick the right pass, a strikers dream....


----------



## TremulousTetra (Aug 14, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> his touch, his vision... he always seems to pick the right pass, a strikers dream....


Scholesque?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 14, 2012)

ResistanceMP3 said:


> Scholesque?


 
So he can't tackle either?


----------



## revol68 (Aug 14, 2012)

TruXta said:


> So he can't tackle either?


 
his missus can


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 15, 2012)

...up to five at a time


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 15, 2012)

ResistanceMP3 said:


> Scholesque?


 
i can see him getting likened, from what I have seen he doesn't have the long passing that scholes does though his short passing off both feet at pace is phenominal, he really shows how we have missed someone with that class. I think the big thing about his success or not is where he plays, whether he plays as part of a 2 man midfield or just off the striker, the latter his favoured position. Like Scholes he does the simple things fantastically, something that doesn't happen enough...time will tell though am excited about him.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2012)

A more serious question - why are you twisted fucks still using this thread?


----------



## Deareg (Aug 15, 2012)

TruXta said:


> A more serious question - why are you twisted fucks still using this thread?


Posters seemed to lose interest in this one for large parts of last season, so I did not see the point in starting a new one myself.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2012)

Fair-weather "fans" strike again.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 15, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Fair-weather "fans" strike again.


I was talking about supporters of other teams.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> ...up to five at a time


 
Jesus! So he joined the right club then Rooney/ Anderson like their orgies! Rooney doesn't mind paying either. 

And don't mention Giggsy!


----------



## Deareg (Aug 15, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Jesus! So he joined the right club then Rooney/ Anderson like their orgies!


Nothing wrong with a good orgy (or so I am told)


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 15, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Jesus! So he joined the right club then Rooney/ Anderson like their orgies! Rooney doesn't mind paying either.
> 
> And don't mention Giggsy!


 
Ashley Young could dive in their too.

Anyway, it was just five in the particular video I watched. i think revol has researched this more than me.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 15, 2012)

Everytime he goes in for a kiss he'll be thinking of the 5 cocks in her face and dried sperm, lovely!


----------



## Deareg (Aug 15, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Everytime he goes in for a kiss he'll be thinking of the 5 cocks in her face and dried sperm, lovely!


What a weird post.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 15, 2012)

Deareg said:


> What a weird post.


 
i think he meant going in for a kiss after scoring a goal and Giggsy, Rooney, Anderson and a couple of others being there.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 15, 2012)

Radio's reporting RVP has signed for Manu


----------



## revol68 (Aug 15, 2012)

disappointingly it seems the Kagawa seeing a pornstar story was all bullshit rumour.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 15, 2012)

revol68 said:


> disappointingly it seems the Kagawa seeing a pornstar story was all bullshit rumour.


 
Source? It was reported in all the major media.
Not that I believe what I read in the major media but you'd have thought United might have tipped the press off it's not true.
Anyway other, better, Japanese porn is available.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 16, 2012)

curious to the prefered line up this season - will change dependant on team played obv though gonna be a lot of pub debate about this team


----------



## TremulousTetra (Aug 16, 2012)

interesting takes on the future.





> The signature of RVP is a high stakes gamble from Ferguson to overhaul City in what could be his last season.
> 
> In May 2013 Utd will either be Champions or they will face the Perfect Storm of their manager retiring before he is sacked with the new manager needing to replace a good half dozen key players in their 30's with no transfer budget, and no doubt civil war amongst their supporters as they realise the Glazer regime has killed their club.
> 
> ...





> With rags signing RVP it means that arguably 7 of there current first 11 are going to be over 30 in 12 months time.....
> 
> RVP
> Ferdinand
> ...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 16, 2012)

Some wishful thinking going on there. There's no reason to think the younger ones out of that list can't keep on for more than a couple of years and they've already got a fair number of younger players in place. People have been picking supposed weaknesses in their team for years but they still keep on winning.

Ferguson leaving is obviously the big question but 'retiring before he is sacked' - .


----------



## Kanda (Aug 16, 2012)

ResistanceMP3 said:


> Man City fans take on the future.


 
Corrected 

Fergie won't retire if they don't win this season, no chance.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 16, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Corrected
> 
> Fergie won't retire if they don't win this season, no chance.


 
Oh we've got an ITK on the boards.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 16, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Oh we've got an ITK on the boards.


 
A what???


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 16, 2012)

Kanda said:


> A what???


 
ITK = In The Know
Club forums are full of them - people saying that so and so will get transferred or someone will defintely stay. They're often proved wrong. 
This should explain it...


----------



## Kanda (Aug 16, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> ITK = In The Know
> Club forums are full of them - people saying that so and so will get transferred or someone will defintely stay. They're often proved wrong.
> This should explain it...




No, it's just a guess, my opinion. I don't look at club forums cos they're mostly full of cunts... that means cunts. 

As are most football forums to be fair.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 16, 2012)

Kanda said:


> No, it's just a guess, my opinion. I don't look at club forums cos they're mostly full of cunts... that means cunts.
> 
> As are most football forums to be fair.


 
It's a nice little video though.
And less cunts on football forums than there are in general ones


----------



## gabi (Aug 17, 2012)

I feel a bit queasy about this transfer. I know he's a good player. But hes Robin van fucking Persie.


----------



## gabi (Aug 17, 2012)

this is an horrific picture


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 17, 2012)

gabi said:


> this is an horrific picture


 
You have no clue how horrific it is for a Gunner.....


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 17, 2012)

That's not your playing strip is it? It's hideous!


----------



## gabi (Aug 17, 2012)

no, that's the training strip


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 18, 2012)

gabi said:


> I feel a bit queasy about this transfer. I know he's a good player. But hes Robin van fucking Persie.


 
When City were rumoured to be in for him I was nervous - every time someone tackles him I would have feared the worse.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 18, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> When City were rumoured to be in for him I was nervous - every time someone tackles him I would have feared the worse.


At least that's over for us. Every time he went down it was a very nervous moment. Will never forget the time he insisted on going to a friendly intentional game unfit, played got nobbled and was out for the majority of the season. A friendly match!?! FFS


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 18, 2012)

a 2012/13 thread already!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 20, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> a 2012/13 thread already!


 
Someone needs to tell Utd that the friendlies are over. Obviously not a Liverpool fan though.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 20, 2012)

Underwhelming performance from  manchesters second team


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 21, 2012)

So if you win the League you can say City were three points and two goals clear at one point.


----------



## agricola (Aug 21, 2012)

Lord Ferg's press conference was amusingly bitter (emphasis added):



> Sir Alex Ferguson bemoaned Manchester United's finishing and his side's inability to harness Robin van Persie as they were beaten by Everton in an early blow to their hopes of reclaiming the Premier League from Manchester City, who began their challenge by beating Southampton on Sunday.
> 
> Ferguson chose to start Van Persie on the bench, introducing the striker only after 68 minutes as his team lost 1-0 to Marouane Fellaini's goal. He said: "It was a pretty good game and there wasn't anything between the two teams. *We were the better football team, they had eight shots on target* and David de Gea [the United goalkeeper] did very well for us in that way. But we had the possession and made some great openings without actually finishing it. We were a wee bit [disappointing] in terms of finishing off the approach play we had. Other than that we played good football, good combination play, and on another day we would have won the match.
> 
> "There were a couple of moments: Tom [Cleverley's shot was] blocked by Phil Jagielka on the line. We had these kind of moments but the team worked well and played some great football. It's difficult here. You have the crowd influencing the referee all the time."[/quote]


----------



## agricola (Aug 21, 2012)

United had four shots on target, btw. And no mention of the nailed-on penalty that Jelavic should have had when Valencia tried to Assange him in the first half

Also is the edit quote function broke?


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 21, 2012)

i thought Utd were good as it goes, some of the football particularly in the first half was fantastic though no end product...primarily because Rooney had as bad a game as I can recall and think RVP will push him out sooner rather than later if he continues in this vein which stretches back a good while bar the odd blinder, could be the kick up his increasingly large arse he needs. Think the lack of centrebacks really didn't help, both from a defence point of view and not having Carrick in the middle..dunno how  we always make Fellani look world class, he's good though not unplayable as we seem to make him...Kagawa looked great, did he lose the ball? some of his passing was exceptional, De gea was fantastic which says it all and can't say we didn't deserve to lose....still could be worse.... could be a Liverpool or Arsenal fan.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 21, 2012)

United seemed to want to play through them when a few crosses in the box would have served them better.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 21, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> i thought Utd were good as it goes, some of the football particularly in the first half was fantastic though no end product...primarily because Rooney had as bad a game as I can recall and think RVP will push him out sooner rather than later if he continues in this vein which stretches back a good while bar the odd blinder, could be the kick up his increasingly large arse he needs. Think the lack of centrebacks really didn't help, both from a defence point of view and not having Carrick in the middle..dunno how we always make Fellani look world class, he's good though not unplayable as we seem to make him...Kagawa looked great, did he lose the ball? some of his passing was exceptional, De gea was fantastic which says it all and can't say we didn't deserve to lose....still could be worse.... could be a Liverpool or Arsenal fan.


----------



## agricola (Aug 21, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> i thought Utd were good as it goes, some of the football particularly in the first half was fantastic though no end product...primarily because Rooney had as bad a game as I can recall and think RVP will push him out sooner rather than later if he continues in this vein which stretches back a good while bar the odd blinder, could be the kick up his increasingly large arse he needs. Think the lack of centrebacks really didn't help, both from a defence point of view and not having Carrick in the middle..dunno how we always make Fellani look world class, he's good though not unplayable as we seem to make him...Kagawa looked great, did he lose the ball? some of his passing was exceptional, De gea was fantastic which says it all and can't say we didn't deserve to lose....still could be worse.... could be a Liverpool or Arsenal fan.


----------



## JimW (Aug 21, 2012)

(Ex-) Our young Nick Powell did his cause a lot of favours by not even getting on the bench.


----------



## gabi (Aug 21, 2012)

I listened to it on 5live. Sounds like Everton were battered in the second half. Well done to them for holding on. Always thought Fellaini should be at a big club, maybe this season he'll break through.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 21, 2012)

gabi said:


> I listened to it on 5live. Sounds like Everton were battered in the second half. Well done to them for holding on. Always thought Fellaini should be at a big club, maybe this season he'll break through.


 
It always seemed to be Cahill who got the headed goals and therefore headlines. Maybe Fellaini  will that dude. Always seems to raise his game against the big clubs but have seen him plodding around like a donkey in some games.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 21, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> i thought Utd were good as it goes, some of the football particularly in the first half was fantastic though no end product...primarily because Rooney had as bad a game as I can recall and think RVP will push him out sooner rather than later if he continues in this vein which stretches back a good while bar the odd blinder, could be the kick up his increasingly large arse he needs. Think the lack of centrebacks really didn't help, both from a defence point of view and not having Carrick in the middle..dunno how we always make Fellani look world class, he's good though not unplayable as we seem to make him...Kagawa looked great, did he lose the ball? some of his passing was exceptional, De gea was fantastic which says it all and can't say we didn't deserve to lose....still could be worse.... could be a Liverpool or Arsenal fan.


 
If you took that monologue to the Edinburgh fringe you'd win the Perrier (or whatever it's called now) Awardfor outstanding comedy newcomer.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 21, 2012)

gabi said:


> I listened to it on 5live. Sounds like Everton were battered in the second half. Well done to them for holding on. Always thought Fellaini should be at a big club, maybe this season he'll break through.


 
Battered ion the second half no as the shots statistics will tell. Certainly United had the vast majority of possession but it was, as is evdienced by the score, meaningless possession, 21% was in the Everton 'penalty area', 20% in the United 'penalty area' and 59% in the middle. As such clearly Uniteds penetration and attack was a mere 1% better than Everton's. As such 'battered in the second half' is frankly fallacious.


----------



## agricola (Aug 21, 2012)

gabi said:


> I listened to it on 5live. Sounds like Everton were battered in the second half. Well done to them for holding on. Always thought Fellaini should be at a big club, maybe this season he'll break through.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 21, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> i thought Utd were good as it goes, some of the football particularly in the first half was fantastic though no end product...primarily because Rooney had as bad a game as I can recall and think RVP will push him out sooner rather than later if he continues in this vein which stretches back a good while bar the odd blinder, could be the kick up his increasingly large arse he needs. .


Do you honestly think that a injury prone thirty year old is going to "oust" a twenty five year old who cost five million pounds more?

.....Nuts....


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 21, 2012)

And (while I'm here) when will you scumbags start a 2012/13 thread....? 

FFS


----------



## Deareg (Aug 25, 2012)

I can't believe the fucking injuries have started again.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Aug 27, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> i thought Utd were good as it goes, some of the football particularly in the first half was fantastic though no end product...primarily because Rooney had as bad a game as I can recall and think RVP will push him out sooner rather than later if he continues in this vein which stretches back a good while bar the odd blinder, could be the kick up his increasingly large arse he needs. Think the lack of centrebacks really didn't help, both from a defence point of view and not having Carrick in the middle..dunno how we always make Fellani look world class, he's good though not unplayable as we seem to make him...Kagawa looked great, did he lose the ball? some of his passing was exceptional, De gea was fantastic which says it all and can't say we didn't deserve to lose....still could be worse.... could be a Liverpool or Arsenal fan.


 
This bollocks that a) Rooney is 'fat', and b) RVP is there to replace him is all over the press. The notion here is that Rooney's form has been poor for 'a good while' since presumably he was named as runner up as player of the year to the latter at the end of last year? This is also the player that most Prem managers say they would buy first 'money being no object' also last year.

Aternatively he is to be replaced by Kagawa who Fergie sees as a creative midfielder in the Scholes mold.

With the exception of Henry Winter the English press move like a shoal of fucking fish. Once one says something eg Patrick Barclay then they all follow. It sounds like gospel.

It's bad enough to read this ABU trope in every fucking paper under the sun but it takes the biscuit when supposed Utd fans start repeating it.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 29, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> This bollocks that a) Rooney is 'fat', and b) RVP is there to replace him is all over the press. The notion here is that Rooney's form has been poor for 'a good while' since presumably he was named as runner up as player of the year to the latter at the end of last year? This is also the player that most Prem managers say they would buy first 'money being no object' also last year.
> 
> Aternatively he is to be replaced by Kagawa who Fergie sees as a creative midfielder in the Scholes mold.
> 
> ...


 
you reading this wrong, Rooney is not fat, though he looked far from fit against everton, as for RVP replacing him I don't see that for a minute, I do see the arrival of RVP shaking things up a bit and giving him a kick up the backside that I believe he needs. Rooney is class, I don't think he will leave and think him and RVP with Kagawa( my new idol ) behind them will be the best strikeforce in the prem.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 29, 2012)

I predict 3rd for you this year behind City (1st) and Chelsea (2nd). LFC to pip Arse to 4th.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 29, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I predict 3rd for you this year behind City (1st) and Chelsea (2nd). LFC to pip Arse to 4th.


 
Everton will finish above the pool, better team


----------



## TruXta (Aug 29, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Everton will finish above the pool, better team


 
I doubt it, but we'll see.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 29, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I predict 3rd for you this year behind City (1st) and Chelsea (2nd). LFC to pip Arse to 4th.


Your whole troll turned to shit when you added LFC for 4th.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 29, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Your whole troll turned to shit when you added LFC for 4th.


 
I was being serious. Maybe apart from the LFC bit.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 29, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/aug/29/manchester-united-dimitar-berbatov-fiorentina

Berbatov (almost) officially going to Fiorentina.  Ah, what could have been.   To me, one of Ferguson's biggest failings not being able to make it work - and if he couldn't, he should have sold him 18 months ago.  I'm not much of a football analyst, but my guess is if Rooney hadn't been at the club, he'd have pretty much built the team around/through Berbatov.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Aug 29, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> you reading this wrong, Rooney is not fat... as for RVP replacing him I don't see that for a minute


 
I refer you to your previous post 1273.

​


----------



## Wilf (Aug 30, 2012)

Wilf said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/aug/29/manchester-united-dimitar-berbatov-fiorentina
> 
> Berbatov (almost) officially going to Fiorentina.


 ... or not.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2012)

Are Man Utd fans too busy stuffing prawn sandwiches to post up on the new thread for the 2012/3 season?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 30, 2012)

editor said:


> Are Man Utd fans too busy stuffing prawn sandwiches to post up on the new thread for the 2012/3 season?


 
There is one but only one post in it.
I thought it was Liverpool fans that liked to live in the past.


----------



## gabi (Aug 30, 2012)

I haven't seen any football this season, at all. Not sure whether this is a knock-on from the Olympics or what. Will try to catch some on the weekend. And then post drivel on the new thread


----------



## Kanda (Aug 30, 2012)

editor said:


> Are Man Utd fans too busy stuffing prawn sandwiches to post up on the new thread for the 2012/3 season?


 
Why not close this one??


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Why not close this one??


I'm sure Man Utd fans can work out what season they're in, no? No one else has asked for their old threads to be closed, btw.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 30, 2012)

I wouldn't be too sure.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Sep 4, 2012)

Wilf said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/aug/29/manchester-united-dimitar-berbatov-fiorentina
> 
> Berbatov (almost) officially going to Fiorentina. Ah, what could have been.  To me, one of Ferguson's biggest failings not being able to make it work - and if he couldn't, he should have sold him 18 months ago. I'm not much of a football analyst, but my guess is if Rooney hadn't been at the club, he'd have pretty much built the team around/through Berbatov.


echoes of Tevez?


----------

